# Ladrón entra a robar en una cafetería en Houston y es abatido por un cliente que estaba comiendo.



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Otro video más largo.
:

Noticia;

tirador:Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte
Este es el tirador;





La canción que suena en la cafetería aporte del forero Cocorico;


----------



## ciberobrero (Domingo a la(s) 10:15 AM)

Se creyó que estaba en California o Nueva York


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 10:16 AM)

Siempre son negros. 

Luego de quejarán.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:18 AM)

Imagen del tirador


----------



## Talosgüevos (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Black Lives Matter

RaSistas, que sois unos raSistas , si un puto negro de Mierda entra a robar o intenta matar a alguien tenemos que aplaudirle y dejarlo hacer , nada de ir matando pobrecitos negros de Mierda que luego nos quieren hacer arrodillarnos 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Pues el tipo ese ha tenido suerte, porque no sé cómo el otro no le ha visto ya que, cuando está sacando el arma, lo hace de manera bastante torpe y descarada. De hecho, cuando lo está haciendo y el otro se gira hacia él y le apunta con el arma, debió pensar algo así como "me ha visto, soy hombre muerto".


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:20 AM)

Pulp fiction


----------



## dac1 (Domingo a la(s) 10:23 AM)

En ejjjpaña pa cuandooo


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 10:24 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Como debe ser.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (Domingo a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Ese ya no roba más


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Como debe ser.




Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....

Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 10:29 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Y tiene cinco hijos y la mamá malita de cáncer y el perrito con moquillo severo. Casi lloro.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:30 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Y tiene cinco hijos y la mamá malita de cáncer y el perrito con moquillo severo. Casi lloro.




Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar

Mamarracho


----------



## Lizzy (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 AM)

El sueño de un pistolero es ser algún día víctima de un atraco para poder descerrajarle al caco un cargador


----------



## landlady (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 AM)

No todos los héroes llevan capa.


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Defiendes al delincuente hasta el punto de insultarme a mi, dos veces, háztelo mirar. La solución se llama trabajar. Apúntatelo.


----------



## sebososabroso (Domingo a la(s) 10:34 AM)

Si el negro estuviera trabajando no le habría pasado nada. Cero pena, es un negro menos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (Domingo a la(s) 10:34 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Dedicate a comer pollas, que es lo que se te da bien mongolazo.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Está amenazando con un arma. Si roba al descuido es otra cosa pero esto es atraco a mano armada, delito grave y del que te puedes defender usando toda la fuerza bruta.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Defiendes al delincuente hasta el punto de insultarme a mi, dos veces, háztelo mirar. La solución se llama trabajar. Apúntatelo.




Qué eres, langosto, boomer o millennial niño de papá?

Y por si acaso, ahórrate la historia del hombre hecho a sí mismo....


----------



## unaburbu (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 AM)

Vaya nutrición. Sí señor. No hay que esperar a que mate a alguien de los que apunta con la pistola para acabar con él. Atxc, uno menos.


----------



## sebososabroso (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



En EEUU es mas fácil tener una pistola de verdad que falsa, en el momento que vas armado eres objetivo.


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Para que no vuelva.
Para asegurarse. Lo mismo lleva chaleco antibalas o le devuelve el tiro.
Vaciandole el cargador consigue también disuadir a los que vayan con él en caso de que no haya entrado solo.


La putada encima es que en EEUU que no hay sanidá básica para el remero medio. Que a ese negro le atienden gratis (porque es urgencia). Que la sanidá tirará un montón de dinero atendiendo todos los días a esa gente o víctimas de esa gente (botellazos, tiroteos, puñaladas). Y luego el que tiene un problema serio como un cáncer o está indispuesto y no puede trabajar X días, X tiempo, le toca joderse.

Debería ser del revés. Que a toda esa gente le cobren y bien (y si es víctima que le pasen factura al agresor. Si fue agresión injustificada. No como al heroe de este caso). Y si no tienen ni un duro que los saquen del hospital y los pongan en la calle y listo. 
Ya verías cómo se les quitarían las ganas ya de estar delinquiendo.


Me ha recordado la imagen un poco a la filtración del GTA 6
Porque creo que se filtró imágenes de un atraco en un restaurante similar.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Se ha llenado el hilo de power rangers

Keyboard warriors al ataqueeeeeeerrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 10:39 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Qué eres, langosto, boomer o millennial niño de papá?
> 
> Y por si acaso, ahórrate la historia del hombre hecho a sí mismo....



Sigue soltando conceptos estúpidos típicos de ameba sin personalidad, a ver si acabas acertando.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:41 AM)

Lo más gracioso de todo es que encima, el redneck follavacas le dispara cuando el atracador ya se iba....



En fin.... nivelon


----------



## ray merryman (Domingo a la(s) 10:41 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320557
> 
> Imagen del tirador



Nunca robes a un calvo


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:41 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Sigue soltando conceptos estúpidos típicos de ameba sin personalidad, a ver si acabas acertando.



Ladra, chihuahua rabioso


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 10:43 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Ladra, chihuahua rabioso



Troleas muy mal, necesitas más práctica.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 AM)

No es muy buena idea lo de robar allí, sabiendo que cualquier loco puede ir armado.


----------



## Baubens2 (Domingo a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Bien hecho


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 10:47 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Con la cantidad de atracos y asesinatos a sangre fria que se cometen a diario en EE. UU (con y sin pistola) como para parar a preguntarse si la pistola es de verdad o de mentira. 
Las probabilidades de que la pistola fuese de mentira son del 0,0000001%.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:49 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Con la cantidad de atracos y asesinatos a sangre fria que se cometen a diario en EE. UU (con y sin pistola) como para parar a preguntarse si la pistola es de verdad o de mentira.
> Las probabilidades de que la pistola fuese de mentira son del 0,0000001%.




Que el tío se iba

Que el tío se iba

Que el tío se iba con 5 sucios billetes y sin dañar a nadie...


Que a la cárcel duro con él, pero eso que se ve en el vídeo es un asesino asesinando a un ladrón


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Puede ser una cafetería latina por la música que suena?


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No es muy buena idea lo de robar allí, sabiendo que cualquier loco puede ir armado.



Sí, cualquier loco podría defenderse de los cuerdos que se dedican a robar y asesinar.


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Si le hubiera disparado estando de frente se libraba por defensa propia
Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:50 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Sí, cualquier loco podría defenderse de los cuerdos que se dedican a robar y asesinar.




Que nadie está asesinando a nadie en este caso (bueno sí, el asesino al ladrón  )

Que no mezcles churras con merinas


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 10:52 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba
> 
> Que el tío se iba
> 
> ...



Con cinco sucios billetes, o no, iba ARMADO. La posibilidad de que asesinase a los que estaban en el establecimiento son del 90%
Existen miles de sitios que te dan de comer GRATIS en EE.UU. ¿Por qué va a robar 5 SUCIOS BILLETES armado?
No es asesinato, es DEFENSA PROPIA.


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 10:54 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Puede ser una cafetería latina por la música que suena?



Sí, es una cafetería/ restaurante de comida, de tacos. Taco Shop


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:54 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Con cinco sucios billetes, o no, iba ARMADO. La posibilidad de que asesinase a los que estaban en el establecimiento son del 90%
> Existen miles de sitios que te dan de comer GRATIS en EE.UU. ¿Por qué va a robar 5 SUCIOS BILLETES armado?
> No es asesinato, es DEFENSA PROPIA.




A la mierda ya hombre

Mamarrachos


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 10:54 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Con cinco sucios billetes, o no, iba ARMADO. La posibilidad de que asesinase a los que estaban en el establecimiento son del 90%
> Existen miles de sitios que te dan de comer GRATIS en EE.UU. ¿Por qué va a robar 5 SUCIOS BILLETES armado?
> No es asesinato, es DEFENSA PROPIA.



Defensa propia seria si el calvo se retirase, no hubiera avanzado hacia el atracador y le disparase por la espalda. Y eso sin contar que vacio el cargador y le remato en el suelo



> The law doesn't excuse all violent acts merely because another person struck the first blow or made a violent threat. Traditional self-defense laws require a person who's being attacked or threatened to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual tiene suerte y le meten asesinato en tercer grado en vez de primer grado



> *Voluntary Manslaughter*
> 
> 
> The prosecutor could also choose to file a charge of voluntary manslaughter (which might be known as third-degree murder or something else in some states). Voluntary manslaughter is a serious charge, but it's considered less blameworthy than murder.
> ...








Using a Gun for Self-Defense: Laws and Consequences


A person is entitled to use a gun for self defense in the U.S., if necessary, but laws in every state establish when a person can use force to defend himself (or ano




www.criminaldefenselawyer.com





En cualquier caso, el calvo esta jodido


----------



## notengodeudas (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Mis dieses al forero por descubrirnos el Paco News


----------



## MAUSER (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No es muy buena idea lo de robar allí, sabiendo que cualquier loco puede ir armado.



Para tí el loco es el que dispara para defensa y el héroe el atracador... MAMARRACHO!!!


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Pocos cargadores me parece. En España tendríamos que tener derecho a hacer lo mismo con esta gentuza.


----------



## Shingen (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Un ladrón negro que sorpresa


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Defensa propia seria si el calvo se retirase, no hubiera avanzado hacia el atracador y le disparase por la espalda. Y eso sin contar que vacio el cargador y le remato en el suelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estás tratando con psicópatas

No pueden entenderte


----------



## Kolbe (Domingo a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Cuando vas


porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Si le hubiera disparado estando de frente se libraba por defensa propia
> Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte



No le van a hacer nada, es Houston amigo. La policía no ha presentado cargos:

Noticia


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte



No se lo cree usted ni loco. 
La defensa propia no indica el limite de balas que se puedan disparar en EE.UU. Y en el estado de Texas TODO EL MUNDO sabe que la gente está armada para defenderse. Por lo que el ladrón eran un "torerillo" que iba buscando lo que encontró.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 AM)

Kolbe dijo:


> Cuando vas
> 
> 
> No le van a hacer nada, es Houston amigo. La policía no ha presentado cargos:
> Aviso de redirección




Houston = rednecks follavacas escopeteros


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 10:57 AM)

La única LIBERTAD real es la que puedes defender mediante el uso de la violencia.

Otros prefieren creer la teoría HOBBESIANA (en la que se basa la defensa de la existencia del ESTADO y su ejército y su policía) de que el hombre es lobo para el hombre. Esa forma de ver la condición humana nos deshumaniza aún más, porque DELEGAMOS nuestra responsabilidad en castas de expertos, en este caso expertos en violencia.

Hablemos de la libertad individual (tres cuartas partes, con algún matiz, sirve para la libertad colectiva).

Lo correcto es que TODOS sean responsables de sus actos, y no que haya un cuerpo de legisladores y de jueces con el monopolio de decidir lo que es correcto y lo que no, y menos aún que tengan la exclusiva de la responsabilidad de decidir, a su vez, sobre la responsabilidad de millones de personas.

*La única LIBERTAD real es la que se puede defender mediante violencia defensiva. Pero esto no significa estar deseando que llegue ese escenario para dar rienda suelta al matonismo-vengativo-ojo-por-ojo-linchador que muchos llevan dentro.*

Se trata de obrar por virtud cívica, que es justo lo que impide el ESTADO, su mera existencia, ya que el ESTADO es fuente de toda corrupción, deshumanización e injusticia. No se trata de quitar al ESTADO el monopolio de la violencia, y nada más, sino de ser sujetos LIBRES que, entre todos, construyan una sociedad LIBRE y HUMANA (y eso incluye abolir el Estado).

Digresión:

El ESTADO nos dice que NO TENEMOS DERECHO a defendernos, porque para eso está la POLICÍA. Pero cuando llega la policía te han podido matar 77 veces por no haber podido defenderte.

La legítima defensa SÍ está permitida, pero.... por otro lado NO, ya que la desaconsejan de dos formas:

1- De manera directa: te aconsejan que no te resistas a la agresión, porque puede ser peor, puedes recibir más daño.
2- Te dicen que puedes defenderte de forma PROPORCIONAL a la agresión sufrida.

La segunda es directamente esperpéntica, y muy significativa acerca de lo que es realmente el ESTADO y lo que son los DERECHOS.

Veamos:

El ESTADO traslada al agredido la responsabilidad del agresor. Porque, siendo justos y objetivos, sólo podemos concluir que es el agresor (y no el agredido) quien realmente debe asumir la responsabilidad y consecuencias de su acto. Pero si la ley dice que el agredido no puede defenderse de forma desproporcional, resulta que esa ley está trasladando la responsabilidad del agresor al agredido, y éste además debe decidir en décimas de segundo de qué manera defenderse de la agresión para no incurrir en delito.

A esto lo llaman "ESTADO DE DERECHO", pero realmente es el DERECHO del ESTADO a hacer lo que venga en gana, porque para eso tiene el PODER (poder concentrado en unas pocas manos).

Sobre los DERECHOS (los llamados derechos humanos universales y tal), sólo puedo decir que son FALSOS, y que son la mejor (peor) herramienta de dominación jamás creada. Con el hilo conductor sobre el supuesto "derecho" a no tener hijos, escribí *"LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN"*.

Los humanos no tenemos derechos, tenemos DEBERES y OPCIONES.

En cuanto a la libertad colectiva, pues lo que suelo proponer: sociedad autogobernada en asambleas soberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el menor posible) y PUEBLO EN ARMAS (armamento general del pueblo; sistema de milicias avanzado).

*Thomas Jefferson*, que no era un demócrata precisamente, pero sí un hombre digno y moral, partidario de una forma utópica -imposible- del sistema representativo (que no es democracia), y que fue uno de los redactores de los principales documentos fundacionales de los EEUU, sostuvo que *la libertad política y civil no es compatible con la existencia de ejércitos profesionales, y que han de ser sustituidos por milicias cívicas, en tanto que organización del pueblo en armas.*

En EEUU no han podido, por ahora, eliminar la segunda enmienda (derecho a portar armas), porque es la base de su sistema; eso es lo único positivo que les queda a los estadounidenses. Pero precisamente por no poder eliminar esa segunda enmienda es por lo que el ejército de EEUU es el más grande el mundo; es decir, que es el más grande, aparte de para las empresas imperialistas de guerra y conquista, para compensar el armamento general del pueblo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 10:57 AM)

*La gente me pregunta sobre cuál sería el límite de la LEGIMITDAD DE LA VIOLENCIA DEFENSIVA.*

Aquí suelo poner ejemplos sencillos de entender; partiendo siempre de una premisa, que en mi opinión es DE CAJÓN, es LÓGICA. Igual que existe la LÓGICA del PODER, existe la lógica de la RESPONSABILIDAD. Veamos:

Un padre presencia en vivo como su hija es asesinada por otro hombre. Haced el esfuerzo de poneros en esa situación.

Dentro de mi escala de valores y dentro de la lógica de la responsabilidad, el que lleva a cabo un ACTO es el principal (y en la mayor parte de los casos, ÚNICO) responsable de dicho acto y de las consecuencias que de él se deriven. Si es un acto violento, el responsable es él, y no su víctima directa o víctimas indirectas. Por tanto, si el padre mata al agresor in-situ, me parece lógico, e incluso correcto.

No estoy haciendo apología de la revancha en frío, ni del ojo por ojo en frío, ni del linchamiento en frío, sino que defiendo la reacción en caliente de personas que sufren *impactos emocionales bruscos que no han buscado y de los que son responsables otras personas.*


----------



## wwknude (Domingo a la(s) 10:59 AM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues el tipo ese ha tenido suerte, porque no sé cómo el otro no le ha visto ya que, cuando está sacando el arma, lo hace de manera bastante torpe y descarada. De hecho, cuando lo está haciendo y el otro se gira hacia él y le apunta con el arma, debió pensar algo así como "me ha visto, soy hombre muerto".



Bueno, eso te parece a ti porque lo ves sentado ante una cámara. En vivo y movimiento la realidad es otra. Lo de vaciar el cargador me parece homicidio, ya no defensa propia.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 10:59 AM)

MAUSER dijo:


> Para tí el loco es el que dispara para defensa y el héroe el atracador... MAMARRACHO!!!



No locos son ambos en este caso, uno por robar y sin pensar que allí cualquiera puede ir armado y acabar en tragedia como este caso.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:00 AM)

wwknude dijo:


> Bueno, eso te parece a ti porque lo ves sentado ante una cámara. En vivo y movimiento la realidad es otra. Lo de vaciar el cargador me parece homicidio, ya no defensa propia.




Homicidio no, asesinato


----------



## perrasno (Domingo a la(s) 11:00 AM)

Se tendría que haber sentado y seguido comiendo.


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:00 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Defensa propia seria si el calvo se retirase, no hubiera avanzado hacia el atracador y le disparase por la espalda. Y eso sin contar que vacio el cargador y le remato en el suelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo lo que usted quiera decir, ¿dónde está el hombre que le disparó para defenderse?.
LIBRE.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:00 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Borrachín analfabeto defendiendo a otros borrachines analfabetos


----------



## lonchagordista (Domingo a la(s) 11:00 AM)

el título del hilo me ha recordado a pulp fiction, hay una escena muy parecida


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 11:01 AM)

Kolbe dijo:


> Cuando vas
> 
> 
> No le van a hacer nada, es Houston amigo. La policía no ha presentado cargos:
> ...



Ya lo pone en el enlace de la pagina que pase antes, lo que hacen es investigarlo y en el mejor de los casos la fiscalia, no la policia, no presentan cargos. Pero eso despues de que investigue la policia.


----------



## A.Daimiel (Domingo a la(s) 11:01 AM)

en Texas todo dios lleva arma. Hasta el james wallestein ha sacado vidrios con la pistola en el sobaco


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:02 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Borrachín analfabeto defendiendo a otros borrachines analfabetos



Ñiñiñiñiñiñiñi

Power ranger rosa!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Domingo a la(s) 11:02 AM)

dac1 dijo:


> En ejjjpaña pa cuandooo



EN España solo el atracador tendría pistola.


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 11:03 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Todo lo que usted quiera decir, ¿dónde está el hombre que le disparó para defenderse?.
> LIBRE.



claro, el calvo se largo de alli antes de que llegara la policia. Por eso la policia lo esta buscando para preguntarle por el tiroteo



> *Buscan identificar al cliente que disparó al presunto ladrón*
> “Los investigadores le piden al cliente que disparó y a las víctimas de robo que se fueron de la escena que llamen a *la División de Homicidios al 713-308-3600 *para declarar sobre el incidente”, se lee en un boletín de prensa de la Policía de Houston.
> Las autoridades revelaron fotos del cliente armado y piden ayuda ciudadana para identificarlo. También publicaron imágenes de la camioneta en la que se movilizaba, un modelo de los 70s u 80s.
> "Los investigadores del caso quieren hablar con el individuo por su rol en el tiroteo. *No se han presentado cargos”*, agrega el boletín.











Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte


Un encapuchado armado con una pistola de plástico entró a una taquería en Houston y robó a todos los comensales. Cuando iba saliendo del local un cliente le disparó a muerte, luego tomó el dinero robado y lo devolvió a los otros clientes.




www.univision.com





Pero si el tio se va a la trena o no no se sabra hasta saber si la fiscalia presenta cargos o no. Que no los presenta, pues mejor para el, pero como los presente esta jodido


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 11:04 AM)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Black Lives Matter
> 
> RaSistas, que sois unos raSistas , si un puto negro de Mierda entra a robar o intenta matar a alguien tenemos que aplaudirle y dejarlo hacer , nada de ir matando pobrecitos negros de Mierda que luego nos quieren hacer arrodillarnos
> 
> ...



En Hispanistan cadena perpetua...


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Cuando uno puede ir a comer a comedores sociales (que hay muchos) y recibir ayudas sociales (que hay muchas) y trabajar (que en EE.UU hay muchos trabajos) que nadie me venga intentando hacer del ladrón una victima.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No locos son ambos en este caso, uno por robar y sin pensar que allí cualquiera puede ir armado y acabar en tragedia como este caso.



Dónde ves tu la tragedia? Un atracador armado está muerto. Medalla para el buen ciudadano y ahora las calles son más seguras. Yo lo único que veo es un final feliz.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:06 AM)

La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Texas Self-defense Laws - When Is Use Of Force Permissible?


In Penal Code 9.31, Texas law allows the use of force when reasonably necessary for self-defense, or defense of others or property.




www.shouselaw.com





Segun la ley de texas el calvo se salvaria alegando que otras personas corrian peligro

*



7. What if someone else was being attacked?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> The use of force to *defend someone else is justified *if the person reasonably believes that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



A punta de pistola.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 AM)

lonchagordista dijo:


> el título del hilo me ha recordado a pulp fiction, hay una escena muy parecida




Eso mismo he dicho yo en la primera página y ni un misero zanx


Y yo que estaba acostumbrada a vivir entre lujos y privilegios sólo por tener potorro y eso....


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 AM)

wwknude dijo:


> Bueno, eso te parece a ti porque lo ves sentado ante una cámara. En vivo y movimiento la realidad es otra. Lo de vaciar el cargador me parece homicidio, ya no defensa propia.



Pues claro, precisamente porque él no lo vio el que está muerto es el atracador y no el otro.


----------



## scalibu (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Joder que acabo de desayunar!!!!!!!


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> claro, el calvo se largo de alli antes de que llegara la policia. Por eso la policia lo esta buscando para preguntarle por el tiroteo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que si hombre, que si.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:08 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Homicidio no, asesinato



Así es. Cualquier tribunal europeo, viendo el vídeo, le aplicaría el agravante de ensañamiento, con lo cual se le juzgaría por asesinato y no por homicidio. Pero en Estados Unidos no sé cómo irá la cosa.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 AM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues claro, precisamente porque él no lo vio el que está muerto es el atracador y no el otro.




Si, le iba a volar los sesos con su pistola de agua....


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho yo en la primera página y ni un misero zanx
> 
> 
> Y yo que estaba acostumbrada a vivir entre lujos y privilegios sólo por tener potorro y eso....



Ah OK que eres tía, ahora se entiende mejor tu retraso mental innato y tu follanegrismo hibristofílico, el cáncer de occidente.


----------



## scalibu (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 AM)

El último tiro se lo pega después de quitarle la pistola y en la cabeza


----------



## Progretón (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



El Areta _yankee_ no te avisa con un "_... te quemo los güevos_", te vacía el cargador de la pistola y se acabó.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:10 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ah OK que eres tía, ahora se entiende mejor tu retraso mental innato y tu follanegrismo hibristofílico, el cáncer de occidente.



Otro chihuahua rabioso


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 11:10 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Que si hombre, que si.



Al menos yo me estoy molestando en buscar mas informacion y como funciona la ley de defensa propia en Texas, no como otros


----------



## piensaflexible (Domingo a la(s) 11:10 AM)

A ver, si a ti te apuntan con una pistola para robar o para lo que sea, te puede dar igual que sea de verdad o de mentira, que vaya cargada o vacía..debe de causar un impacto y terror tremendo y algo de atenuante debe ser..si no defensa propia


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:11 AM)

piensaflexible dijo:


> A ver, si a ti te apuntan con una pistola para robar o para lo que sea, te puede dar igual que sea de verdad o de mentira, que vaya cargada o vacía..debe de causar un impacto y terror tremendo y algo de atenuante debe ser..si no defensa propia




Sí, se nota el "miedo insuperable" que tenía el asesino follavacas....



Después me he dicho, "Voy a poner algún emoticono o argo que sé que las ironías no es el fuerte de un foro lleno de autistas....."


----------



## Progretón (Domingo a la(s) 11:11 AM)

scalibu dijo:


> El último tiro se lo pega después de quitarle la pistola y en la cabeza



Eso fue la propina; en Estados Unidos es obligatoria.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:11 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Si, le iba a volar los sesos con su pistola de agua....



Ah, vale. Acabo de ver que la pistola era falsa. Pues esa suerte tuvo el otro, porque ya decía yo que le tenía que haber visto. Con lo que se le nota que está sacando un arma, si la del atracador hubiese sido real, ahora mismo estaría criando malvas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:12 AM)

scalibu dijo:


> El último tiro se lo pega después de quitarle la pistola y en la cabeza



Enajenación mental transitoria. Entras a robar a punta de pistola, que te maten es una opción muy posible. Nada que ver aquí, caso cerrado y recuerden, no se debe apuntar a los demás con un arma de fuego, menos aún en un pais donde la gente va armada precisamente para defenderse de los hijos de puta.


----------



## lonchagordista (Domingo a la(s) 11:13 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho yo en la primera página y ni un misero zanx
> 
> 
> Y yo que estaba acostumbrada a vivir entre lujos y privilegios sólo por tener potorro y eso....



te doy un tanks aunque tuvieses más rabo que el dimonio. Yo también me siento chica hoy, y quiero mis tanks.


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 11:13 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ah OK que eres tía, ahora se entiende mejor tu retraso mental innato y tu follanegrismo hibristofílico, el cáncer de occidente.



No es una mujer, es un troll en pañales.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:14 AM)

lonchagordista dijo:


> te doy un tanks aunque tuvieses más rabo que el dimonio. Yo también me siento chica hoy, y quiero mis tanks.






Y un beso, porque me has hecho DE reír


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:14 AM)

¿Por qué prolifera en España la delincuencia? porque siempre habrá gente que se apiada de quienes no deben....

*Ramón Santiago Jiménez*, _Ramón_ y *José Ramón Manzano Manzano*, _Ramoncín_, ambos de 17 años, detenidos a finales de junio de ese mismo año en sus domicilios de la Cañada Real y Alcorcón. Fueron sentenciados a cumplir 17 años de internamiento. Cumplieron condena desde octubre de 2003 hasta 2012.* Ambos continuaron delinquiendo*.
*Rafael García Fernández*, _El Rafita_, miembro de la banda _El chupete_. Contaba con 14 años en el momento de su detención. Tenía antecedentes por haber disparado con una escopeta de perdigones a cuantos pasaban por una avenida de Villaviciosa de Odón, llegando a herir a varios viandantes que requirieron de asistencia sanitaria. Por el caso del asesinato de Sandra Palo fue acusado de secuestro, violación y asesinato y puesto en libertad del Centro de Internamiento El Renasco de Carabanchel, tras cumplir 4 años de condena. *Continuó delinquiendo e ingresó en prisión por reincidencia múltiples veces*.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:14 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> No es una mujer, es un troll en pañales.




Guau, guau!!!


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 11:16 AM)

La "*desproporción*" por haberle vaciado el cargador *es cierta* pero...

1- Eso mismo hacen los policías en EEUU, no disparan sólo una vez, y lo hacen dentro del reglamento (o al menos no les suele pasar nada; siempre que al que disparan vaya armado con arma de fuego; si va con arma blanca es diferente).

2- Con un solo disparo puede matarlo en el acto también.

3- El último disparo en la cabeza, ya desarmado el agresor, es para que no sufra (estoy *describiendo *el hecho). Con los animales se hace, por ejemplo con los caballos que se rompen una mano y quedan inútiles. Ese caballo va a morir poco a poco porque ni siquiera va a poder moverse, por tanto no va a poder alimentarse.

El tiro en la cabeza al caballo es un favor que se hace al caballo. El favor que estamos dispuesto a hacerle a un animal, es lógico que estemos dispuestos a hacérselo a un humano (y con más razón, porque es un humano; porque incluso aunque sea un crimimal, tu condición de humano entiende que el humano criminal mortalmente herido está sufriendo).


----------



## From Thailand with love (Domingo a la(s) 11:17 AM)

El que esta al fondo en la esquina ni se inmuta casi de los disparos.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:17 AM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La "desproporción" por haberle vaciado el cargador es cierta pero...
> 
> 1- Eso mismo hacen los policías en EEUU, no disparan sólo una vez, y lo hacen dentro del reglamento (o al menos no les suele pasar nada; siempre que al que disparan vaya armado con arma de fuego; si va con arma blanca es diferente).
> 
> ...



Sin comentarios.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:17 AM)

Progretón dijo:


> Eso fue la propina; en Estados Unidos es obligatoria.



No. Contrariamente a lo que mucha gente crea no es obligatoria, pero es de ser muy, muy ratas no dejarla.
Aun así, puedes hacerlo perfectamente y nadie te puede acusar de nada. Nosotros lo hicimos en un restaurante en el que nos atendieron como el culo.
Al llegar la cuenta, pagamos todo a excepción de la parte correspondiente a la propina (tip). La persona que nos cobró sí nos lo echó en cara, nosotros le explicamos que nos habían atendido mal y que no pensábamos dejar propina y ahí se quedó la cosa.
Yo soy de los que piensan que las propinas hay que ganárselas. Y en Europa la doy si el servicio me ha parecido atento o agradable, en Estados Unidos simplemente con que sean correctos. Pero si han sido bordes o desatentos, no dejo propina ni en Europa, ni en Estados Unidos ni en la Cochinchina.


----------



## Euron G. (Domingo a la(s) 11:18 AM)

De (casi) todos es sabido que si sacas la pipa es para usarla


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (Domingo a la(s) 11:18 AM)

chincheta 
LICENCIA DE ARMAS YA.


----------



## davitin (Domingo a la(s) 11:19 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Pues si tenemos que llegar a eso podemos pegar palos de mil maneras sin tener que entrar a un sitio a encañonar y joder a un montón de gente de forma violenta, si para comer tú tienes que joder a otros entonces no te quejes si te acaban mandando al hospital.

Pd: y no me jodas que en un país occidental y más en EEUU tienes que llegar al punto de entrar a un sitio a atracar con una pistola, ni de coña si haces eso es por qué eres escoria y no has trabajado ni tienes intención de hacerlo en tu puta vida.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:19 AM)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> El que esta al fondo en la esquina ni se inmuta casi de los disparos.



No debe de ser la primera vez que ve un tiroteo.


----------



## Progretón (Domingo a la(s) 11:19 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Os lo resumo: a esta furcia le gusta la polla de _nigger_ más que a un tonto un lápiz.

¿Alguien le puede alquilar un zulo en Lavapiés para que así esté bien surtida de rabo negro?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:21 AM)

davitin dijo:


> Pues si tenemos que llegar a eso podemos pegar palos de mil maneras sin tener que entrar a un sitio a encañonar y joder a un montón de gente de forma violenta, si para comer tú tienes que joder a otros entonces no te quejes si te acaban mandando al hospital.




Cuando estás desesperado haces lo que sea y no piensas....y no me refiero a este caso concreto exclusivamente 

Cada vez estoy mas convencida de que por aquí hay gente sin alma, literalmente, y no lo digo por tí ....


----------



## wwknude (Domingo a la(s) 11:22 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Homicidio no, asesinato



Bueno, asesinato tb..


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (Domingo a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Y tiene cinco hijos y la mamá malita de cáncer y el perrito con moquillo severo. Casi lloro.


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 11:23 AM)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Mis dieses al forero por descubrirnos el Paco News



@asiqué


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:23 AM)

lonchagordista dijo:


> te doy un tanks aunque tuvieses más rabo que el dimonio. Yo también me siento chica hoy, y quiero mis tanks.



Yo creo que con las pistolas ya vamos bien servidos, no hay necesidad de meter tanques de por medio.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:23 AM)

Progretón dijo:


> Os lo resumo: a esta furcia le gusta la polla de _nigger_ más que a un tonto un lápiz.
> 
> ¿Alguien le puede alquilar un zulo en Lavapiés para que así esté bien surtida de rabo negro?




Mmmmmm, rabo negro......

Ñam ñam




Y vosotros mientras matandoos a pajas...    

Venga, podéis mirar si queréis.....


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 11:23 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba
> 
> Que el tío se iba
> 
> ...



El tío no ha soltado el arma. Sigue siendo una amenaza, para los del bar a los que acaba de atracar, o para los que se encuentre al salir. Dejad de buscar excusas estúpidas, él se lo ha buscado.


----------



## wwknude (Domingo a la(s) 11:24 AM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues claro, precisamente porque él no lo vio el que está muerto es el atracador y no el otro.



Pero el nigga está viendo todo, con muchos detalles a controlar. Nosotros ya sabemos el final y nos es fácil ver al del arma.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:24 AM)

wwknude dijo:


> Bueno, asesinato tb..




Me estás vacilando?????

     


Mi no entender....


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 11:25 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> No se lo cree usted ni loco.
> La defensa propia no indica el limite de balas que se puedan disparar en EE.UU. Y en el estado de Texas TODO EL MUNDO sabe que la gente está armada para defenderse. Por lo que el ladrón eran un "torerillo" que iba buscando lo que encontró.



Están tan deshubicados los morenos esos que no saben ya ni dónde viven. O se creen intocables por la movida del black Matters. O yo que sé. Y ese será descendiente de más de 8 generaciones. No creo que sea un haitiano de esos recién llegado.

Yo pensaba que los morenos atacaban a blancos y a asiáticos (por la que se lío hace tiempo con los asiáticos). Pero que no atacaban a los de latam


A mi me sigue rayando aquel suceso.
Un tío de ascendencia moro kosovar (en los medios dicen alemán cómo no ya que tendrá la nacionalidad regalada como todos esos) entró a una gasolinera a comprar cerveza. El dependiente un chaval joven le dijo que se pusiera la mascarilla. Por el show ya que en esa época era obligatorio. El otro respondió sacando la pistola pegándole un tiro en la frente.

Los que críticais al héreoe. Espero que nunca os veias en una situación así.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 11:25 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Si le hubiera disparado estando de frente se libraba por defensa propia
> Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte



La policía no va a presentar cargos contra el calvo.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:26 AM)

wwknude dijo:


> Pero el nigga está viendo todo, con muchos detalles a controlar. Nosotros ya sabemos el final y nos es fácil ver al del arma.



Que sí, si está claro que nosotros fijamos la atención en el que va a sacar la pistola desde el primer instante y con un ángulo mejor que el que tiene el atracador, que además tiene que controlar los 360º porque no sabe de dónde le puede salir alguien que lleve un arma, cosa harto frecuente en Estados Unidos.


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:27 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al menos yo me estoy molestando en buscar mas informacion y como funciona la ley de defensa propia en Texas, no como otros



Se podrá informar todo lo que quiera. Pero se va a quedar con las ganas de ver a ese hombre en la cárcel.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:27 AM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> La policía no va a presentar cargos contra el calvo.



Lo están buscando por lo visto.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo están buscando por lo visto.




Venga, no

Me estás diciendo que el valiente pistolero está escondido como una sucia rata???

Oh, vaya, no me lo experavah......


----------



## .Kaikus (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 AM)

El atracador muerto termino su carrera criminal y posiblemente eso salvo la vida a mas de un ciudadano honrado.

PD- En Israel gran parte de la poblacion esta armada y creo que tienen un ratio de delitos violentos, muy bajo.


----------



## Mundocruel (Domingo a la(s) 11:29 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Espero que te las veas tú y de cliente te toque el abuelo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 11:29 AM)

Que un nigga entre encañonandote con un arma mientras estás tranquilamente desayunando es eximente para absolutamente todo lo que pueda suceder en esa situación, por parte de las víctimas. Si le disparan, le linchan e incluso si le destripan y se lo comen mientras aún está vivo y después le dan los restos al perro queda plenamente justificado. Y más cuando existen pruebas del acontecimiento. Una vez que traspasas esa línea, amenazar la vida de personas pacíficas, pasas a disposición de tus víctimas, que quedarán automáticamente legitimadas para tomar cuantas acciones consideren oportunas, incluyendo por supuesto terminar con la vida del asaltante. Es que para mí es tan sencillo como esto.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (Domingo a la(s) 11:29 AM)




----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:29 AM)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Espero que te las veas tú y de cliente te toque el abuelo.




Uuuuuh

Qué malote.......


----------



## RayoSombrio (Domingo a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Lástima no se permita esto aquí. La moronegrada se lo pensaría un poquito mas.


----------



## porromtrumpero (Domingo a la(s) 11:30 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Se podrá informar todo lo que quiera. Pero se va a quedar con las ganas de ver a ese hombre en la cárcel.



Quien ha dicho que yo tenga ganas de verlo en la carcel???? no invente, haga usted el favor


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> La policía no va a presentar cargos contra el calvo.



La policía, puede. Y si es en determinados estados, es probable que la fiscalía tampoco.
Pero faltaría ver si lo hace la familia o alguna asociación. En Estados Unidos no faltan abogados litigantes que ofrezcan sus servicios por una "módica" comisión. Y desde luego que tiene elementos como para, como mínimo, darle algunos quebraderos de cabeza al que disparó: Que el arma del otro fuese falsa (ya sé que el otro no tenía forma de saberlo, yo digo lo que va a decir el abogado, no lo que yo creo), que parte de los disparos fueron cuando el otro ya huía y, sobre todo, que le remató cuando ya estaba en el suelo herido (probablemente de muerte), indefenso y, por tanto, no representaba ningún peligro, ya que ni siquiera tenía el arma en sus manos en ese momento.


----------



## Rextor88 (Domingo a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Me ha gustado


----------



## El CEO (Domingo a la(s) 11:31 AM)

Wallets no nos quedan, señor, pero le puedo ofrecer plomo para llevar de oferta


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:33 AM)

El calvo tiene pinta de no ser la primera vez que la usa, con que sangre fría actúa.


----------



## El sas (Domingo a la(s) 11:33 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Para robar no tienes que amenazar a nadie con un arma. De lo contrario es tu vida contra la mía. Y al ser tú el amenazante tengo derecho legítimo a eliminarte. Si no hubiera amenazado seguiría vivo.


----------



## duf28 (Domingo a la(s) 11:33 AM)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Pocos cargadores me parece. En España tendríamos que tener derecho a hacer lo mismo con esta gentuza.



Hace tiempo que los peores ladrones están en ayuntamientos, consejerías de hacienda, congresos de los diputados, Moncloa y zarzuela... Los ladrones que menos me preocupan son los que están en callejones oscuros...


----------



## ELOS (Domingo a la(s) 11:33 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Ojalá sea a tí


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:35 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



?Deberia haber guardado alguna bala para ti?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 11:36 AM)

Tanchus dijo:


> La policía, puede. Y si es en determinados estados, es probable que la fiscalía tampoco.
> Pero faltaría ver si lo hace la familia o alguna asociación. En Estados Unidos no faltan abogados litigantes que ofrezcan sus servicios por una "módica" comisión. Y desde luego que tiene elementos como para, como mínimo, darle algunos quebraderos de cabeza al que disparó: Que el arma del otro fuese falsa (ya sé que el otro no tenía forma de saberlo, yo digo lo que va a decir el abogado, no lo que yo creo), que parte de los disparos fueron cuando el otro ya huía y, sobre todo, que le remató cuando ya estaba en el suelo herido (probablemente de muerte), indefenso y, por tanto, no representaba ningún peligro.



Mientras no suelte al arma, se le considera una amenaza. Y se dispara y se sigue disparando hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha sido neutralizada. Eso es lo que dicen los expertos en estas cosas en EEUU y allí, por suerte, se les hace caso. Aquí tenemos a los progres y demás morralla, más preocupados por buscar la forma de que no puedas defenderte. Para estos, los derechos de un criminal en una situación de grave riesgo para tu vida, se deben considerar tanto o más que los derechos de sus víctimas. Al hacer esto, le das ventaja al criminal.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:37 AM)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Deberia haber guardado alguna bala para ti?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No le puede disparar a las piernas sin necesidad de ensarzarse de esa manera?
Algunos estáis zumbados.


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 11:37 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Uuuuuh
> 
> Qué malote.......



Yo me conformo con que un mena vaya a pedirte un cigarro con su puñal de plástico.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:38 AM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Mientras no suelte al arma, se le considera una amenaza. Y se dispara y se sigue disparando hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha sido neutralizada. Eso es lo que dicen los expertos en estas cosas en EEUU y allí, por suerte, se les hace caso. Aquí tenemos a los progres y demás morralla, más preocupados por buscar la forma de que no puedas defenderte. Para estos, los derechos de un criminal en una situación de grave riesgo para tu vida, se deben considerar tanto o más que los derechos de sus víctimas. Al hacer esto, le das ventaja al criminal.




Estamos analizando ESTE caso


No tergiverseis más el tema mencionando no sé qué de qué rollos.....para justificar ESTE asesinato


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Domingo a la(s) 11:38 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Tú eres tonto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Domingo a la(s) 11:39 AM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Está amenazando con un arma. Si roba al descuido es otra cosa pero esto es atraco a mano armada, delito grave y del que te puedes defender usando toda la fuerza bruta.



En España no, aquí al tipo que dispara le meten preso.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:39 AM)

Karlb dijo:


> Yo me conformo con que un mena vaya a pedirte un cigarro con su puñal de plástico.




Diuuuu, el chucho


Como se infla......


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 11:39 AM)

Y el puto calvo después de vaciar el cargador dice bye bye como si nada hubiera pasado, en vez de esperar a la policía a que llegue.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

La España que quieres


----------



## Descuernacabras (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Nvtrición máxima. 

Prefiero que muera el delincuente antes que, como suele pasar muchas veces, un inocente por pecar de buenismo con esa escoria violenta. Encima con reggaeton de fondo jojojo.

Mis respetos al CALBO justiciero, héroe sin capa.


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



!Calla,subnormal mangina!

!Que no te veas un día en que un hijoputa como ese apunte a tus hijos con un arma!

Bien muerto está, solo lo hubiera mejorado defecando sobre las heridas para que se le infecten.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Estamos analizando ESTE caso
> 
> 
> No tergiverseis más el tema mencionando no sé qué de qué rollos.....para justificar ESTE asesinato



En ESTE caso se dispara y se sigue disparando hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha sido neutralizada. Y eso es lo que ha hecho el calvo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Si le hubiera disparado estando de frente se libraba por defensa propia
> Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte



Eso es en España, en EEUU no lo se.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Domingo a la(s) 11:40 AM)

duf28 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que los peores ladrones están en ayuntamientos, consejerías de hacienda, congresos de los diputados, Moncloa y zarzuela... Los ladrones que menos me preocupan son los que están en callejones oscuros...



claro que sí, esos no hacen nada, te meten tres hostias y un mataleón y a casita tranquilo y dando gracias a dios por tener ladrones tan buenos.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No le puede disparar a las piernas sin necesidad de ensarzarse de esa manera?
> Algunos estáis zumbados.




Que no hombre,


Que el no follar y la falta de amor lleva a esto....


Hombres con tetas deseosos de sangre, muerte y destrucción....


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Están tan deshubicados los morenos esos que no saben ya ni dónde viven. O se creen intocables por la movida del black Matters. O yo que sé. Y ese será descendiente de más de 8 generaciones. No creo que sea un haitiano de esos recién llegado.
> 
> Yo pensaba que los morenos atacaban a blancos y a asiáticos (por la que se lío hace tiempo con los asiáticos). Pero que no atacaban a los de latam



Ese, y otros muchos, (las cárceles son testigo de lo que hay en la calle) van a lo que van y ni se lo piensan. Si para pillar un paquetes de caramelos tienen que disparar en la tienda, estén chinos, hindús, árabes o lo que sea. Se dan ayudas sociales y aún así trafican e intentan justificar sus gustos "por el lujo" que no pueden tener por culpa del "racismo" (la carta política que siempre usan para salirse con la suya). 
Con gente así no se pone uno a pensar si la pistola es de plástico o de verdad cuando le están atracando.

El caso de Kristal Nieves, sólo 19 años, cajera de Burger King asesinada por un ladrón... (otro "pobrecito que sólo quería $5 según alguno por aquí), ella le dió el dinero y ¡AÚN ASÍ LA DISPARÓ!

19-Year-Old Cashier Kristal Bayron Nieves Shot, Killed During East Harlem Burger King Robbery - YouTube
Arrest in Burger King murder - YouTube

Y este otro caso... (siendo de la misma raza), asesinó a uno de 16 años....

Milwaukee deadly Burger King robbery, 16-year-old employee shot and killed | FOX6 News Milwaukee - YouTube

Y así se repite a DIARIO. Con y sin pistolas.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Domingo a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Eso es en España, en EEUU no lo se.



en USA el juez le dará las gracias.


----------



## Dmtry (Domingo a la(s) 11:42 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Bien muerto está, como si la pistola es de gominola. Para el usuario que está en la cafetería eso es una pistola de verdad, por lo tanto el trauma de que te pongan un cacharro de esos en la cara es el mismo.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No le puede disparar a las piernas sin necesidad de ensarzarse de esa manera?
> Algunos estáis zumbados.



Algunos veis demasiadas películas. También podría haber usado técnicas de aikido para desarmarle, yo lo he visto en el cine. Dejad de culpar a las víctimas del atracador, el único responsable de lo que le ha ocurrido es él mismo.


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No le puede disparar a las piernas sin necesidad de ensarzarse de esa manera?
> Algunos estáis zumbados.



¿Por qué no deja usted de soñar?
Arrest in Burger King murder - YouTube


----------



## TercioVascongado (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Váyase usted a la mierda a defender delincuentes. La próxima vez que pruebe a robar al puñetero alcalde en lugar a los miserables clientes de una cafetería.


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Se ha llenado el hilo de power rangers
> 
> Keyboard warriors al ataqueeeeeeerrrrrrrr!!!!!!



El keyboard marica ha hablado.

!Sacáos las pollas que tiene hambre!.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teniente_Dan (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



La verdad es que no sé cómo valorará la ley allí ese tipo de detalles, también parece que ya se iba, o se podría interpretar así.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:44 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Ese, y otros muchos, (las cárceles son testigo de lo que hay en la calle) van a lo que van y ni se lo piensan. Si para pillar un paquetes de caramelos tienen que disparar en la tienda, estén chinos, indús, árabes o lo que sea. Se dan ayudas sociales y aún así trafican e intentan justificar sus gustos "por el lujo" que no pueden tener por culpa del "racismo" (la carta política que siempre usan para salirse con la suya).
> Con gente así no se pone uno a pensar si la pistola es de plástico o de verdad cuando le están atracando.
> 
> El caso de Kristal Nieves, sólo 19 años, cajera de Burger King asesinada por un ladrón... (otro "pobrecito que sólo quería $5 según alguno por aquí), ella le dió el dinero y ¡AÚN ASÍ LA DISPARÓ!
> ...




Este caso

ESTE caso

ESTE caso

Y te recuerdo que el tío iba a salir por la puerta, después de atracar con una pistola de plástico.....


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (Domingo a la(s) 11:44 AM)

Me parece justicia lo que se llevó el negro

Con pistola entró a robar el negro falsa o no da igual

Y otro también tenía pistola 

Pistola contra pistola el que tire antes


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:45 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba
> 
> Que el tío se iba
> 
> ...



Pues ahora se ahorra el billete de autobús para irse.

Vete con el.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TercioVascongado (Domingo a la(s) 11:45 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No es muy buena idea lo de robar allí, sabiendo que cualquier loco puede ir armado.




Más loco es el delincuente que entra sólo y armado a un recinto lleno de gente que tiene derecho legal a portar y usar armas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Domingo a la(s) 11:45 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



Y si te matan para robarte unas zapatillas usadas que no valdrán ni 20€, entonces que es? Un fatal accidente? Mala suerte?


----------



## TercioVascongado (Domingo a la(s) 11:45 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba



Y tanto que se fue. Se fue para no volver. A mamarla.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:46 AM)

t_chip dijo:


> El keyboard marica ha hablado.
> 
> !Sacáos las pollas que tiene hambre!.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk




Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Esmegma alquitranado esperando su ansiado turno después de.....ah, no, de la paja de después de desayunar.....


----------



## GM:KL&33 (Domingo a la(s) 11:46 AM)

Después de acabar con el ladrón, le devolvió lo robado a los clientes.


----------



## Emosido (Domingo a la(s) 11:47 AM)

Todo en orden


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:47 AM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Defensa propia seria si el calvo se retirase, no hubiera avanzado hacia el atracador y le disparase por la espalda. Y eso sin contar que vacio el cargador y le remato en el suelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!Ya apareció Perry Mason!
!Tira a cagar, tontolculo!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:48 AM)

t_chip dijo:


> Pues ahora se ahorra el billete de autobús para irse.
> 
> Vete con el.
> 
> ...





Otro malote

Ladrad para mí, perros!!!!


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 11:49 AM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Mientras no suelte al arma, se le considera una amenaza. Y se dispara y se sigue disparando hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha sido neutralizada. Eso es lo que dicen los expertos en estas cosas en EEUU y allí, por suerte, se les hace caso. Aquí tenemos a los progres y demás morralla, más preocupados por buscar la forma de que no puedas defenderte. Para estos, los derechos de un criminal en una situación de grave riesgo para tu vida, se deben considerar tanto o más que los derechos de sus víctimas. Al hacer esto, le das ventaja al criminal.



Perfecto. Pues aun dando por estrictamente cierto lo que dices, fíjate que el último disparo lo efectúa cuando el atracador está en el suelo, mortalmente herido y ya no tiene el arma en sus manos y por tanto ya no tiene posibilidad ni de huir ni de ser un peligro para nadie. Si le dispara cuando ya no es una amenaza queda automáticamente eliminada la eximente de defensa propia y es de libro la agravante de asesinato en lugar de homicidio. Y es que sólo le falta hacer ese último disparo a cañón tocante para que se parezca más a una ejecución. Y ya lo de largarse del lugar de los hechos es aún más torpe si cabe por su parte.
Y hablas de los "progres" de aquí. Pues trata de hacer eso mismo del vídeo en Alemania, Francia, Grecia, Italia, Gran Bretaña (es decir, en cualquier país medianamente civilizado (no todos van a ser "progres") y mira a ver lo que pasaría...


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:49 AM)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Después de acabar con el ladrón, le devolvió lo robado a los clientes.




La camioneta de redneck follavacas escopetero...


Joder, qué estereotipazo!!!!


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:49 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Otro malote
> 
> Ladrad para mí, perros!!!!



?El negro era tu padre?

Pregunta retórica....?cómo ibas a saberlo?

Tus muertos, mi nutrición, marica cagón 





Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remerus (Domingo a la(s) 11:50 AM)

Excelente nunca la justicia fue tan rapida, un excremento menos en el mundo.


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:51 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Esmegma alquitranado esperando su ansiado turno después de.....ah, no, de la paja de después de desayunar.....



Si es que sois transparentes.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:51 AM)

t_chip dijo:


> ?El negro era tu padre?
> 
> Pregunta retórica....?cómo ibas a saberlo?
> 
> ...




Ladra más fuerte para mí, que te oiga yo bien!!!!

Ladrad perros, ladraaaaaad!!!!!!!


----------



## Kolbe (Domingo a la(s) 11:51 AM)

"Houston, Texas, ha registrado al menos *339* asesinatos en lo que va del 2020, un incremento del 44% comparado con los 235 homicidios del 2019"

*"Ola de violencia en Houston: estos son los casos que han amenazado la seguridad de la comunidad en 2022*
El inicio de año en el *área de Houston* no ha sido fácil ante el aumento de muertes violentas. Solo en enero, se contabilizaron *47* de estos casos, un 34 por ciento más que en 2021"

Cuando las autoridades no son capaces de hacer frente a los criminales han de ser los ciudadanos los que, mejor o peor, se hagan cargo de su propia seguridad.

Imaginemos vivir en una ciudad donde cada día se cometen varios homicidios, el grado de pánico/rabia cuando ves entrar a un hombre armado en la cafetería donde estás tomando un café con tu hijo no debe ser despreciable


----------



## Perro Viejo (Domingo a la(s) 11:51 AM)

Mis dies al tipo del fondo, al lado de la máquina que ni se inmuta durante toda la escena.


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:52 AM)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Después de acabar con el ladrón, le devolvió lo robado a los clientes.



Y sólo le buscan para que declare lo que pasó y luego archivarán el caso.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (Domingo a la(s) 11:53 AM)

EE.UU. es una sociedad de mierda.


----------



## JDD (Domingo a la(s) 11:53 AM)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl




Zona latina.


----------



## t_chip (Domingo a la(s) 11:54 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Ladra más fuerte para mí, que te oiga yo bien!!!!
> 
> Ladrad perros, ladraaaaaad!!!!!!!





Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Mis dies al tipo del fondo, al lado de la máquina que ni se inmuta durante toda la escena.




Los americanos tienen un cacho de hongo o de parasito en el cerebro, porque sino, nada más explica su nivel de sangre fría

Joder, si es que tienen desidia hasta para matar...

El psicópata follavacas es que ni se despeina....


----------



## Gatoo_ (Domingo a la(s) 11:56 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y *probablemente la pistola sea falsa*....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Y probablemente no.


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> EE.UU. es una sociedad de mierda.



Se vive mejor en Nicaragua, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Mexico, Honduras, Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Cuba, etc...etc. y por eso ¿TODOS quieren marcharse de esos paises?


----------



## El pernales (Domingo a la(s) 11:58 AM)

La música del video es inspiradora...


----------



## GatoAzul (Domingo a la(s) 11:58 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Los americanos tienen un cacho de hongo o de parasito en el cerebro, porque sino, nada más explica su nivel de sangre fría
> 
> Joder, si es que tienen desidia hasta para matar...
> 
> El psicópata follavacas es que ni se despeina....



¿No será usted de las que mandan cartas a los presos asesinos en el corredor de la muerte para pedirles matrimonio?


----------



## Gatoo_ (Domingo a la(s) 11:58 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Se puede robar sin amenazar la vida de nadie. Incluso se puede poner uno a pedir en la puerta de un supermercado.

Y te lo digo yo, que sé por partida múltiple lo que es estar a las puertas de dormir entre cartones.


----------



## Otrasvidas (Domingo a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Ese acababa de ver Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:00 PM)

JDD dijo:


> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> ...



Solo viendo los coches que hay aparcados uno ya sé da cuenta del suburbio que es.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:01 PM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> ¿No será usted de las que mandan cartas a los presos asesinos en el corredor de la muerte para pedirles matrimonio?




Y una mamada de regalo...


----------



## cerilloprieto (Domingo a la(s) 12:01 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Cuando estás desesperado haces lo que sea y no piensas....y no me refiero a este caso concreto exclusivamente
> 
> Cada vez estoy mas convencida de que por aquí hay gente sin alma, literalmente, y no lo digo por tí ....



Sólo un criminal se pone del lado de otro criminal, sin importarle la vida ni situación de la mayoría de los normales. Mereces un cargador en tu cabeza, como al ladrón del vídeo. Eres el mismo cáncer social.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (Domingo a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Y como siempre una puta gritando.


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 PM)

"Puede ser que el camión zigzagueó por culpa de los disparos de la policía” Comentario que es difícil encontrar en Google ahora y que dijo un perrodista en la sexta tras el atentado en Niza.


----------



## Knightfall (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



No has disparado en tu vida hulio. Si te pueden pegar un tiro le vacías dos cargadores y luego te preguntarán y estarás convencido que solo disparaste dos tiros


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Sólo un criminal se pone del lado de otro criminal, sin importarle la vida ni situación de la mayoría de los normales. Mereces un cargador en tu cabeza, como al ladrón del vídeo. Eres el mismo cáncer social.





Por favor,

Iluminadme

Cuándo mato?

Dónde está el punto en que se me justifica matar?

Hay una guía o algo?


----------



## Gatoo_ (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que a la cárcel duro con él, pero eso que se ve en el vídeo es un asesino asesinando a un ladrón



También puede ser un ciudadano abatiendo a un asesino.

Tú no tienes ni puta idea de quién es uno ni quién es el otro. Basas tu defensa en ideas preconcebidas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 PM)

*Lucha de white-black trash en un suburbio infecto de Tejas, oigase el puto regeton de hilo musical. 
El calbo de mierda no es la primera vez que tira gasnta style de pipa.... me da a mi que tampoco es trigo limpio un tio que le mete 9 tiros por la espalda, y 7 de ellos cuando el negro esta amoñecado en el suelo.
Pero vamos SELECCION NATURAL.*


----------



## ENRABATOR (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Se ha llenado el hilo de power rangers
> 
> Keyboard warriors al ataqueeeeeeerrrrrrrr!!!!!!



Te apuntan con pistola pero mejor esperar a ver que pasa. Claro que si, sigue votando podemita


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:05 PM)

Knightfall dijo:


> No has disparado en tu vida hulio. Si te pueden pegar un tiro le vacías dos cargadores y luego te preguntarán y estarás convencido que solo disparaste dos tiros




Como bien se aprecia en ESTE caso, no?

Al asesino le puede el "miedo insuperable"....no?


----------



## BogadeAriete (Domingo a la(s) 12:05 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Por favor,
> 
> Iluminadme
> 
> ...



Un progermierda como tu necesitaría una leccion de realidad, que te trasladen 24 horas a Lagos, y verías tu cuando esta justificado matar.... pero te lo resumo, para salvar tu pelleja, y la de tus familiares, lo primero; segundo, para evitar que algun marronido emirato me invada mi tierra.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:06 PM)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> *Lucha de white-black trash en un suburbio infecto de Tejas, oigase el puto regeton de hilo musical.
> El calbo de mierda no es la primera vez que tira gasnta style de pipa.... me da a mi que tampoco es trigo limpio un tio que le mete 9 tiros por la espalda, y 7 de ellos cuando el negro esta amoñecado en el suelo.
> Pero vamos SELECCION NATURAL.*





Parece una lectura bastante aproximada

Por lo menos me he reido...


----------



## Knightfall (Domingo a la(s) 12:06 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Como bien se aprecia en ESTE caso, no?
> 
> Al asesino le puede el "miedo insuperable"....no?



Asesino? Pero tu de donde sales chaval?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:07 PM)

Karlb dijo:


> "Puede ser que el camión zigzagueó por culpa de los disparos de la policía” Comentario que es difícil encontrar en Google ahora y que dijo un perrodista en la sexta tras el atentado en Niza.




Exactamente igual que ESTE caso

Así, a colación....


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:08 PM)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Te apuntan con pistola pero mejor esperar a ver que pasa. Claro que si, sigue votando podemita




Yo no voto

Eso sólo lo hacen los brainless downies....


----------



## GM:KL&33 (Domingo a la(s) 12:08 PM)

La libertad de uno termina donde comienza la de los demás. El que entró a robar amenazando con una pistola perdió su derecho a no ser agredido.
Hay gente que lo entiende y gente que no lo entiende.
Lo que haga el Trevor es secundario, pues Trevor sigue vivo y el otro no. 
Un lugar donde la mitad de la gente va armada y la mitad de esos han sido militares, aparte de malo hay que ser inconsciente. dep.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 12:08 PM)

Kolbe dijo:


> "Houston, Texas, ha registrado al menos *339* asesinatos en lo que va del 2020, un incremento del 44% comparado con los 235 homicidios del 2019"
> 
> *"Ola de violencia en Houston: estos son los casos que han amenazado la seguridad de la comunidad en 2022*
> El inicio de año en el *área de Houston* no ha sido fácil ante el aumento de muertes violentas. Solo en enero, se contabilizaron *47* de estos casos, un 34 por ciento más que en 2021"
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con que esa es una mierda de sociedad. 339 asesinatos en un área de 2,2 millones de personas. En el mismo período en la Comunidad de Madrid, con 6,6 millones hay 31 asesinatos. Pues yo me quedo con lo nuestro.


----------



## Roberto Malone (Domingo a la(s) 12:08 PM)

Tranquilos, esto será cada vez más habitual en Europa, pero sin el calvo pistolero.

Gracias a los progres, por supuesto.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:09 PM)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Un progermierda como tu necesitaría una leccion de realidad, que te trasladen 24 horas a Lagos, y verías tu cuando esta justificado matar.... pero te lo resumo, para salvar tu pelleja, y la de tus familiares, lo primero; segundo, para evitar que algun marronido emirato me invada mi tierra.




Como en ESTE caso

El hecho sucede en Lagos y no sé qué......no?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Domingo a la(s) 12:10 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



- Y si la pistola es verdadera San Pedro te dice "mala suerte, tio".
- Y si cuando termina de robar los 5 billetes decide no dejar testigos la virgen maría te dice "mala suerte".

Pero no te preocupes que esas cositas las verás muy pronto en España.


----------



## Charbonnier (Domingo a la(s) 12:10 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



O que te vengan a robar a ti y tu familia.

Antes al ladrón le haces una encuesta sobre el calibre de su pistola y si el mono que tiene se le va con una aspirina.

Luego ya, si eso, ves que haces.

Infantiloide.


----------



## Luftwuaje (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 PM)

Que le den por el culo al ladrón, ese ya no vuelve a delinquir. 
Siguiente!


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 PM)

Charbonnier dijo:


> O que te vengan a robar a ti y tu familia.
> 
> Antes al ladrón le haces una encuesta sobre el calibre de su pistola y si el mono que tiene se le va con una aspirina.
> 
> ...




Como en ESTE caso, igual


----------



## AsustaLerdos (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 PM)

scalibu dijo:


> El último tiro se lo pega después de quitarle la pistola y en la cabeza



Eso ya es de psicopata enfermo, no de heroe o defensa personal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Cuando a mi casa han venido gente a pedir nunca le hemos dado dinero, pero siempre comida. Hemos dado pan, conservas abiertas (para que no las puedan vender) y cosas así.

En España NADIE pasa hambre. Y como voluntario que he sido también te puedo asegurar que en españa las personas que ves durmiendo en la calle lo hacen porque los albergues no permiten ciertas cosas. Y las hermanitas de la caridad piden quedarse con las paguitas, que es el motivo por el cual la gente prefiere vivir en la calle.


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 PM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Se vive mejor en Nicaragua, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Mexico, Honduras, Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Cuba, etc...etc. y por eso ¿TODOS quieren marcharse de esos paises?



El sueño americano. Se creen que es ir allí, ganar cash con cualquier curro de mierda y comprar una casa y un coche. Una casita como las de las pelis y series.

De Cuba lo puedo medio entender. Porque tiene que ser desesperante pasarte la vida mirando donde hay comida. Comiendo lo mismo siempre y no poder permitirte ni un capricho ni ropa en condiciones (les venden ropa de los chinos a precio de oro). De los otros países (Venezuela ni idea) debe ser complejo que ellos tienen y ganas de impresionar a los demás de que ellos se van y tal y cual. Porque tampoco se vive tan mal, salvo que estés en alguna zona conflictiva

Luego van allí y ven la realidad. Que hay que trabajar, que si estás enfermo o te pillas vacaciones no cobras. Que el sueldo no da.... Se frustran y trabajan pues en B delinquiendo.

Los negros parece ser que por goleada son los protagonistas de casi todos esos tiroteos y agresiones. No sé qué solución puede haber si llevan siglos allí, ya no hay racismo de forma oficial desde hace años y siguen frustrados.


Como los moro mierdas que nada más llegar violan a viejas si hace falta.

No sé qué propaganda les venden . Qué esperan encontrar cuando emigran a otro país.

Hemos visto muchas veces que salen imágenes de países ex soviéticos que presuntamente son esteroleros... Ves a gente corriente con su coche, con su casa.... Que en Europa cada vez hay menos gente con esa posibilidad de tener su casa y su coche... Por qué cojones se vienen a España, Italia etc? Qué esperan rascar? Yo que sé. Esperarán convertirse en un mafioso, poner a 6 chicas en un piso y vivir del negocio y despilfarrar como sus ídolos de música rapera. De putas, barcos, billetes y pistolas.


----------



## Miomio (Domingo a la(s) 12:13 PM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Defensa propia seria si el calvo se retirase, no hubiera avanzado hacia el atracador y le disparase por la espalda. Y eso sin contar que vacio el cargador y le remato en el suelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para nada está jodido. 

Está en Texas y va a imperar el sentido común.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Escuchad!!!

Sois TODOS unos maltratadores....

Os suena????

Os suena ese TODOS????

Pues con ESTE caso estáis haciendo exactamente eso que tanto despreciais!!!


Consejos vendo que para mí no tengo!!!!!!


Lleváis pañales u os lo hacéis encima???


----------



## Lumpen andante (Domingo a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Y como algún jodido capullo se mueva, me cago en la leche me pienso cargar hasta el último de vosotros!!


----------



## Miomio (Domingo a la(s) 12:16 PM)

wwknude dijo:


> Bueno, eso te parece a ti porque lo ves sentado ante una cámara. En vivo y movimiento la realidad es otra. Lo de vaciar el cargador me parece homicidio, ya no defensa propia.



Se vacía el cargador o se hace el mayor número de disparos posibles para asegurar que no se revuelva, recupere el arma y el tiroteado seas tú. 

Con la adrenalina hay veces que se aguanta muchísimo y de ahí el número de tiros tiros a nosotros nos suelen parecer excesivos.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Puto psicópata el calvo.
Al ladrón se le ve inexperto, nunca debes de dar la espalda a la gente.


----------



## Switch_46 (Domingo a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Un trozo de .......... Menos. Sencillamente HERMOSO.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Domingo a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Como siempre, uno solo puede confiar en un calvo


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues el tipo ese ha tenido suerte, porque no sé cómo el otro no le ha visto ya que, cuando está sacando el arma, lo hace de manera bastante torpe y descarada. De hecho, cuando lo está haciendo y el otro se gira hacia él y le apunta con el arma, debió pensar algo así como "me ha visto, soy hombre muerto".



Suerte ninguna... el amigo de lo ajeno es un pringao y se ve en cada una de sus acciones... pierde lo que parece ser un cargador y su forma de empuñar el arma es de lo mas peliculera, a una mano, con el brazo completamente estirado y muy alta, por encima de los hombros... un completo desproposito. Fijate en la forma de empuñar el arma del otro y veras como ha de hacerse, dejando de lado todas las gilipolleces de las peliculas de "gangsta bros" y malotes callejeros, que solo le ha faltado llevarla en horizontal para terminar de hacerlo mal.
Quiso jugar a ser un malo de verdad pero le salio mal.

PD:

Peliculas






Vida real (bueno... para el, muerte real)


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:18 PM)

Miomio dijo:


> Se vacía el cargador o se hace el mayor número de disparos posibles para asegurar que no se revuelva, recupere el arma y el tiroteado seas tú.
> 
> Con la adrenalina hay veces que se aguanta muchísimo y de ahí el número de tiros tiros a nosotros nos suelen parecer excesivos.




Será eso, sí

Tiene todo el sentido

















Para un psicópata


----------



## Eurofighter037 (Domingo a la(s) 12:19 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Qué eres, langosto, boomer o millennial niño de papá?
> 
> Y por si acaso, ahórrate la historia del hombre hecho a sí mismo....



Deja de justificar al mono de mierda. Seguro que tu sueño es que un negro te rompa la bodega de frijoles mientras le firmas un contrato para cederle toda tu herencia. Escoria sissy blanca. Por hijos de puta maricones como tú nos vamos a extinguir. Saludos al bujarrra de tu padre que fue el que te pasó el virus.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 12:19 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Suerte ninguna... el amigo de lo ajeno es un pringao y se ve en cada una de sus acciones... pierde lo que pasece un cargador y su forma de empuñar el arma es de lo mas peliculera, a una mano y con el brazo completamente estirado... un completo desproposito. Fijate en la forma de empuñar el arma del otro y veras como ha de hacerse, dejando de lado todas las gilipolleces de las peliculas de "gangsta bros" y malotes callejeros, que solo le ha faltado llevarla en horizontal para terminar de hacerlo mal.
> Quiso jugar a ser un malo de verdad pero le salio mal.



Por mucho que sea un "pringao", yo no me pondría nunca delante de uno con una pistola en las manos. Alguien que empuñe, efectivamente, de forma incorrecta y peliculera un arma también puede mandarte para el otro barrio.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 12:20 PM)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Tranquilos, esto será cada vez más habitual en Europa, pero sin el calvo pistolero.
> 
> Gracias a los progres, por supuesto.



Mucho catastrofismo, pero las cifras te las hemos puesto antes. Ganan 10 a 1 en asesinatos los yankees. Y aún así a algunos se os hace el culo pepsicola por traernos aquí toda la mierda que venden.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:20 PM)

Eurofighter037 dijo:


> Deja de justificar al mono de mierda. Seguro que tu sueño es que un negro te rompa la bodega de frijoles mientras le firmas un contrato para cederle toda tu herencia. Escoria sissy blanca. Por hijos de puta maricones como tú nos vamos a extinguir. Saludos al bujarrra de tu padre que fue el que te pasó el virus.




Uuuuuuuuuuuh


Otro malote


Ladrad para mi!!! Quiero maaaaasssss!!!!!


----------



## Luftwuaje (Domingo a la(s) 12:20 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Que le venda la pistola al mismo al que se la compró, y con el dinero que compre comida.
Pero claro, se queda sin herramienta de trabajo… en eso no había caído!


----------



## AsustaLerdos (Domingo a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Algunos veis demasiadas películas. También podría haber usado técnicas de aikido para desarmarle, yo lo he visto en el cine. Dejad de culpar a las víctimas del atracador, el único responsable de lo que le ha ocurrido es él mismo.



Ahahhhahahhahaa si hubiera estado Nico (Steven S.) lo hace, pero luego le hubiera partido el brazo en 3


----------



## Desencantado (Domingo a la(s) 12:21 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Y creía en la igualdad entre hombre y mujeres, estaba en contra del techo de cristal y defendía la existencia de 329 géneros. Una gran pérdida.


----------



## Shy (Domingo a la(s) 12:21 PM)




----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Shy dijo:


>



  que película es? Airbag


----------



## Desencantado (Domingo a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Robar a un calvo es mala idea, no tiene absolutamente nada que perder ya. Un muerto en vida.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Desencantado dijo:


> Robar a un calvo es mala idea, no tiene absolutamente nada que perder ya. Un muerto en vida.


----------



## Shy (Domingo a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> que película es? Airbag



Sí.


----------



## keler (Domingo a la(s) 12:25 PM)

En este caso al tirador se lo van a follar en el juicio y en la cárcel. Le dispara por detrás y le remata en la cabeza. No me da ninguna pena el negro y me jode bastante por el calvo, la intención es buena, solo queria quitar de la circulación a escoria social. Pero erró en la manera.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:26 PM)

Desencantado dijo:


> Robar a un calvo es mala idea, no tiene absolutamente nada que perder ya. Un muerto en vida.



Siempre los calvos son los que más mal carácter tienen. Pagan su frustración con lo demás.


----------



## Desencantado (Domingo a la(s) 12:26 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Puto psicópata el calvo.
> Al ladrón se le ve inexperto, nunca debes de dar la espalda a la gente.



Imagino al calbo llevando un libro de Psicología Delictiva en la mano izquierda y una pistola en la derecha. Para desgracia del nigga, se puso nervioso y eligió B. 

Si hubiera leído detenetidamente las páginas 237 a la 241 todo hubiera sido distinto.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (Domingo a la(s) 12:27 PM)

Da para paja


----------



## magnificent (Domingo a la(s) 12:27 PM)

yo la verdad es que sigo sin entender que le lleva a un nigga a robar pistola en mano en EEUU, pais donde la poblacion porta armas. En esa cafeteria solo ha tenido huevos de disparar el calvo, pero la mitad de los que estarian alli tendrian pipa guardada

Entiendo que robe un mena en Hezpaña porque saben que la gente no lleva ni una navaja encima, pero en EEUU te llevas una buena balasera


----------



## el tio orquestas (Domingo a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Buen hilo. Primero veo justicia divina repartida por un calvo y después me sirve el hilo para meter en ignorados a un subnormal como xqyolovalgo.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 12:28 PM)

keler dijo:


> En este caso al tirador se lo van a follar en el juicio y en la cárcel. Le dispara por detrás y le remata en la cabeza. No me da ninguna pena el negro y me jode bastante por el calvo, la intención es buena, solo queria quitar de la circulación a escoria social. Pero erró en la manera.



Eso es; una buena idea o intención, pero horrorosamente ejecutada (y nunca mejor dicho lo de ejecutada).


----------



## cebollin-o (Domingo a la(s) 12:29 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320557
> 
> Imagen del tirador



Coño, Germán Areta!


----------



## Educo Gratis (Domingo a la(s) 12:29 PM)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Al calvo se le va a caer el pelo, otra vez, disparo al tipo por la espalda y le remato en el suelo. Si le hubiera disparado estando de frente se libraba por defensa propia
> Tendra suerte si le meten perpetua en vez de pena de muerte



No tienes ni puñeterea idea de lo que es la legítima defensa y mucho menos en EEUU.

Da igual si es de espalda o de frente, en EEUU comprenden bien la situación, un tipo armado, encapuchado y violento tiene amenazado a toda la cafetería a punta de pistola. Todo el mundo entiende que sus vidas estan seriamente en peligro, no sabemos las intenciones finales del pistolero, tu asumes que es un robo, pero podría ser un zumbado mata blancos o latinos o lo que sea de los que se han visto ultimamente, tampoco sabemos si va drogado o no, lo que se ve es una actitud violenta encañonando a todo el mundo, por lo que esta totalmente justificado abatirlo por el método que se pueda para proteger tu propia vida y/o la de los demás.

Otra cosa, se descarga el cargador como hace la policia una vez decide usar fuerza letal. Esto es así porqué una vez escalado el conflicto a este nivel, no hay duda de que el criminal también elevará su fuerza a matar a quien pueda, por eso se recomienda que se dispare hasta el final porqué ya no hay mucha diferencia y sin embargo te aseguras de eliminar al objetivo. 

Si no me crees te puedo enseñar videos donde se ha disparado a alguien al estilo progre como deciis vosotros "bah si con 3 tiros ya era suficiente, el resto sobraba" y por culpa de eso casi costarle la vida a otro policía.

El protocolo esta perfecto, de hecho diría que este calvo es policía o ex-policía.

Un héroe que ha liberado a la cafetería de un hijo de puta.


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 12:32 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Por mucho que sea un "pringao", yo no me pondría nunca delante de uno con una pistola en las manos. Alguien que empuñe, efectivamente, de forma incorrecta y peliculera un arma también puede mandarte para el otro barrio.



Correcto, salvo que tu fueses armado, tuvieses formacion policial o militar y el pringado te diese la opcion de usarla, que en los EEUU no es algo tan inusual y ademas, el calvo no se pone delante de nadie... es el ladron el que va a por lana pero resulta que el calvo tiene lo necesario para evitar ser trasquilado.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:32 PM)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> No tienes ni puñeterea idea de lo que es la legítima defensa y mucho menos en EEUU.
> 
> Da igual si es de espalda o de frente, en EEUU comprenden bien la situación, un tipo armado, encapuchado y violento tiene amenazado a toda la cafetería a punta de pistola. Todo el mundo entiende que sus vidas estan seriamente en peligro, no sabemos las intenciones finales del pistolero, tu asumes que es un robo, pero podría ser un zumbado mata blancos o latinos o lo que sea de los que se han visto ultimamente, tampoco sabemos si va drogado o no, lo que se ve es una actitud violenta encañonando a todo el mundo, por lo que esta totalmente justificado abatirlo por el método que se pueda para proteger tu propia vida y/o la de los demás.
> 
> ...



Policía no creo, pero algún entrenamiento militar si que parece tener.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (Domingo a la(s) 12:34 PM)

La actuación muy bien y tal, pero creo que con los 3 primeros tiros con los que ha caído al suelo, bastaba, los otros 13 eran por vicio


----------



## Educo Gratis (Domingo a la(s) 12:35 PM)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> La actuación muy bien y tal, pero creo que con los 3 primeros tiros con los que ha caído al suelo, bastaba, los otros 13 eran por vicio



Otra cosa, se descarga el cargador como hace la policia una vez decide usar fuerza letal. Esto es así porqué una vez escalado el conflicto a este nivel, no hay duda de que el criminal también elevará su fuerza a matar a quien pueda, por eso se recomienda que se dispare hasta el final porqué ya no hay mucha diferencia y sin embargo te aseguras de eliminar al objetivo.

Si no me crees te puedo enseñar videos donde se ha disparado a alguien al estilo progre como deciis vosotros "bah si con 3 tiros ya era suficiente, el resto sobraba" y por culpa de eso casi costarle la vida a otro policía.

El protocolo esta perfecto, de hecho diría que este calvo es policía o ex-policía.

Un héroe que ha liberado a la cafetería de un hijo de puta.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 12:36 PM)

que envidia


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 12:36 PM)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> El protocolo esta perfecto, de hecho diría que este calvo es policía o ex-policía.




Opino igual. Policia o militar... a saber si es un puto veterano de alguna guerra yankee, con los cojones negros de verse en tiroteos y situaciones mucho mas complicadas que esa. Yo veo experiencia en su actuacion.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 12:36 PM)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> La actuación muy bien y tal, pero creo que con los 3 primeros tiros con los que ha caído al suelo, bastaba, los otros 13 eran por vicio



chorradas
nada de bastaba
al cementerio y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 12:38 PM)

Lizzy dijo:


> El sueño de un pistolero es ser algún día víctima de un atraco para poder descerrajarle al caco un cargador




son experiencias sanas
solo necesitas el contexto adecuado
y ese es el contexto adecuado


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (Domingo a la(s) 12:39 PM)

Y ?...


----------



## europeo (Domingo a la(s) 12:40 PM)

Así deberían ser los juicios rápidos


----------



## tovarovsky (Domingo a la(s) 12:40 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



El nigga se puede dar con un canto en los dientes, pues ni en sus mejores sueños hubiera imaginado recibir de una tacada 9 dosis de vacuna y acabar como un colador en una cafeteria con esa pegadiza y relajante música de fondo.


----------



## perrosno (Domingo a la(s) 12:40 PM)

Si robas sabes a lo que te expones, si encima vas con un arma, te puede tocar bingo en USA.
No veo cual es el problema.


----------



## davitin (Domingo a la(s) 12:40 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Cuando estás desesperado haces lo que sea y no piensas....y no me refiero a este caso concreto exclusivamente
> 
> Cada vez estoy mas convencida de que por aquí hay gente sin alma, literalmente, y no lo digo por tí ....



Pero desesperado de que? Ese tipo no es capaz de conseguir un empleo en EEUU? Tío no estamos en la prehistoria y en occidente nadie se muere de hambre, en esos casos se junta bajo c.i y maldad, si te identificas con esa clase de personas tú sabrás porque.


----------



## sebososabroso (Domingo a la(s) 12:41 PM)

Me pregunto que habría pasado si el blanco hubiera sido el atracador asesinado?

El negro este no creo que fuera el creador de una vacuna contra el cáncer, o descubrir una nueva fuente de energía.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 12:41 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Correcto, salvo que tu fueses armado, tuvieses formacion policial o militar y el pringado de diese la opcion de usar ambas cosas, que en los EEUU no es algo tan inusual y ademas, el calvo no se pone delante de nadie... es el ladron el que va a por lana y el calvo tiene lo necesario para evitar ser trasquilado.



Sí, tú puedes tener toda la formación del mundo, pero si el otro tiene un arma, por torpe que sea te puede matar. En la vida jamás hay que subestimar el factor suerte (o casualidad, o serendipia, llámalo como quieras).
Estoy de acuerdo que si tú tienes una buena formación y el otro no, puedes tener digamos un ¿90%? de posibilidades de matarle a él y él el 10% restante. Y eso no deja de ser jugar a la ruleta rusa ("descafeinada" pero ruleta rusa).


----------



## Educo Gratis (Domingo a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Opino igual. Policia o militar... a saber si es un puto veterano de alguna guerra yankee, con los cojones negros de de verse en tiroteos y situaciones mucho mas complicadas que esa. Yo veo experiencia en su actuacion.



Se le ve calmado, la adrenalina no se hace presa de él, espera su momento y no duda, buen desenfunde del arma, buen grip y perfecto protocolo, descarga el cargador hasta el final acercandose a ver el resultado y le aparta el arma que tenía el criminal.

Este no es un civil cualquier, como bien dices hay algo detrás porqué ha actuado 10 de 10 y no es nada fácil.


----------



## Karlb (Domingo a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Y ya.


----------



## tovarovsky (Domingo a la(s) 12:43 PM)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Pocos cargadores me parece. En España tendríamos que tener derecho a hacer lo mismo con esta gentuza.



Aqui con lo de la proporcionalidad te cae la permanente revisable y te jubilas en chirona.


----------



## Charbonnier (Domingo a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Manolete, Manolete,,, si no sabes torear pa que te metes..


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 12:45 PM)

davitin dijo:


> Pero desesperado de que? Ese tipo no es capaz de conseguir un empleo en EEUU? Tío no estamos en la prehistoria y en occidente nadie se muere de hambre, en esos casos se junta bajo c.i y maldad, si te identificas con esa clase de personas tú sabrás porque.



Yo creo que lo que se junta es pocas ganas de madrugar con ninguna gana de someterse a disciplinas laborales... lo que podriamos llamar vivir a lo facil. ¿Para que esforzarse muchas horas a cambio de poco si puedes conseguir mucho con poco esfuerzo y con "horario flexible"?

Es tan simple como eso, creo yo, aunque por supuesto que hay un requisito sine qua non... haber sido educado en la total ausencia de respeto y escrupulos hacia los demas y sus derechos elementales.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:45 PM)

davitin dijo:


> Pero desesperado de que? Ese tipo no es capaz de conseguir un empleo en EEUU? Tío no estamos en la prehistoria y en occidente nadie se muere de hambre, en esos casos se junta bajo c.i y maldad, si te identificas con esa clase de personas tú sabrás porque.




Juzgo ESTE HECHO

HECHOS

Lo demás me da igual

Y en ESTE hecho veo un asesinato a sangre fría, una EXCUSA perfecta para matar....


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que se junta es pocas ganas de madrugar con ninguna gana de someterse a disciplinas laborales... lo que podriamos llamar vivir a lo facil. ¿Para que esforzarse muchas horas a cambio de poco si puedes conseguir mucho con poco esfuerzo y con "horario flexible"?
> 
> Es tan simple como eso, creo yo.




Si, con los millones esos que ha robado.....


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Se le ve calmado, la adrenalina no se hace presa de él, espera su momento y no duda, buen desenfunde del arma, buen grip y perfecto protocolo, descarga el cargador hasta el final acercandose a ver el resultado y le aparta el arma que tenía el criminal.
> 
> Este no es un civil cualquier, como bien dices hay algo detrás porqué ha actuado 10 de 10 y no es nada fácil.




En la peli de Pulp Fiction los que desarman a los atracadores eficazmente también eran policías y eso....


----------



## Decimus (Domingo a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Y tiro en la nuca incluido.


----------



## Tails (Domingo a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Actores?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Decimus dijo:


> Y tiro en la nuca incluido.




Te lo dice el que lleva la foto de un ACTOR de medio metro que se dedica a ACTUAR...


Lo que ho digo, tanta paja delante del teclado no debe ser buena....


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

El último tiro sobraba, ese ya ha sido a traición.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Teniendo toda California para hacer impunemente de las suyas, el tarado marrón no tiene mejor idea que ponerse a robar en solitario, con pistola, en Texas.

He llorado de emoción cuando le quita la pistola y le suelta otro tiro, por si acaso.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Tails dijo:


> Actores?




He juzgado lo visto


Pero no he descartado la psyop....


----------



## Roberto Malone (Domingo a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Mucho catastrofismo, pero las cifras te las hemos puesto antes. Ganan 10 a 1 en asesinatos los yankees. *Y aún así a algunos se os hace el culo pepsicola por traernos aquí toda la mierda que venden*.



No generalice usted, por favor. Esto no va de ganar o de equipos de mierda. Kalergi es un hecho. Da igual si lo quiere ver o no.

Son los progres de mierda los que compran toda la mierda degeneradora de los democRATAS 'yankees'.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (Domingo a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



Que a gusto se queda


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Tails dijo:


> Actores?



Por desgracia no.








Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte


Un encapuchado armado con una pistola de plástico entró a una taquería en Houston y robó a todos los comensales. Cuando iba saliendo del local un cliente le disparó a muerte, luego tomó el dinero robado y lo devolvió a los otros clientes.




www.univision.com




Han puesto un tweet de la policía de Houston donde buscan al pistolero.


----------



## Willvanperez (Domingo a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Mi heroe


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Willvanperez dijo:


> Mi heroe



Tener de héroe a un calvo loco ya dice mucho de ti.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 12:55 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Perfecto. Pues aun dando por estrictamente cierto lo que dices, fíjate que el último disparo lo efectúa cuando el atracador está en el suelo, mortalmente herido y ya no tiene el arma en sus manos y por tanto ya no tiene posibilidad ni de huir ni de ser un peligro para nadie. Si le dispara cuando ya no es una amenaza queda automáticamente eliminada la eximente de defensa propia y es de libro la agravante de asesinato en lugar de homicidio. Y es que sólo le falta hacer ese último disparo a cañón tocante para que se parezca más a una ejecución. Y ya lo de largarse del lugar de los hechos es aún más torpe si cabe por su parte.
> Y hablas de los "progres" de aquí. Pues trata de hacer eso mismo del vídeo en Alemania, Francia, Grecia, Italia, Gran Bretaña (es decir, en cualquier país medianamente civilizado (no todos van a ser "progres") y mira a ver lo que pasaría...



Afortunadamente para los norteamericanos, allí tienen un concepto de la legítima defensa mucho más realista, más garante con los derechos de las víctimas y menos considerado con los criminales que amenazan las vidas de los ciudadanos. No como en todos esos países europedos.
Lo de largarse del lugar de los hechos, probablemente tenga algo que esconder, pero no creo que tenga que ver con lo ocurrido.
Por cada oportunidad de salvar el pellejo que le das a un criminal que amenaza la vida de un inocente, es una oportunidad de morir que le das a la víctima.


----------



## Clorhídrico (Domingo a la(s) 12:56 PM)




----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Sí, tú puedes tener toda la formación del mundo, pero si el otro tiene un arma, por torpe que sea te puede matar. En la vida jamás hay que subestimar el factor suerte (o casualidad, o serendipia, llámalo como quieras).
> Estoy de acuerdo que si tú tienes una buena formación y el otro no, puedes tener digamos un ¿90%? de posibilidades de matarle a él y él el 10% restante. Y eso no deja de ser jugar a la ruleta rusa ("descafeinada" pero ruleta rusa).



Por supuesto... con pistolas de por medio las cosas pueden salirte mal por bien que lo hagas, pero ahi entra en juego el factor "ECHARLE HUEVOS" y valorar que si tienes muchas opcilnes de ganar, pocas de perder y el ganar supone un gran bien no solo para ti sino para mucha gente mas, asumir el puto riesgo porque sabes o supones con bastante criterio que o lo asumes tu o nadie mas podra hacerlo exitosamente.

Las cosas pueden salir mal hasta cuando tomas una puta curva cerrada en una carretera de montaña... nadie te asegura que tras ella no haya un obstaculo insalvable que te cause un gran problema o incluso la muerte, pero no por ello dejamos todos de transitar por esas carreteras. Hay quien si decide no conducir por donde "hay peligro" pero la mayoria lo asumimos y confiamos en la suerte y en nuestra pericia y experiencia. Pues en estas cosas IGUAL... alguien ha de hacerlo y este señor lo hace porque puede y da la sensacion de que sabe hacerlo perfectamente.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> No generalice usted, por favor. Esto no va de ganar o de equipos de mierda. Kalergi es un hecho. Da igual si lo quiere ver o no.
> 
> Son los progres de mierda los que compran toda la mierda degeneradora de los democRATAS 'yankees'.



Mucho usted, mucho blablabla y mucho echarle la culpa a los progres, pero este hilo está lleno de incels


Roberto Malone dijo:


> No generalice usted, por favor. Esto no va de ganar o de equipos de mierda. Kalergi es un hecho. Da igual si lo quiere ver o no.
> 
> Son los progres de mierda los que compran toda la mierda degeneradora de los democRATAS 'yankees'.



Este mismo hilo está lleno de incels que se las ven y se las desean para poder comprar un Colt 45 y munición en el estanco. Va a ser que no solo los progres compran toda la mierda que traen los yankees.


----------



## Roberto Malone (Domingo a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Mucho usted, mucho blablabla y mucho echarle la culpa a los progres, pero este hilo está lleno de incels
> 
> 
> Este mismo hilo está lleno de incels que se las ven y se las desean para poder comprar un Colt 45 y munición en el estanco. Va a ser que no solo los progres compran toda la mierda que traen los yankees.



Por favor, ¿ya estamos con los *INCELS*?.

¿Comprando la propaganda del poder?.


----------



## Luxfero (Domingo a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## Ginko (Domingo a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La única LIBERTAD real es la que puedes defender mediante el uso de la violencia.
> 
> Otros prefieren creer la teoría HOBBESIANA (en la que se basa la defensa de la existencia del ESTADO y su ejército y su policía) de que el hombre es lobo para el hombre. Esa forma de ver la condición humana nos deshumaniza aún más, porque DELEGAMOS nuestra responsabilidad en castas de expertos, en este caso expertos en violencia.
> 
> ...



Claro que existen los derechos humanos que no son, en origen, más que necesidades que un colectivo reconoce para cada uno de sus individuos y que se compromete moralmente a satisfacer en tanto reconoce que los individuos son la base del colectivo.

Son declaraciones morales basadas en la ética, pero precisamente porque son necesidades reconocidas, y el compromiso es colectivo, a cada derecho le corresponde un deber, cada quién se hace cargo de los derechos del prójimo como deber.

Es un mecanismo para tratar de convertir una mera sociedad supratribal en una comunidad.

Otra cosa es la deformación del concepto por el postmodernismo y el subjetivismo dónde todo capricho se convierte en un derecho.

Los derechos son herramientas, igual que el estado, igual que las leyes, igual que el dinero, igual que las armas, el problema no son las herramientas sino las personas que las usan.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Por supuesto... con pistolas de por medio las cosas pueden salirte mal por bien que lo hagas, pero ahi entra en juego el factor "ECHARLE HUEVOS" y valorar que si tienes muchas opcilnes de ganar, pocas de perder y el ganar supone un gran bien no solo para ti sino para mucha gente mas, asumir el puto riesgo porque sabes o supones con bastante criterio que o lo asumes tu o nadie mas podra hacerlo exitosamente.
> 
> Las cosas pueden salir mal hasta cuando tomas una puta curva cerrada en una carretera de montaña... nadie te asegura que tras ella no haya un obstaculo insalvable que te cause un gran problema o incluso la muerte, pero no por ello dejamos todos de transitar por esas carreteras. Hay quien si decide no conducir por donde "hay peligro" pero la mayoria lo asumimos y confiamos en la suerte y en nuestra pericia y experiencia. Pues en estas cosas IGUAL... alguien ha de hacerlo y este señor lo hace porque puede y da la sensacion de que sabe hacerlo perfectamente.



Que sí, pero piensa que el echarle huevos tampoco te garantiza nada; si tú le echas huevos y el otro también, uno que le ha echado huevos va a acabar muerto.
Por otro lado, las circunstancias de la vida te cambian; igual con 20 años le echas huevos, pero ya con 40, mujer y dos hijos pequeños igual piensas "pues mejor que los huevos se los eche otro".


----------



## Decimus (Domingo a la(s) 12:59 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Te lo dice el que lleva la foto de un ACTOR de medio metro que se dedica a ACTUAR...
> 
> 
> Lo que ho digo, tanta paja delante del teclado no debe ser buena....



No se irrite.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Afortunadamente para los norteamericanos, allí tienen un concepto de la legítima defensa mucho más realista, más garante con los derechos de las víctimas y menos considerado con los criminales que amenazan las vidas de los ciudadanos. No como en todos esos países europedos.
> Lo de largarse del lugar de los hechos, probablemente tenga algo que esconder, pero no creo que tenga que ver con lo ocurrido.
> Por cada oportunidad de salvar el pellejo que le das a un criminal que amenaza la vida de un inocente, es una oportunidad de morir que le das a la víctima.



Todo eso podría casar con lo que se ve en el vídeo... hasta el disparo final, con el atracador tendido en el suelo, ya indefenso y sin el arma en sus manos.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (Domingo a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



100 dolares, 600 millones de euros, da igual la cantidad.Solo es pobre defensor de la libertad y la justicia abatido por el malvado hombre blanco.


----------



## deckard009 (Domingo a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Parece accidente laboral. Las familias podrán pedir paguita.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Por favor, ¿ya estamos con los *INCELS*?.
> 
> ¿Comprando la propaganda del poder?.



No, mejor Kalergi y armas tol día.


----------



## wwknude (Domingo a la(s) 1:04 PM)

Miomio dijo:


> Se vacía el cargador o se hace el mayor número de disparos posibles para asegurar que no se revuelva, recupere el arma y el tiroteado seas tú.
> 
> Con la adrenalina hay veces que se aguanta muchísimo y de ahí el número de tiros tiros a nosotros nos suelen parecer excesivos.



Vaciando el cargador lo matas, con un par de tiros lo anulas y puedes evitar una muerte. Es un ladrón, no un terrorista con una bomba.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Domingo a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Son trabajos muy peligrosos.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 1:06 PM)

@Arturo Bloqueduro,

ya tardas en venir a decir lo tuyo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Domingo a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> El último tiro sobraba, ese ya ha sido a traición.



La explicación del último tiro aparece muy bien en la peli "heat":


Minute 2:16. "Ya que has matado a dos, mata a los tres". Ya que le has pegado 3 tiros, da igual que le pegues 6, pero si esos 3 tiros no le han incapacitado, ése si que puede sacar otra arma y liarla parda.


----------



## octopodiforme (Domingo a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Por esto los progres quieren desarmar al pueblo, para que no pueda defenderse y dependa de los empleados del Estado.


----------



## Turbocalbo (Domingo a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



No es un hombre,es calboman,un poco de rigurosidad porfavor.


----------



## Roberto Malone (Domingo a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> No, mejor *Kalergi* y armas tol día.



Lo primero no lo podemos ni comprar ni elegir.

De lo segundo no he dicho estar a favor. Deje de manipular.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (Domingo a la(s) 1:13 PM)

el paraiso


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 1:14 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Que sí, pero piensa que el echarle huevos tampoco te garantiza nada; si tú le echas huevos y el otro también, uno que le ha echado huevos va a acabar muerto.
> Por otro lado, las circunstancias de la vida te cambian; igual con 20 años le echas huevos, pero ya con 40, mujer y dos hijos pequeños igual piensas "pues mejor que los huevos se los eche otro".



O igual no... o igual tu pundonor es mayor que tu temor, o igual eres de esas personas que prefieren morir de pie a vivir arrodillado, o igual sabes que si te sale mal, adios, pero si no lo haces te pasaras el resto de tu vida lamentando el no haber hecho nada...

Imaginate que ese tio (el calvo) tiene formacion policial o militar, que es experto en lo que acaba haciendo (tiene pinta de ello), ve la "ventana de oportunidad" y tiene los medios y las tecnicas para acabar con la amenaza, pero no hace nada "por prudencia"... entonces la cosa escala y el ladron acaba metiendole un puto tiro en la cabeza a la mujer que esta con el calvo o a alguna otra persona que esta en el local... ¿ese no es acaso otro riesgo que no le dejaria dormir el resto de su vida y que tambien ha de ser valorado?

Esta discusion me parece completamente esteril. Los hechos son claros... un fulano entra pistola en mano apuntando a la concurrencia pacifica que esta ahi a lo suyo, amenaza con matar pero resulta que hay un tio ahi que sabe y puede acabar con esa amenaza y lo hace. PUNTO. No veo que cojones hay que discutir acerca de si es justo o injusto, prudente o imprudente, legal o ilegal, acertado o desacertado... la del calvo es una reaccion natural e instintiva ejecutada ademas con pericia y conocimiento de forma que el unico perjudicado resulta ser el fulano que entro a amenazar con matar a una gente que no hacia otra cosa que vivir su vida. No veo conflicto alguno mas alla de los buenismos suicidas de quienes, por lo que sea, consideran igual de valiosa la vida del que amenaza con matar que la del amenazado de ser matado.


----------



## Duke_83 (Domingo a la(s) 1:17 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Claro, porque tú en esa situación sabes que la pistola es falsa y por tanto estarías tranquilísimo.

Mira, si alguien tiene los cojones de entrar con una pistola falsa o no, a aterrorizar a gente y hacerla temer por su vida, se merece que le peguen un puto tiro en la cabeza como han hecho con el hijo de puta desgraciao ese que bien muerto está.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Domingo a la(s) 1:17 PM)

En este vídeo y el análisis que se hace de él en el hilo queda reflejada claramente la ruptura en la cosmovisión que tenemos. Difuminando, ambos grupos, el arquetipo de víctima y verdugo.

Percepciones e interpretaciones de una misma realidad que conllevan, sí o sí, a un enfrentamiento final entre ellas.


----------



## BUMBUM (Domingo a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Hay que hacerlo. En la películas siempre les dan uno o dos tiros y luego reviven y te matan.


----------



## MAUSER (Domingo a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> A punta de pistola.



Ni puto caso, es un buenista progre al que han domesticado en la sumisión al delincuente.


----------



## Tanchus (Domingo a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Busher dijo:


> O igual no... o igual tu pundonor es mayor que tu temor, o igual eres de esas personas que prefieren morir de pie a vivir arrodillado, o igual sabes que si te sale mal, adios, pero si no lo haces te pasaras el resto de tu vida lamentando el no haber hecho nada...
> 
> Imaginate que ese tio (el calvo) tiene formacion policial o militar, que es experto en lo que acaba haciendo (tiene pinta de ello), ve la "ventana de oportunidad y tiene los medios y las tecnicas para acabar con la amenaza, pero no hace nada "por prudencia"... entonces la cosa escala y el ladron acaba metiendole un puto tiro en la cabeza a la mujer que esta con el calvo o a alguna otra persona que esta en el local... ¿ese no es acaso otro riesgo que no le dejaria dormir el resto de su vida y que tambien ha de ser valorado?
> 
> Esta discusion me parece completamente esteril. Los hecjos son claros... un fulano entra pistola en mano apuntando a la concurrencia pacifica que esta ahi a lo suyo, amenaza con matar pero resulta que hay un tio ahi que sabe y puede acabar con esas amenazas y lo hace. PUNTO. No veo que cojones hay que discutir acerca de si es justo o injusto, prudente o imprudente, legal o ilegal, acertado o 1desacertado... la del calvo es una reaccion natural e instintiva ejecutada ademas con pericia y conocimiento de forma que el unico perjudicado resulta ser el fulano que entro a amenazar con matar a una gente que no hacia otra cosa que vivir su vida. No veo conflicto alguno mas alla de los buenismos suicidas de quienes, por lo que sea, consideran igual de valiosa la vida del que amenaza con matar que la del amenazado de ser matado.



Completamente de acuerdo contigo... hasta el último disparo. A mí me parece que está completamente fuera de lugar, porque es simple y llanamente una ejecución. Es lo que se conoce como "el tiro de gracia" y en cualquier otro lugar del mundo que no fuese Texas equivaldría a una condena automática por asesinato. Con los atenuantes que quiera alegar, pero a mí me parece que ese último disparo conlleva una pena de asesinato y además, por las circunstancias en el que se lleva a cabo, anula cualquier alusión a la legítima defensa.


----------



## Pajarotto (Domingo a la(s) 1:19 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Better safe tan sorry.

Bien hecho.


----------



## Charo afgana (Domingo a la(s) 1:19 PM)

"Paco News"  

Tiene buenos vídeos.


----------



## V. R. N (Domingo a la(s) 1:19 PM)

Y de fondo la musiquilla mexicana


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 1:19 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Es triste de pedir, pero es más triste de robar.

Antes que eso vendo droga.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 1:19 PM)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> En este vídeo y el análisis que se hace de él en el hilo queda reflejada claramente la ruptura en la cosmovisión que tenemos. Difuminando, ambos grupos, el arquetipo de víctima y verdugo.
> 
> Percepciones e interpretaciones de una misma realidad que conllevan, sí o sí, a un enfrentamiento final entre ellas.



Parece usted el verdadero y sabio Gandalf


----------



## percutor (Domingo a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Que un nigga entre encañonandote con un arma mientras estás tranquilamente desayunando es eximente para absolutamente todo lo que pueda suceder en esa situación, por parte de las víctimas. Si le disparan, le linchan e incluso si le destripan y se lo comen mientras aún está vivo y después le dan los restos al perro queda plenamente justificado. Y más cuando existen pruebas del acontecimiento. Una vez que traspasas esa línea, amenazar la vida de personas pacíficas, pasas a disposición de tus víctimas, que quedarán automáticamente legitimadas para tomar cuantas acciones consideren oportunas, incluyendo por supuesto terminar con la vida del asaltante. Es que para mí es tan sencillo como esto.




Por aquí hay algunos que defienden más a los criminales que a la gente honrada .

El atracador podría atracar otro día y matar a gente inocente . Esto ya no sucederá .

Por otra parte en españa , tu te olvidas de presentar un papel a hacienda y te hunden . Alguien entra en tu propiedad , se muere y tienes problemas si no tienes seguro y mierdas varias .

Por lo contrario los jueces con las leyes aprobadas por los políticos permiten que potenciales asesinos anden por españa ; y el día que uno de estos mata a alguien , no hay nadie que asuma la responsabilidad de haber dejado libre a ese gitano , moro o panchito días atrás .


----------



## percutor (Domingo a la(s) 1:22 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Parece usted el verdadero y sabio Gandalf



Vete a un barrio de esos ayudar a esos mierdas si tanta pena te dan .


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (Domingo a la(s) 1:23 PM)

Cambiar la noticia.

Remero de cincuentaitantos hasta los huevos acaba con un ladrón.


----------



## Marco Porcio (Domingo a la(s) 1:24 PM)

héroe


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 1:27 PM)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> héroe



Todos no llevan capa por lo visto.


----------



## Descampo (Domingo a la(s) 1:27 PM)

El negro era idiota, todo lo que hizo era de idiota.

El negro se creía el prota de una peli, vivía en un mundo de fantasía, y la vida le despertó (por poco rato)
En los Usa no cuesta nada encontrarte a un psicopata veterano de guerra con Dios sabe qué traumas y con una pistola.


----------



## f700b (Domingo a la(s) 1:27 PM)

Al final se ceba


----------



## Educo Gratis (Domingo a la(s) 1:30 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> En la peli de Pulp Fiction los que desarman a los atracadores eficazmente también eran policías y eso....



Tu sabes lo que es una película???


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 1:30 PM)

Lo remata demasiado.
Lo pueden empufar


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 1:30 PM)

f700b dijo:


> Al final se ceba



Se ceba? Le tira todo el cargador. Cuántas balas tendrá esa arma 12?
No guarda ni una el calvo.


----------



## Kabuterimon (Domingo a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues el tipo ese ha tenido suerte, porque no sé cómo el otro no le ha visto ya que, cuando está sacando el arma, lo hace de manera bastante torpe y descarada. De hecho, cuando lo está haciendo y el otro se gira hacia él y le apunta con el arma, debió pensar algo así como "me ha visto, soy hombre muerto".



Estaba pidiendo a todos que saquen de sus bolsillos lo que tienen de valor, penso que estaba sancando la cartera, dinero, etc...

PD: Tu firma es una puta mierda, a ignorados que vas que me comes media pagina con tus peleitas de patio de colegio


----------



## Kbkubito (Domingo a la(s) 1:34 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



Make my day!


----------



## Kabuterimon (Domingo a la(s) 1:34 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Eso no lo sabes. No le victimices por la cara, podia ser un asesino en serie, un pandillero, a saber.
Eso si, el otro se ha pasado vaciandole el cargador si ya estaba en el suelo y rematandolo en la cabeza 2 veces


----------



## Turbocata (Domingo a la(s) 1:34 PM)

Y ahora quien nos va a pagar las pensiones?


----------



## ATARAXIO (Domingo a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *La gente me pregunta sobre cuál sería el límite de la LEGIMITDAD DE LA VIOLENCIA DEFENSIVA.*
> 
> Aquí suelo poner ejemplos sencillos de entender; partiendo siempre de una premisa, que en mi opinión es DE CAJÓN, es LÓGICA. Igual que existe la LÓGICA del PODER, existe la lógica de la RESPONSABILIDAD. Veamos:
> 
> ...



La expresión más conocida de la ley del talión es "ojo por ojo, diente por diente" que aparece en el Viejo Testamento. Históricamente, *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*. 

Imagínate un poblado en donde una simple infidelidad descubierta por un marido celoso provoca que mate al amante. Resulta que ese hombre asesinado tenía hermanos y familiares que quieren vengar su muerte y matan al asesino . Luego ellos se convierten en asesinos y son ajusticiados por el populacho y lo que era un poblado tranquilo acaba en batalla campal y todos muertos. 

Tú hablas de defenderse pero ese concepto no siempre está claro. 

¿ se está defendiendo Ucrania de Rusia o Rusia de Ucrania que atacaba el Donbás y asesinaba a inocentes por cuestiones políticas ? 









Guerra del Dombás - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## pandiella (Domingo a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



totalmente, atracar a mano armada para 100 dólares


----------



## Kbkubito (Domingo a la(s) 1:39 PM)

f700b dijo:


> Al final se ceba



Un disparo de pistola tiene que ser muy preciso para ser letal en el momento, es decir debe tocar corazón o cabeza y aun así la victima tiene algunos segundos para reaccionar. Cuando enfrentas a un hombre armado y agresivo es un error dejarle disponer de estos segundos ya que te puede costar la vida.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 1:41 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Un disparo de pistola tiene que ser muy preciso para ser letal en el momento, es decir debe tocar corazón o cabeza y aun así la victima tiene algunos segundos para reaccionar. Cuando enfrentas a un hombre armado y agresivo es un error dejarle disponer de estos segundos ya que te puede costar la vida.



Con tres tiros por la espalda son suficientes y cuando le quita el arma aún le mete el tiro de gracia. Es desproporcionado y no me vengáis con milongas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (Domingo a la(s) 1:48 PM)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo remata demasiado.
> Lo pueden empufar



Sí, tarda un poco, lomsuyo era sin parar, pero no creo que lo destruyan, eso no es España, allí un delincuente menos, en españa una familia de delincuentes con paguita y con billete gratis a españa si viven fuera y una familia decente destrozada.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Domingo a la(s) 1:49 PM)

En realidad,

Me temo que estamos aquí haciendo el caldo gordo a otros...

Apesta a psyop que tira para atrás...


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 1:51 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Con tres tiros por la espalda son suficientes y cuando le quita el arma aún le mete el tiro de gracia. Es desproporcionado y no me vengáis con milongas.



En Texas solo es desproporcionado aplicar un lanzallamas a un bebé prematuro.

Negrito lo sabía de sobra.


----------



## Octubrista (Domingo a la(s) 1:51 PM)

perrasno dijo:


> Se tendría que haber sentado y seguido comiendo.



Era una opción, y la que muchos europeos hubiéramos tomado.

El problema es que ese contexto cultural y social es otro. También hay que considerar que era probable que el ladrón, ante las facilidades, pudiera ir uno por uno, a increpar a los clientes (algo habitual, en España también sucede).

Si algo hay que aprender en la vida, es que las decisiones (buenas o malas) que no tome uno sobre sí mismo, terminan tomándolas los demás.

Lo aprendí desde niño, de un maestro practicando un arte marcial, y vale para muchos aspectos de la vida.

Dicho lo anterior, me parece desproporcionado, pero están en otro tipo de sociedad; hasta es probable que el tirador lo rematara para evitar tener que costear los gastos sanitarios del ladrón.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 1:52 PM)

El nigga se ha llevado lo suyo.
Bien muerto esta.Y un negro atracador de mielerda menos.

Sin embargo...el ultimo tiro en la cabeza...mehhhh...es de ejecucion total.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Yo por eso siempre vigilo a los calbos de reojo, nunca sabes cómo te van a salir.


----------



## Marco Porcio (Domingo a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Todos no llevan capa por lo visto.



y suelen ser calvos


----------



## NIKK (Domingo a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Si te parece le va a pegar un tirito en el dedo gordo del pie, gilipollas.


----------



## Pajarotto (Domingo a la(s) 1:56 PM)

El carnal es inimputable. En diez días sale.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (Domingo a la(s) 1:57 PM)

Pero, le ha dado???


----------



## drogasentuano (Domingo a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Entro y veo gente defendiendo al atracador. Después me doy cuenta del país en el que vivo y ya me cuadra todo.


----------



## ingeniata (Domingo a la(s) 1:58 PM)

un oscuro menos eso se llama civilización


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El carnal es inimputable.



Me he reído cabron. Este sería buen abogado.


----------



## Hulagu (Domingo a la(s) 1:59 PM)

Pistoleros-pajilleros burbujos se masturban con el video. 
El problema d elas balas, subnormales, es que continuan viaje y se llaman "balas perdidas". Imaginaros que en un sitio como este dos empiezan a disparar...matan 5 veces más que el atracador.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:00 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este es el tirador:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



Va sin balas el amigo jajajajajjaja, y el ladrón, principiante minimo, la espalda a alguno de los rehenes, casualmente al que iba armado jajajsja.

El que está sentado con el tirador, un poco más, y sigue comiendo como si nada jajajaj


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 2:00 PM)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Pero, le ha dado???



Y tanto que le he dado. Esta criando malvas. Estas trolleando?


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Ese ya no pide ni una cocacola jajajaj


----------



## FOYETE (Domingo a la(s) 2:01 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> En realidad,
> 
> Me temo que estamos aquí haciendo el caldo gordo a otros...
> 
> Apesta a psyop que tira para atrás...



Por basuras como tú va el país así, saco de mierda tironucable.


----------



## Puertas (Domingo a la(s) 2:03 PM)

Le mete nueve balas en el cuerpo. Muy mal, al menos las dos últimas sobran, no hay que desperdiciar munición así como así.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:03 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



En Estados Unidos haria lo que fuese, con tal de no robar ni delinquir, currar donde y como fuese, pero jamás liarla o me entierran.

Veo lógico que haya ido a un nuevo lugar donde para ir, no se necesita pasaporte.

En USA no se andan con hostias, supongo que ya lo sabria el tostao.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 2:03 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Sin comentarios.



Claro, no comentas porque no tienes nada que comentar, porque no tienes argumentos.

Pero bien que comentas y respondes a otros en este hilo, por ejemplo a los reconocidos simpatizantes nazi-fascistas o a los simples matones de salón. Claro, porque con ellos sí tienes algo que decir, porque como sus argumentos son tan pobres como los tuyos, pues todos preferís mantener el faso debate, antes que debatir conmigo o con cualquier otro que os saque de vuestra zona de confort ideologizada.

Pero ahora que lo pienso, tu avatar es el escudo de Prusia, en la época del II REICH. Por tanto, se entienden mejor tus diatribas inanes (entre bomberos no os pisáis la manguera) con otros del mismo palo. Debe ser que tú haces el papel de poli bueno.

Como ESTATÓFILO que eres, imagino que te parece menos despiadado o atroz que mueran millones de personas en una guerra (y de la forma en que lo hacen) que el hecho de que un tipo (más o menos pistolero, como el del vídeo) vacíe un cargador en otro.

Así son los estatófilos (que además lucen con orgullo banderas), pura hipocresía o pura demencia... o simple no uso de sus capacidades intelectuales; lo cual es lógico, dado que su naturaleza estatófila conlleva la delegación de la totalidad de su existencia (incluido y sobre todo, el pensar) en castas de expertos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 2:04 PM)

Ginko dijo:


> Claro que existen los derechos humanos que no son, en origen, más que necesidades que un colectivo reconoce para cada uno de sus individuos y que se compromete moralmente a satisfacer en tanto reconoce que los individuos son la base del colectivo.



No, los derechos humanos no han sido decididos por ningún colectivo, sino por minorías poderhabientes.
Si tu permites que las élites de poder y sus castas de expertos te representen, y decidan por ti, es tu problema.




Ginko dijo:


> Los derechos son herramientas, igual que el estado, igual que las leyes, igual que el dinero, igual que las armas, el problema no son las herramientas sino las personas que las usan.



Todas esas herramientas que mencionas no han sido creadas ni decididas por el PUELBO, sino por minorías poderhabientes.
Si tu permites que las élites de poder y sus castas de expertos te representen, y decidan por ti, es tu problema.


----------



## Gonzalor (Domingo a la(s) 2:05 PM)

Me parece perfecto, le está bien por joder a la gente mientras come.


----------



## alex_alex (Domingo a la(s) 2:05 PM)

Justo acababa de ver el video pero censurado también en Twitter... En el vídeo el tío parece un hombre de unos 40 años, el de la foto parece un anciano de 70....


----------



## Pazuzu te preñe (Domingo a la(s) 2:06 PM)

por favor meted en ignore en masa al gilipollas de @xqyolovalgo

que vea medio foro vacío

taluec


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Domingo a la(s) 2:07 PM)




----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:07 PM)

alex_alex dijo:


> Justo acababa de ver el video pero censurado también en Twitter... En el vídeo el tío parece un hombre de unos 40 años, el de la foto parece un anciano de 70....



Sea cual fuere su edad, es que alli te disprn hasta los muñecos de nieve y los gnomos que tienen en los jardines.

En Eapaña compran pattas bravas en Merca, en Usa, balas jajaj


----------



## perrasno (Domingo a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Era una opción, y la que muchos europeos hubiéramos tomado.
> 
> El problema es que ese contexto cultural y social es otro. También hay que considerar que era probable que el ladrón, ante las facilidades, pudiera ir uno por uno, a increpar a los clientes (algo habitual, en España también sucede).
> 
> ...



Me refería a después de haberlo cosido a tiros


----------



## theelf (Domingo a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Estaria bien se acompañaran los videos con link a noticias del suceso, para enterarse un poco mas de lo sucedido


----------



## ingeniata (Domingo a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Un ejemplo a seguir, como este señor argentino


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 2:09 PM)

theelf dijo:


> Estaria bien se acompañaran los videos con link a noticias del suceso, para enterarse un poco mas de lo sucedido











Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte


Un encapuchado armado con una pistola de plástico entró a una taquería en Houston y robó a todos los comensales. Cuando iba saliendo del local un cliente le disparó a muerte, luego tomó el dinero robado y lo devolvió a los otros clientes.




www.univision.com




Aquí lo tienes, si lees los comentarios se han puesto muchos datos.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Domingo a la(s) 2:10 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Desde el momento en que se abre fuego es él o tú, seguro que en la misma situación le hubieras metido un sólo tiro en la pierna. ¿Verdad?


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:11 PM)

Que tramas moreno


----------



## pandiella (Domingo a la(s) 2:11 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Este caso
> 
> ESTE caso
> 
> ...



date cuenta de lo ideologizado que estás. viendo un video solamente es logico que haya cosas poco claras, que si la pistola es falsa o no, que si ya iba a salir, si hubo ensanyamiento, etc....

siempre escoges rotundamente la opción que va a favor del atracador o en contra del que tu llamas "asesino". ni siquiera aplicas el beneficio de la duda


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Karlb dijo:


> Troleas muy mal, necesitas más práctica.



Mete al tipo ese al ignore. A mi me marea ya


----------



## butricio (Domingo a la(s) 2:13 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Por 5 sucios billetes encañonan a tus hijos en la cara y tu,payaso,lo justificas.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Quien eres?
Soy batman.

Y se fue.


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 2:14 PM)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que tramas moreno



“Vacíale el cargador, eso le confundirá”.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> que película es? Airbag



El mejor personaje de la peli, con diferencia, Pazos jajajajajajajja, Pacitos


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Shy dijo:


>



Enormeeeee


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:16 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo por eso siempre vigilo a los calbos de reojo, nunca sabes cómo te van a salir.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:17 PM)

*Cari, Voy a desayunar,y de paso le vacio mi cargador a un moreno.

vale Kevin,recuerda rematar siempre!*


----------



## Gusman (Domingo a la(s) 2:18 PM)

Ole sus cojones BLANCOS JAJAJAJA.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:20 PM)

Tenia que haberse fumado un piti despues,mientras se acababa el cafe.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Que un nigga entre encañonandote con un arma mientras estás tranquilamente desayunando es eximente para absolutamente todo lo que pueda suceder en esa situación, por parte de las víctimas. Si le disparan, le linchan e incluso si le destripan y se lo comen mientras aún está vivo y después le dan los restos al perro queda plenamente justificado. Y más cuando existen pruebas del acontecimiento. Una vez que traspasas esa línea, amenazar la vida de personas pacíficas, pasas a disposición de tus víctimas, que quedarán automáticamente legitimadas para tomar cuantas acciones consideren oportunas, incluyendo por supuesto terminar con la vida del asaltante. Es que para mí es tan sencillo como esto.



Es que la cuestión no es "para ti". Ni para lo que digan muchos en el momento, que es lo que usaban los nazis para legitimarse. La cuestión es lo que diga la ley previamente aprobada por cauces institucionales correctos (que en USA además son representativos reales). Eso es lo normal en lo que se viene llamando civilización. Yo no sé lo que dicen las leyes al respecto, ya saldrá el caso en adelante.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:23 PM)

Si hay que vaciar el cargador se vacia y punto pelota.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 2:25 PM)

Hulagu dijo:


> Pistoleros-pajilleros burbujos se masturban con el video.
> El problema d elas balas, subnormales, es que continuan viaje y se llaman "balas perdidas". Imaginaros que en un sitio como este dos empiezan a disparar...matan 5 veces más que el atracador.



Siempre venís con el "imaginad que...". En este hilo ya han aparecido unos cuantos. Yo no tengo que imaginar nada cuando tengo los datos que dicen que estás pero que muy equivocado.


----------



## Karma bueno (Domingo a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



"Poco me parece..."


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Ek calvo parece bruce willis cuando dispara y luego parece un puto abuelo cuando esta de pie.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 2:29 PM)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ek calvo parece bruce willis cuando dispara y luego parece un puto abuelo cuando esta de pie.



Alli no te puedes fiar de nadie jejeje


----------



## Tales90 (Domingo a la(s) 2:32 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Ponte en el lugar de los atracados no en el del atracador que es una mierda(ahora mierda en descomposición), estas comiendo un bocata y entra el tio ese te apunta con una pistola y te roba la cartera... bien muerto está, claro caso de legítima defensa.


----------



## Yomismita (Domingo a la(s) 2:35 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Probablemente, pero cabe la posibilidad bastante probable de que la pistola sea de verdad y le pegue un tiro a alguien en el atraco...


----------



## Julc (Domingo a la(s) 2:41 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Robará tu familia de yonkis, piojoso.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Que tramas moreno


----------



## Tons of Fear (Domingo a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Se ha quedado un buen dia.


----------



## Lacerta (Domingo a la(s) 2:46 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba
> 
> Que el tío se iba
> 
> ...



Pues ya no se va, bien por el calvo sacando la basura antes de que huela, el paro en EEUU debe estar en el 4% y el salario medio 50.000 euros, delinquir es una elección no una necesidad


----------



## Lacerta (Domingo a la(s) 2:50 PM)

Hulagu dijo:


> Pistoleros-pajilleros burbujos se masturban con el video.
> El problema d elas balas, subnormales, es que continuan viaje y se llaman "balas perdidas". Imaginaros que en un sitio como este dos empiezan a disparar...matan 5 veces más que el atracador.



Buena imaginación, cuando termines la película avisa


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 2:52 PM)

Yomismita dijo:


> Probablemente, pero cabe la posibilidad bastante probable de que la pistola sea de verdad y le pegue un tiro a alguien en el atraco...




A toro pasado “es un pobre negrito con una pistola de plástico que sólo quería cinco dólares”.

La realidad es que en USA, y más en Texas, “el negrito” lo más probable es que sepa que la gente vaya armada, y si a eso le sumas los ciegos de drogas que siempre les acompañan, “el pobre negrito” es un más que posible asesino en serie que va a acribillar sólo porque alguien estornude…

El calvo lo sabía perfectamente, a ese lumpen se le va la olla con nada.


----------



## ApartapeloS (Domingo a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Menos mal que la cosa no ha pasado a mayores


----------



## yixikh (Domingo a la(s) 3:02 PM)

Murió?


----------



## OxHxKx (Domingo a la(s) 3:05 PM)

El calvo se va a tirar una buena temporada en el cárcel , quizás no vuelva a ver el sol ...

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 3:09 PM)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Menos mal que la cosa no ha pasado a mayores



A asesinado un puto calvo a las N asesino de poca monta. No te jode.


----------



## Silluzollope (Domingo a la(s) 3:12 PM)

OxHxKx dijo:


> El calvo se va a tirar una buena temporada en el cárcel , quizás no vuelva a ver el sol ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



¿En USA y con el atraco grabado? Ni de coña. Si fuera España, si.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Por supuesto... con pistolas de por medio las cosas pueden salirte mal por bien que lo hagas, pero ahi entra en juego el factor "ECHARLE HUEVOS" y valorar que si tienes muchas opcilnes de ganar, pocas de perder y el ganar supone un gran bien no solo para ti sino para mucha gente mas, asumir el puto riesgo porque sabes o supones con bastante criterio que o lo asumes tu o nadie mas podra hacerlo exitosamente.
> 
> Las cosas pueden salir mal hasta cuando tomas una puta curva cerrada en una carretera de montaña... nadie te asegura que tras ella no haya un obstaculo insalvable que te cause un gran problema o incluso la muerte, pero no por ello dejamos todos de transitar por esas carreteras. Hay quien si decide no conducir por donde "hay peligro" pero la mayoria lo asumimos y confiamos en la suerte y en nuestra pericia y experiencia. Pues en estas cosas IGUAL... alguien ha de hacerlo y este señor lo hace porque puede y *da la sensacion de que sabe hacerlo perfectamente.*



sin duda, si te fijas le dispara en una direccion donde las balas si atraviesan al niggah no puede causar daño a otra persona


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 3:15 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> sin duda, si te fijas le dispara en una direccion donde las balas si atraviesan al niggah no puede causar daño a otra persona



A saber en las guerras que habrá estado el calvo ese, sólo con haber sido cocinero del Army ha pegado más tiros en conflictos reales que toda la Legión en los últimos 40 años…


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 3:15 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *La única LIBERTAD real es la que se puede defender mediante violencia defensiva. Pero esto no significa estar deseando que llegue ese escenario para dar rienda suelta al matonismo-vengativo-ojo-por-ojo-linchador que muchos llevan dentro.*



lo de estar deseando o no que llegue el momento no te incumbe. 

cada uno desea lo que quiere.
eso es individual y privado


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 3:16 PM)




----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 3:17 PM)

wwknude dijo:


> Bueno,* eso te parece a ti porque lo ves sentado ante una cámara. *En vivo y movimiento la realidad es otra. *Lo de vaciar el cargador me parece homicidio*, ya no defensa propia.



pues aplicate lo que dices


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:18 PM)

Para los que dicen que ya se iba y tal y tal. No se puede saber si sólo iba a echar un vistazo para cerciorarse que no había testigos y luego podía disparar.
No se puede saber si la pistola era de plástico. A veces, hasta los móviles se confunden con pistolas.
Hay bastantes casos de atracadores que después de robar se lian a tiros con todos. Si os gustan los documentales de asesinos de oxygen los conoceréis


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 3:18 PM)

OxHxKx dijo:


> El calvo se va a tirar una buena temporada en el cárcel , quizás no vuelva a ver el sol ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



Como le toque el típico juez viejo panzudo, le suelta y en el mismo día del juicio le emplaza para una BBQ en su casa, con dianas para que el calvo enseñe a disparar a los nietos de su Señoría…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Domingo a la(s) 3:18 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Noticia;
> 
> tirador:Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte
> Este es el tirador;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



mis dieces. 
no obstante, a ver si se le puede hacer un seguimiento al juicio, porque lo frie a tiros despues de abatirlo. igual por eso un fiscal progre trata de enmarronarlo.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



tu querias que el calvo le mirara lo robado

a ver a ver cuanto llevas ?
si llevas mas de 100 dolares te disparo
si no te dejo ir.


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Para los que dicen que ya se iba y tal y tal. No se puede saber si sólo iba a echar un vistazo para cerciorarse que no había testigos y luego podía disparar.
> No se puede saber si la pistola era de plástico. A veces, hasta los móviles se confunden con pistolas.
> Hay bastantes casos de atracadores que después de robar se lian a tiros con todos. Si os gustan los documentales de asesinos de oxygen los conoceréis



Si los negros ciegos de drogas son imparables desarmados…ni con Taser ni con rodilla encima…como para pensar que no te va a volar la cabeza si exhibe una pipa.


----------



## Hellsing (Domingo a la(s) 3:24 PM)

La bala está bien?


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:25 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> mis dieces.
> no obstante, a ver si se le puede hacer un seguimiento al juicio, porque lo frie a tiros despues de abatirlo. igual por eso un fiscal progre trata de enmarronarlo.



Nah. La policía no ha puesto orden de busca y captura. Le han dicho que se presente en comisaría. Le pegaran una bronca, de cara a la galería, y le darán las gracias
Hasta los medios progres ponen que el asaltante, aunque con pistola de plástico estaba armado. Amenazar con un arma, aunque sea falsa, es un delito muy grave ya que los comensales piensan que es un arma real


Además, en el vidrio, se ve que el atracador apunta a la calva del tipo


----------



## wwknude (Domingo a la(s) 3:27 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues aplicate lo que dices



Jjjj


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 3:28 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nah. La policía no ha puesto orden de busca y captura. Le han dicho que se presente en comisaría. Le pegaran una bronca, de cara a la galería, y le darán las gracias
> Hasta los medios progres ponen que el asaltante, aunque con pistola de plástico estaba armado. Amenazar con un arma, aunque sea falsa, es un delito muy grave ya que los comensales piensan que es un arma real
> 
> 
> Además, en el vidrio, se ve que el atracador apunta a la calva del tipo



Han cortado lo mejor y manipulado el vídeo. El que yo pongo es el verdadero, como se va al calvo matar al pobre ladrón


----------



## lefebre (Domingo a la(s) 3:29 PM)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba. DEP


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Han cortado lo mejor y manipulado el vídeo. El que yo pongo es el verdadero, como se va al calvo matar al pobre ladrón



Da igual como lo mate. Si has sido amenazado con una arma puedes usar la fuerza bruta en cuanto puedas. Da lo mismo que le dispares por la espalda o le vacies el cargador. No hay orden de detención contra el calvo


----------



## Manosnegras (Domingo a la(s) 3:32 PM)

No todos los héroes llevan capa aunque muchos si son calvos


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 3:33 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Da igual como lo mate. Si has sido amenazado con una arma puedes usar la fuerza bruta en cuanto puedas. Da lo mismo que le dispares por la espalda o le vacies el cargador. No hay orden de detención contra el calvo



Entonces porque cortan los disparos? Luego que si no hay racismo y tal. Sois testigos de las barbaries que se cometen.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:36 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Entonces porque cortan los disparos? Luego que si no hay racismo y tal. Sois testigos de las barbaries que se cometen.



Los cortan ppor que ninguna cadena muestra los actos violentos. Igual que pixelan el fiambre.
Todas las cadenas cortan las muertes


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 3:38 PM)

Menos mal que no ha salido nadie herido.


----------



## Bien boa (Domingo a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Yo creo que era un atraco-secuestro, el atracador no acababa de entrar ya los clientes estaban ya bajo la mesa. Estaba dando vueltas nervioso y lo más probable era que no se fuera o si saliese volviese a entrar. Por mi que se joda, no la hagas y no la temas.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Los comentarios en youtube son mayoritarios a favor del calvo


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 3:42 PM)

En el otro video se ve aue el calvo se cabrea cuando descubre que la pistola era de plastico


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 3:42 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Qué eres, langosto, boomer o millennial niño de papá?
> 
> Y por si acaso, ahórrate la historia del hombre hecho a sí mismo....



¿Cuál es tu caso y por qué la edad es importante?


----------



## España está Madurando (Domingo a la(s) 3:42 PM)

Le ha quitado el vicio de robar a plomo


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 3:44 PM)

This is Texas


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Este es otro caso pero sin fiambre.
Como digo, si te amenazan con un arma tienes el derecho de disparar aunque sea a escondidas o por la espalda. Sos inimputable


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Los comentarios en youtube son mayoritarios a favor del calvo



Vivimos en un mundo donde los racistas abultan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nah. La policía no ha puesto orden de busca y captura. Le han dicho que se presente en comisaría. Le pegaran una bronca, de cara a la galería, y le darán las gracias
> Hasta los medios progres ponen que el asaltante, aunque con pistola de plástico estaba armado. Amenazar con un arma, aunque sea falsa, es un delito muy grave ya que los comensales piensan que es un arma real
> 
> 
> Además, en el vidrio, se ve que el atracador apunta a la calva del tipo



en ese caso se ha hecho justicia. 
lo que no acabo de entender es al asaltante.... que no estas en nueva york, templo progre, que estas en un sitio donde el que la hace la paga...


----------



## Camarlengolazo (Domingo a la(s) 3:46 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Se ha llenado el hilo de power rangers
> 
> Keyboard warriors al ataqueeeeeeerrrrrrrr!!!!!!



Que ganas tienes de notoriedad macho.
Dudo que sea x otro motivo.
X que de juez o árbitro tendrías que acabar como el negro,robando.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 3:47 PM)

voy a matarlos a todos ustedes


----------



## djvan (Domingo a la(s) 3:47 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Noticia;
> 
> tirador:Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte
> Este es el tirador;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568




Ese ladrón tenía una actitud nerviosa y errática.. no paraba de encañonar a todo el mundo mientras deambulaba era altamente probable que trerminara llevándose por delante a alguien…

Ese señor es un héroe


----------



## angrymorty (Domingo a la(s) 3:47 PM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El carnal es inimputable. En diez días sale.



S.O.S. INIMPUTABLE


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 3:48 PM)

widowmaker tu vas a morir bajo la tortura de la rueda
y voy a mostrarselo a todos


----------



## djvan (Domingo a la(s) 3:49 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Esta encañonando a la gente sin parar y deambulando erráticamente .

Es un puto asesino, que encañonen a tu madre


----------



## djvan (Domingo a la(s) 3:52 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Se puede salir adelante sin robar, se puede comer sin robar..

Y sobretodo y lo que demuestra que eres escoria y por eso le defiendes por sentirte identificado

Es que se puede robar sin usar pistolas, sin encañonar y sin agredir a nadie


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 3:53 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Tú das por hecho que la pistola "probablemente" sea "falsa", mientras acusas a quien repele la amenaza de "pasarse de psicópatas"

Te aclaro un par de cosas:
Ni tú ni nadie sabe a ciencia cierta si el arma es real o falsa, sólo saben que su vida puede estar en peligro.
Ante esa situación, lo importante es neutralizar la amenaza. Ahorrarte un par de tiros por considerarlos excesivos te puede costar la vida. 



xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



La gente honrada y con un mínimo de moral no roba ni por desesperación, mucho menos amenazando con quitar la vida a los demás. Quizá tú tengas una moral corrupta, de ahí que empatices con un delincuente armado que amenaza la vida a gente inocente para arrebatarles el dinero que han ganado de forma legítima. Pero te equivocas al creer que los demás somos igual de corruptos que tú.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 3:53 PM)

Aquí otro abuelo (80 años) defendiendo lo que es suyo


----------



## Punitivum (Domingo a la(s) 3:58 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho yo en la primera página y ni un misero zanx
> 
> 
> Y yo que estaba acostumbrada a vivir entre lujos y privilegios sólo por tener potorro y eso....









Una mujer chaquetera (valga la redundancia) defendiendo al negrito y queriendo darnos lecciones de empatía...
El moro violador y torturador de la mujer de 60 años de S/C de Tenerife se equivocó de víctima.


----------



## Tercios (Domingo a la(s) 4:00 PM)

DEP siempre atracaba.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (Domingo a la(s) 4:00 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



No soy un puto simio de mierda que va atracando a otros desgraciados. Si tuviese que robar petaría un cajero o robaría en una multinacional.


----------



## Cocorico (Domingo a la(s) 4:04 PM)

El tirador recuperó todo el dinero robado del ladrón y devolvió el dinero a los otros clientes antes de abandonar el local.

La policía de Houston está pidiendo la ayuda del público para identificar al tirador. No se han presentado cargos.

“Los investigadores quieren hablar con el hombre por su papel en el tiroteo”, dijo la policía en un comunicado de prensa.









Houston police looking for customer who shot, killed armed robber at taco restaurant


A customer shot and killed a suspected robber at a Mexican restaurant in Houston late Thursday night, officials said.




www.kwtx.com













Taqueria owner still in shock after customer allegedly shoots, kills robbery suspect in SW Houston


Surveillance video obtained by ABC13 shows the moment several customers drop to the floor, shortly after the robber shouts and waives what appears to be a gun. That's when a customer fires his gun.




abc13.com


----------



## Punitivum (Domingo a la(s) 4:06 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no hombre,
> 
> 
> Que el no follar y la falta de amor lleva a esto....
> ...








El típico ,y ya muy visto truco femenino, de querer avergonzar al hombre cuestionando su masculinidad y vida sexual. Qué cansinas sois. 
Hombres, aprended.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Domingo a la(s) 4:06 PM)

Negroc delincuente y criminal balaseado.

Todo en orden.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Domingo a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Cocorico dijo:


> El tirador recuperó todo el dinero robado del ladrón y devolvió el dinero a los otros clientes antes de abandonar el local.
> 
> La policía de Houston está pidiendo la ayuda del público para identificar al tirador. No se han presentado cargos.
> 
> ...



No todos los héroes llevan capa.


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 4:07 PM)

NXT dijo:


> La gente honrada y con un mínimo de moral no roba ni por desesperación, mucho menos amenazando con quitar la vida a los demás. Quizá tú tengas una moral corrupta, de ahí que empatices con un delincuente armado que amenaza la vida a gente inocente para arrebatarles el dinero que han ganado de forma legítima. Pero te equivocas al creer que los demás somos igual de corruptos que tú.



El tema es aun más complicado. Yo hasta ahora he sido honrado. Pero si por ejemplo imponen por ley la “vacunación” obligatoria y el que no se pinche ni puede trabajar ni comer, puede que me vea empujado a vivir de otra manera, sin ser corrupto. Lo que es obvio es que todos los oficios tienen sus riesgos laborales… del mismo modo que deben ser desempeñados con profesionalidad. Si eres carpintero, el martillo no puede ser de plástico, y si estás en una serrería tienes que vigilar cada tronco…


----------



## Cimoc (Domingo a la(s) 4:09 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Ojalá algún día te toque a ti, o a tus hijos o a algún ser muy querido y al negrata se le escape un tiro de la pistolita y te vuele la cabeza, luego vuelves aquí a dar lecciones de saber estar, pedazo mamarracho/a.


----------



## Plutarko (Domingo a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Karlb dijo:


> Como debe ser.



Depende de las circunstancias, si le hubiera metido tres tiros, supongo que en Texas es totalmente justificable dada la situación. Ahora ir a rematar como hace.... Yo creo que hasta un juez texano y miembro de honor de la NRA pondrá sus objeciones.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Ginko (Domingo a la(s) 4:12 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No, los derechos humanos no han sido decididos por ningún colectivo, sino por minorías poderhabientes.
> Si tu permites que las élites de poder y sus castas de expertos te representen, y decidan por ti, es tu problema.
> 
> 
> ...



Decididos por el pueblo, ahora resulta que eres un fundamentalista democrático.

Las instituciones surgieron histórica y socialmente cómo forma de organización y gestión de grupos humanos que superan ampliamente la tribu, que es el único tipo de colectivo humano donde es posible ponerse de acuerdo en algo sin intermediarios y herramientas simbólicas (valores, principios, ideas y leyes, instituciones y jerarquías).

La idea de derechos que he expuesto se originó en la escuela de Salamanca y solo analiza algo que se estaba dando en el siglo XVI, el problema de gestionar en base a un esquema de valores concreto la conquista.

La mayoría de la gente no está para andar con filigranas éticas ni morales, de hecho tu cruzada no es más que una exposición de cierto conjunto de valores que la gente ha perdido y que le convendría recuperar, que coinciden ampliamente precisamente con los valores de los que analizaron y escribieron en papel el concepto de derechos humanos o sus precursores.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 4:12 PM)

Manosnegras dijo:


> No todos los héroes llevan capa aunque muchos si son calvos



todos los calvos son heroes
de alguna forma.


----------



## Plutarko (Domingo a la(s) 4:12 PM)

Lizzy dijo:


> El sueño de un pistolero es ser algún día víctima de un atraco para poder descerrajarle al caco un cargador





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 4:14 PM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Depende de las circunstancias, si le hubiera metido tres tiros, supongo que en Texas es totalmente justificable dada la situación. Ahora ir a rematar como hace.... Yo creo que hasta un juez texano y miembro de honor de la NRA pondrá sus objeciones.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Hay ensañamiento por parte del tirador, pero siempre puede alegar que se le fue la pinza, que estaba nervioso, el cuerpo hizo un espasmo y quiso asegurarse de que no iba a hacer nada... Mientras no sea un profesional de la seguridad eso es un atenuante.


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 4:15 PM)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> La actuación muy bien y tal, pero creo que con los 3 primeros tiros con los que ha caído al suelo, bastaba, los otros 13 eran por vicio



13 no, 6.
Y si esos 3 primeros no impactan en zonas vitales, o no logran incapacitar al delincuente en el acto, éste se podría girar y matar a algún inocente que no lo merece. Vicio no, se trata de minimizar el riesgo de que eso ocurra al máximo.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 4:19 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



un adversario abatido aun herido de muerte te puede matar si coge el arma


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 4:19 PM)

NXT dijo:


> 13 no, 6.
> Y si esos 3 primeros no impactan en zonas vitales, o no logran incapacitar al delincuente en el acto, éste se podría girar y matar a algún inocente que no lo merece. Vicio no, se trata de minimizar el riesgo de que eso ocurra al máximo.



6 y 3 = 9 más el que tira a traición 10. Te parecerán pocos encima. Algunos sois dementes.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 4:20 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



en ese momento le pides el certificado del arma, el control de calidad de la munición y a ver si esta federado o apuntado a una escuela de tiro para saber si es un habil tirador.


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 4:22 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El tema es aun más complicado. Yo hasta ahora he sido honrado. Pero si por ejemplo imponen por ley la “vacunación” obligatoria y el que no se pinche ni puede trabajar ni comer, puede que me vea empujado a vivir de otra manera, sin ser corrupto.



Si te obligan a pincharte, ¿vas a amenazar la vida de otras personas inocentes y a robarles?



Vientosolar dijo:


> Lo que es obvio es que todos los oficios tienen sus riesgos laborales… del mismo modo que deben ser desempeñados con profesionalidad. Si eres carpintero, el martillo no puede ser de plástico, y si estás en una serrería tienes que vigilar cada tronco…



Riesgos que hay que minimizar en la medida de lo posible. Por eso las herramientas peligrosas las manejan profesionales, las sierras de disco llevan una cubierta y se vacía un cargador ante un criminal armado que apunta su arma hacia gente inocente.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (Domingo a la(s) 4:22 PM)

NXT dijo:


> 13 no, 6.
> Y si esos 3 primeros no impactan en zonas vitales, o no logran incapacitar al delincuente en el acto, éste se podría girar y matar a algún inocente que no lo merece. Vicio no, se trata de minimizar el riesgo de que eso ocurra al máximo.



Le podría haber quitado el arma cuando se ha acercado a él con el pie, y yo no soy ejperto, pero después de unos balazos, no tengo fuerzas para girarme


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 4:24 PM)

NXT dijo:


> Si te obligan a pincharte, ¿vas a amenazar la vida de otras personas inocentes y a robarles?



Si no te dejan trabajar y te impiden todo por la implantación de pases covid, ¿de qué vives? No es una pregunta retórica. Es algo que puede acabar sucediendo, dada la pasividad y el aborregamiento de la mayoría de esas personas “inocentes”, y me gustaría tener una solución pacífica cuando ese momento llegue, que me permita comer a pesar de todo.

En cuanto a lo segundo, lo has entendido al revés. Me refería al criminal. Si vas a asaltar a la gente, ni puedes estar nervioso ni llevar una pistola de plástico, porque acabarás como el del video.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 4:25 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



no se le dispara por lo que lleva, imbecil, se dispara porque apunta con un arma.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 4:26 PM)

Al calvo le a jodido que le jodieran la cena, por eso trem nada balasera.


----------



## Cocorico (Domingo a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Nathan Beetle, de la oficina del Fiscal de distrito del condado de Harris (Texas), explica que, en caso de robo con amenaza o robo agravado, la ley de Texas presume que la "fuerza letal" está justificada. El arma del ladrón resultó ser falsa, pero esto es irrelevante según su código penal.

1:45


----------



## tracrium (Domingo a la(s) 4:28 PM)

Como si roba 20 céntimos. El hecho es que está encañonando a gente indefensa y la vida de los comensales corre peligro. Está justificado el uso de fuerza letal.

Una vez has decidido defenderte no puedes pegarle un par de tiros y ya está. Corres el riesgo de no incapacitarlo y que te pegue un tiro cuando menos lo esperes. Tienes que acabar con la amenaza.

Los policías en USA hacen exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 4:28 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



Para el próximo asalto, te diriges al ladrón que empuña el arma (que será real) y le dices: disculpe, señor atracador, estoy dudando si dispararle o no, ¿me permite contar el dinero que ha robado para llegar a una decisión lo más justa posible? Y el atracador seguro que baja el arma y te deja contar el dinero y si es mucho, que habrá que decidir cuál es la cantidad clave, se dejará disparar.

Tonto del culo.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 4:28 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no se le dispara por lo que lleva, imbecil, se dispara porque apunta con un arma.



El ladrón ya se iba y no presentaba ninguna amenaza. El otro racista espera su momento para soltarle todo el cargador.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> El ladrón ya se iba y no presentaba ninguna amenaza. El otro racista espera su momento para soltarle todo el cargador.



eso no lo sabes
¿racista? le salva la vida a otros negros que hay en el local....racista, racista....yo soy racista, pero no veo motivo para calificar asi al salvador del restaurante.


----------



## angrymorty (Domingo a la(s) 4:30 PM)

El tirador puede alegar que desconocía si el ladrón llevaba o no chaleco antibalas. Quizás hasta fuera el motivo por el que lo remató en la cabeza. Yo odio la muerte, en general. No me gusta la violencia y no me gustan estos juicios rápidos a lo juez Dredd y desconfío de quien no tiene reparos en matar a otro y por la espalda cuando parecía que se iba; pero jamás de los jamases le habría pasado nada al finado si no hubiese elegido delinquir. Todos los días, TODOS puedes elegir qué hacer con tu vida. Puedes pedir ayuda o puedes elegir borrarte si tu desesperanza es así de profunda; lo que una buena persona no querrá hacer jamás es joder a desconocidos que no han tenido nada que ver con sus fracasos.

Con los ladronzuelos me ocurre lo mismo que con los okupas. Si los primeros robaran a oligarcas y otras personas que han conseguido su poder gracias a someter a otros, tendrían mi simpatía así como la tendrían los okupas que ocupasen edificios institucionales y propiedades de fondos de oligarcas; pero claro, resulta que trabajan para que lumpen y remeros sintamos aún más miedo y estrés.

Que descanse en paz, por fin lo hará. Su vida terminó pistola de juguete en mano y el cuerpo hecho un colador, no creo que nadie elija una vida con final tan esperpéntico.


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 4:31 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> 6 y 3 = 9 más el que tira a traición 10. Te parecerán pocos encima. Algunos sois dementes.



Vuelve a contar los tiros en el vídeo que tú mismo has enlazado.

Pocos me parecerían si el agresor pudiera girarse y encañonar a alguien. Como no ha sucedido tal cosa, me parecen suficientes.

Para demente aquel que empatiza con criminales. Yo empatizo con la gente inocente que sufre a los primeros.




BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> Le podría haber quitado el arma cuando se ha acercado a él con el pie, y yo no soy ejperto, pero después de unos balazos, no tengo fuerzas para girarme



Ni eres experto ni has recibido un balazo en tu vida, hulio.

En cualquier caso, tu experiencia, fortaleza física, tolerancia al dolor o blindaje corporal no tiene porqué ser el de un delincuente armado cualquiera. Para unos, un tiro puede ser más que suficiente. Para otros, 4 o 6 puede no serlo. Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta, incluyendo la zona de los impactos, además de las otras variables anteriormente mencionadas.

Como es difícil juzgar ese tipo de cosas al momento y con fiabilidad, siempre es mejor pasarse que quedarse corto. Las consecuencias de lo segundo pueden ser mucho peores.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 4:32 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> El calvo tiene pinta de no ser la primera vez que la usa, con que sangre fría actúa.



increible, aqui ya estas culpabilizando a la victima que se defiende...en serio, tu y la puta replicante, cuidad la neurona que os queda.
y quitate ese aguila, que la deshonras.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Domingo a la(s) 4:36 PM)

black lives matter


JODER QUE NO

QUE SE JODAN


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (Domingo a la(s) 4:39 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que es desproporcionado , en total llevaría 100 dólares robados.



Por robar eso en otros tiempos te ahorcaban directamente.



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No todos los héroes llevan capa.



Y algunos llevan calba.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (Domingo a la(s) 4:40 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si no te dejan trabajar y te impiden todo por la implantación de pases covid, ¿de qué vives? No es una pregunta retórica. Es algo que puede acabar sucediendo, dada la pasividad y el aborregamiento de la mayoría de esas personas “inocentes”, y me gustaría tener una solución pacífica cuando ese momento llegue, que me permita comer a pesar de todo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo segundo, lo has entendido al revés. Me refería al criminal. Si vas a asaltar a la gente, ni puedes estar nervioso ni llevar una pistola de plástico, porque acabarás como el del video.



Se gana mucho más dinero reventando cajeros automáticos en el gta5, y hay poco riesgo si tienes a un colega vigilando las calles por si hay pitufos cerca. O te puedes poner a vender droja en la puerta de la discoteca más cercana.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 4:40 PM)

NXT dijo:


> Vuelve a contar los tiros en el vídeo que tú mismo has enlazado.
> 
> Pocos me parecerían si el agresor pudiera girarse y encañonar a alguien. Como no ha sucedido tal cosa, me parecen suficientes.
> 
> ...



nadie en este mundo es inocente


----------



## 시켈 ! (Domingo a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Uy, un blanco pegándole un montòn de tiros a un negro(se pasa un poco). Ya tenemos otro BLM.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 4:42 PM)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Se gana mucho más dinero reventando cajeros automáticos en el gta5, y hay poco riesgo si tienes a un colega vigilando las calles por si hay pitufos cerca. O te puedes poner a vender droja en la puerta de la discoteca más cercana.



Reventar cajeros? Si tan fácil es porque no lo hace la gente?
Algunos vivís en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si no te dejan trabajar y te impiden todo por la implantación de pases covid, ¿de qué vives? No es una pregunta retórica. Es algo que puede acabar sucediendo, dada la pasividad y el aborregamiento de la mayoría de esas personas “inocentes”, y me gustaría tener una solución pacífica cuando ese momento llegue, que me permita comer a pesar de todo.



Hay mil alternativas a amenazar la vida a otras personas y robarles. Probablemente las descubrirías de llegar a esa situación límite que describes en vez de acabar como el gilipollas del vídeo.



Vientosolar dijo:


> En cuanto a lo segundo, lo has entendido al revés. Me refería al criminal. Si vas a asaltar a la gente, ni puedes estar nervioso ni llevar una pistola de plástico, porque acabarás como el del video.



Es que yo no considero asaltar a la gente un oficio honrado comparable a otros que mencionas, como el de ser carpintero. En cualquier caso, ni unos nervios de acero ni un arma real te garantizan el no acabar de la misma manera (al menos en EEUU).


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 4:44 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Uy, un blanco pegándole un montòn de tiros a un negro(se pasa un poco). Ya tenemos otro BLM.



Estas justificando que el hecho de ser negro pueda terminar como un colador?
Es desproporcionado de todas maneras.


----------



## Strokeholm (Domingo a la(s) 4:45 PM)

Es muy proporcionado, y alguno de los que comentan aqui tambien se lo merecerian.


----------



## Furymundo (Domingo a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> El ladrón ya se iba y no presentaba ninguna amenaza. El otro racista espera su momento para soltarle todo el cargador.



racista ?


----------



## NXT (Domingo a la(s) 4:46 PM)

matarhumanosesbueno dijo:


> nadie en este mundo es inocente



Si quieres podemos relativizarlo. Cambiamos "inocentes" por "más inocentes, que no han matado, robado ni amenazado de muerte a nadie", pero da exactamente igual.


----------



## CANCERVERO (Domingo a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Noticia;
> 
> tirador:Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte
> Este es el tirador;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320568



Limpieza, ante todo. No veo sesos desparramados por la pared ni en las pantallas de los tragaperras. ¿Cuando podremos hacerlo en España?


----------



## CANCERVERO (Domingo a la(s) 4:48 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Los precios de la municion merecen la pena.


----------



## angrymorty (Domingo a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Ginko dijo:


> Decididos por el pueblo, ahora resulta que eres un fundamentalista democrático.
> 
> Las instituciones surgieron histórica y socialmente cómo forma de organización y gestión de grupos humanos que superan ampliamente la tribu, que es el único tipo de colectivo humano donde es posible ponerse de acuerdo en algo sin intermediarios y herramientas simbólicas (valores, principios, ideas y leyes, instituciones y jerarquías).
> 
> ...



Disculpen que me entrometa, pero no sería muy osado decirnos a nosotros mismos, allá por el 2050, que el diseño de la Agenda 2030 y su ejecución fueron el resultado de la conjunción de las voluntades de los ciudadanos europeos? ¿No sería más justo y preciso decir que todas las políticas en cualquier materia fueron, en definitiva, el resultado de la actividad de ciertas élites poderhabientes (como las llama @Alex Cosma ) que legitimadas por nosotros, en tanto en cuanto las reconocemos mediante nuestros votos como representantes nuestras, tomaron esta voluntad (voto) como la aceptación expresa y valedera de todos sus actos? ¿Por qué estamos en guerra si no? ¿Por qué participamos en la guerra de Iraq? 

En la época a la que te refieres, simplemente, un grupo de poderhabientes no precisaba legitimizar su poder sino por la voluntad de Dios, por ejemplo. Y si este gestor designaba a tal o cual escuela dignas de decidir acerca de la dignidad sus súbditos o simplemente consideraba a tal escuela digna de ser estudiada y reconocida, así ocurría. Y ese fue el caso. La cuestión, que es lo que señala Alex Cosma, y con la cual estoy de acuerdo, es que la decisión acerca de qué queremos, qué somos y cuál es nuestra fracción de poder no es algo que nos concierna a nosotros, remeros, ni como colectivo ni como individuos, sino a lo que una casta de poderhabientes o designados por estos (ya sean eruditos, políticos, jueces, sindicalistas, etc.) han decidido en función, por lo general, de un cálculo económico-social. Esto tampoco es muy diferente del discurso de Marx acerca de la lucha de clases. Pero joder, para una cosa que dice que es del todo cierta, tampoco habría que desecharla solo por ser de él.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Domingo a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Estas justificando que el hecho de ser negro pueda terminar como un colador?
> Es desproporcionado de todas maneras.




¿En qué parte de mi post justifico que lo deje como un colador?

Estoy diciendo que por ser un blanco matando a un negro darán la murga con el BLM, cosa que no hacen cuando es al revés.


----------



## piobaroja (Domingo a la(s) 4:50 PM)

el hombre hizo lo correcto, descargarle el cargador, asi en el juicio se le enajena y santas pascuas
en cuanto al marrónido, un trozo de mierda parásito menos en este jodido mundo.
putos negratas siempre son los mismos los que cometen los actos así


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (Domingo a la(s) 4:53 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Reventar cajeros? Si tan fácil es porque no lo hace la gente?
> Algunos vivís en los mundos de yupi.



¿Qué por qué no lo hace la gente? Pues por el qué dirán y qué haré si me pillan. O porque son borregos como tú que dan por supuesto que es algo inalcanzable. Pero complicado no es, no diré como se hace porque la guardia civil frecuenta mucho el foro, pero hay mil maneras, y no hace falta tener un título en química precisamente. En youtube hay mil vídeos de cámaras de seguridad en las que se ve el proceso, y en algún que otro vídeo los periodistas han revelado qué gas utilizan para petar los cajeros. Pero hay muchos más robos en cajeros de los que te imaginas, no suelen ponerlo en las noticias para que la gente no se haga ideas.


----------



## Busher (Domingo a la(s) 4:53 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> 6 y 3 = 9 más el que tira a traición 10. Te parecerán pocos encima. Algunos sois dementes.



Yo no le hubiese disparado tantas veces... con 4 o 5 me hubiese parado, mas que nada por que igual despues entra otro mas a por su racion de plomo, por no dejarle con las ganas.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 4:58 PM)

NXT dijo:


> Si quieres podemos relativizarlo. Cambiamos "inocentes" por "más inocentes, que no han matado, robado ni amenazado de muerte a nadie", pero da exactamente igual.



para mi asesinar gente no esta mal al contrario es algo muy bueno


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Ginko dijo:


> Decididos por el pueblo, ahora resulta que eres un fundamentalista democrático.
> 
> Las instituciones surgieron histórica y socialmente cómo forma de organización y gestión de grupos humanos que superan ampliamente la tribu, que es el único tipo de colectivo humano donde es posible ponerse de acuerdo en algo sin intermediarios y herramientas simbólicas (valores, principios, ideas y leyes, instituciones y jerarquías).
> 
> ...








LOS "DERECHOS" NO EXISTEN


Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos” ... Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de...




www.burbuja.info





Extracto:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un resumen escueto sobre el concepto “derecho” en sus diferentes versiones sería el siguiente:

“*Derecho divino*”, que emana de dios (dioses), y del cual sólo disfrutan los elegidos (reyes, emperadores, etc.)


“*Derecho natura*l” (iusnaturalismo teológico) también de origen divino, pero en este caso, teóricamente, todos los humanos disfrutan de él por ser todos hijos de dios. Este derecho, en la práctica, no funciona igual para todos, como bien sabemos, ya que el poder constituido siempre disfrutó de derechos diferentes y superiores a los del pueblo llano. Este es, por ejemplo, el derecho de las monarquías "españolas".


“*Derecho natural*” pero ya despojado de carácter y/o emanación divinos, es decir, de origen puramente racional (iusnaturalismo racionalista), es decir, "*la razón" (que vista así sería también superior a lo humano e invariable) *nos dice que todos los humanos somos iguales y que, por tanto, tenemos todos los mismos derechos. Este "derecho" es el de la ilustración (y luego de las revoluciones liberales, ya con el derecho positivo empezando a funcionar).


“*Derecho positivo*”, que es, por ahora, último paso que se ha dado en la evolución del concepto “derecho”. Este es el derecho escrito, y hecho LEY; es el derecho del ESTADO, y éste puede suspender o eliminar esos “derechos” según “Razón de Estado”.
En realidad, el “derecho natural" y la "ley natural"[1] no son lo mismo, porque la segunda tiene más que ver precisamente con el *deber* que con el “derecho”; tiene que ver con la causa y la consecuencia, con lo correcto y lo incorrecto (*debo*_ hacer X si no quiero -o quiero- que suceda Y_). No existen los “derechos” en ese escenario de “ley natural”.

[1] Sólo admito el concepto “Ley Natural” en tanto relación genérica causa-efecto, no como lo interpreta la supuesta disidencia actual (OPPT, REML, etc.) que se basa en una “Ley Natural” que también sería de emanación divina, que deviene derecho (igual que el iusnaturalismo teológico).

Los 4 “derechos” expuestos comparten formas tautológicas, es decir, *los derechos existen porque existen*, y casualmente siempre son una imposición que le llega desde arriba al pueblo llano, siendo ese “arriba” *dios, "la razón” o el ESTADO*. Siempre hay entes suprahumanos y/o humanos expertos que dicen a todos los humanos lo que son y lo que no son. Es más, los "derechos" son impuestos a la fuerza al PUEBLO, aunque éste no los quiera.

Pero, en el caso de pretender seguir aceptando la existencia del concepto “derecho”, el más lógico, desde cualquier punto de vista, creyente o ateo, debería ser, como digo, el *derecho consuetudinario* (asambleario) que todos olvidan; y lo olvidan porque es el único que no proviene de ningún poder sobrehumano o por encima de los humanos; este “derecho” no le es dado o impuesto al pueblo, sino que es de creación popular, por tanto, horizontal. Además, este derecho consuetudinario es cohonestable con los creyentes porque respeta el “libre albedrío” que dios otorgó al ser humano; y es compatible con la “razón” de los ateos, porque sería la razón colectiva emanada de la asamblea.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los "derechos humanos" son la mejor (peor) herramienta de dominación jamás creada. Por el fondo, y sobre todo por la forma (no los han decidido las diferentes comunidades de humanos, sino minorías poderhabientes o expertos auotoelegidos para tal función).


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Domingo a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Los ladrones en EEUU nunca piensan que sus víctimas puedan ir armadas. Son retrasados. Encima podría ser un policía fuera de servicio, que muchas veces se ven obligados a vaciar el cargador en su tiempo libre porque hay atracadores por un tubo.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (Domingo a la(s) 5:01 PM)

A nuestros ojos es totalmente desproporcionado. Pero solo el tío que ha vaciado el cargador sabrá qué ha visto y vivido a lo largo de su vida en USA.

Un poco como el vídeo aquel del japo de la tienda de California que cosía a puñaladas al atracador. Y resulta que le habían atracado no sé cuántas veces.


----------



## Cocorico (Domingo a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Shooting Scene Original Soundtrack


----------



## Pio Pio (Domingo a la(s) 5:04 PM)

La culpa de esa situación no es del negro ni del calvo es del mercado laboral.
Ese negro quería producir y no encontraba trabajo, como tantos menas y delincuentes que irían gustosos a matarse durante 8 horas en una fábrica, para ganar en un mes lo que pueden ganar en unos minutos jodiendo al prójimo.
Bien muerto esta el nigga.


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Cocorico dijo:


> Shooting Scene Original Soundtrack



Que bueno, iba a preguntar por la canción.


----------



## >zen< (Domingo a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 5:09 PM)

Cocorico dijo:


> Nathan Beetle, de la oficina del Fiscal del distrito del condado de Harris (Texas), explica que, en caso de robo con amenaza o robo agravado, la ley de Texas presume que la "fuerza letal" está justificada. El arma del ladrón resultó ser falsa, pero esto es irrelevante según su código penal.
> 
> 1:45



Claro que es irrelevante que sea flasa. Tu la percibes como real. Si se hubiesen dado cuenta que era falsa se hubieran levantado y le hubieran dado de hostias. Al ser detenido se le acusaría de atraco a mano armada. Da lo mismo que se un arma falsa por que la estas usando como si fuera real para intimidar.
Cuando se da cuenta que es un arma falsa la estampa de la rabia que le da por que podían haberle retenido sin problemas. Demuestra que pensaba que era real


----------



## >zen< (Domingo a la(s) 5:09 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que el tío se iba
> 
> Que el tío se iba
> 
> ...



Aquí también se marcha


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 5:10 PM)

Texas... ese bello estado donde un delincuente con pistola al final no asusta a nadie...


----------



## mxmanu (Domingo a la(s) 5:10 PM)

Grande joder el calvo, mas como ese y se acaban los atracos y la gentuza en 4 dias.

Mis 10


----------



## Tufo a Pies (Domingo a la(s) 5:11 PM)

Impresionante tio, ¿el calvo va a ir a la cárcel?


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 5:14 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La expresión más conocida de la ley del talión es "ojo por ojo, diente por diente" que aparece en el Viejo Testamento. Históricamente, *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> Imagínate un poblado en donde una simple infidelidad descubierta por un marido celoso provoca que mate al amante. Resulta que ese hombre asesinado tenía hermanos y familiares que quieren vengar su muerte y matan al asesino . Luego ellos se convierten en asesinos y son ajusticiados por el populacho y lo que era un poblado tranquilo acaba en batalla campal y todos muertos.
> 
> ...



En el sistema de autoorganización y autogobierno que propongo, lo legal y lo ilegal lo decide la ASAMBLEA. No es tan difícil de entender.

Eso no significa que YO, concretamente YO, no tenga una ética o moral concretos. Significa que si quiero vivir en comunidad, debo aceptar que probablemente tenga que ceder en algunas de mis certezas y/o asuntos teóricamente innegociables por mi.

Si resulta que la mayoría de la gente que me rodea (y que quiere formar parte de la asamblea) son pacifistas y deciden que jamás bajo ningún concepto se puede usar la violencia, ni siquiera de forma defensiva, pues tengo dos opciones:

1- Acepto que estoy en minoría.
2- Me voy a otro lugar (pero a ese otro lugar al que vaya, quizá tampoco me guste; y me voy; y luego voy a otro, y luego a otro sitio, y así hasta que mi NARCISISMO-ENGREIMIENTO-SOBERBIA-ARROGANCIA haga que me quede solo, aislado de todo el mundo, lo cual no es ni malo ni bueno en sí mismo, pero... pero quizá ni siquiera haya ningún lugar en todo territorio en el que yo pueda vivir aislado para no tener que ceder nunca nada ni ante nadie.

*APLICACIONES PRÁCTICAS EN LA ASAMBLEA*


----------



## dragon33 (Domingo a la(s) 5:16 PM)

Quiero las leyes de Texas aquí.


----------



## Th89 (Domingo a la(s) 5:18 PM)

Qué gustazo. Aquí te sale más a cuenta que te viole analmente que pegarle dos tiros.


----------



## Murray's (Domingo a la(s) 5:24 PM)

Desde luego hay que ser subnormal
Naces en un pais con un 3% de desempleo, basicamente no curras porque no quieres
Y te dedicas a robar?

Además de subnormal, inutil y ahora muerto


----------



## yimi (Domingo a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Y después se fue a casa en su coche eléctrico último modelo.


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Murray's dijo:


> Y te dedicas a robar?




Te mejoro la frase:

Y te dedicas a robar *EN TEXAS*?


----------



## Murray's (Domingo a la(s) 5:30 PM)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los ladrones en EEUU nunca piensan que sus víctimas puedan ir armadas. Son retrasados. Encima podría ser un policía fuera de servicio, que muchas veces se ven obligados a vaciar el cargador en su tiempo libre porque hay atracadores por un tubo.




Es que es eso,

Entiendo que puedas robar por necesidad en sudamerica o Africa o incluso en España, pero en EEUU? Hay que estar directamente mal de la cabeza, probablemente un enfermo mental o yonki...porque yo que he estado por los USA, hasta he visto gente currando con las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima y gente de 80 años currando, osea muy muy mal tienes que estar para no tener un trabajo en los USA.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Domingo a la(s) 5:30 PM)

En esa cafetería, ahora además de batido de chocolate tienen abatido de sangre.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Domingo a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No es muy buena idea lo de robar allí, sabiendo que cualquier loco puede ir armado.



Lo que está claro es que en Estados Unidos hay que tener los huevos cuadrados para intentar robar en cualquier lado.
La policía es el menor de sus problemas.

Todavía recuerdo un capítulo de mil maneras de morir de un delincuente que intentó robar en una tienda en la que estaban el dueño y 4 clientes, y todos llevaban armas y lo cosieron a balazos.

Hay casos muy heavys, hasta de gente que sale con escopeta en mano al porche de su casa a disparar a alguien que se acercó un poco más de la cuenta a su propiedad y luego alega "que querían robarle".
Muy complejo el comportamiento de los estadounidenses, en cualquier caso hay mucha gente de gatillo fácil.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (Domingo a la(s) 5:32 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Ladra, chihuahua rabioso



Entiendo tu postura pero en USA sobra trabajo y los negros tienen cupones de comida. 
El cargador estaba bien vaciado.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (Domingo a la(s) 5:33 PM)

A ver, una cosa es pegarle unos tiros ... lo remata en la cabeza?

Te meten esa escena en una peli de Charles Bronson y parece hasta exagerado.


----------



## Murray's (Domingo a la(s) 5:35 PM)

El nigger no negreará más


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 5:36 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Con tres tiros por la espalda son suficientes y cuando le quita el arma aún le mete el tiro de gracia. *Es desproporcionado* y no me vengáis con milongas.




En Texas le dicen "_No jodas conmigo_" y *está en la bandera:*









Bandera de Gadsden - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, una cosa es pegarle unos tiros ... lo remata en la cabeza?
> 
> Te meten esa escena en una peli de Charles Bronson y parece hasta exagerado.



Así es, aquí los simios lo ven incluso bien.


----------



## Paisdemierda (Domingo a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Saquedao a gusto, el moreno habrá aprovechado para dejar el crack no?


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Domingo a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los ladrones en EEUU nunca piensan que sus víctimas puedan ir armadas. Son retrasados. Encima podría ser un policía fuera de servicio, que muchas veces se ven obligados a vaciar el cargador en su tiempo libre porque hay atracadores por un tubo.



Eso es lo gordo  , hay más gente con pistola allí que gente que no la tenga, hasta lo tenderos tienen escopetas allí y vuelan media tienda rapidito para reventar al atracador.
Debe ser cosa de la matrix que los ladrones allí no se pienses esas cosas al actuar, desde luego ir a atracar a una gasolinera o tienda en Estados Unidos de forma solitaria es comprar todas las papeletas para no salir de una pieza.


----------



## luenma06 (Domingo a la(s) 5:39 PM)

Estados Unidos mucho más violento que Europa.

www.geografiapolitica.com


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (Domingo a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Así es, aquí los simios lo ven incluso bien.



Una vez lo ha freído a tiros y le puede apartar la pistola ... pero bueno, es Texas.

Hay que tener en cuenta que de las 50 ciudades con más asesinatos del mundo, todas son americanas menos un par. Por cierto, eso del vídeo no se considera asesinato.

Digo América en General descontando Canadá.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 5:43 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> En el sistema de autoorganización y autogobierno que propongo, lo legal y lo ilegal lo decide la ASAMBLEA. No es tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Eso no significa que YO, concretamente YO, no tenga una ética o moral concretos. Significa que si quiero vivir en comunidad, debo aceptar que probablemente tenga que ceder en algunas de mis certezas y/o asuntos teóricamente innegociables por mi.
> 
> ...



plantea eso de las asambleas en el pais del 80% de doblepinchados....al final la asamblea no sera más que un loro repitiendo las consignas de arriba


----------



## friki (Domingo a la(s) 5:44 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Noticia;
> 
> tirador:Roba con pistola de plástico a clientes y empleados de taquería en Texas y termina baleado a muerte
> Este es el tirador;
> ...



BRUTAL.

1. Debería estar prohibido por ley que los inmigrantes pusieran su puta música en los países que los acogen. Aquí en todos los Carrefoures tienen puto reguetón a toda hostia los panchitos. O se integran o LARGO.

2. Ahora estás vivo ahora estás muerto, ni se enteró. Merecido totalmente, eso es justicia y no nuestro sistema comunista de protección del criminal y la persecución del honrado.

3. Todas las mujeres escondidas, el que se juega la vida por todos sin que realmente le fuera mucho en el asunto fue un HOMBRE, que se había molestado en tener un arma , aprender a disparar y gastarse el dinero en todo ello para defenderse del rojerío criminal y defender a la puta de su mujer si tuviere.

4. La panchitada es asquerosa, mucho peor que los moros, muchísimo más criminal y peligrosa. Pero VOX dice que son nuestros hermanos y que hay que darles el pasapore de inmediato y el PP está permitiendo que entren por millones y compren todo Madrid, que ya es la capital de Panchoamérica.


----------



## Porestar (Domingo a la(s) 5:44 PM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Depende de las circunstancias, si le hubiera metido tres tiros, supongo que en Texas es totalmente justificable dada la situación. Ahora ir a rematar como hace.... Yo creo que hasta un juez texano y miembro de honor de la NRA pondrá sus objeciones.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Habría quedado mejor si hubiera llevado revólver.


----------



## yimi (Domingo a la(s) 5:44 PM)

Nico dijo:


> En Texas le dicen "_No jodas conmigo_" y *está en la bandera:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Domingo a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Atracar asi un bar en Texas debe de ser bastante estupido


----------



## friki (Domingo a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



¿Desgraciado? Menudo hijo de puta eres puto comunista hijo de la gran puta. Qué pena que no te vaciara el cargador a ti escoria roja.


----------



## Ginko (Domingo a la(s) 5:48 PM)

angrymorty dijo:


> Disculpen que me entrometa, pero no sería muy osado decirnos a nosotros mismos, allá por el 2050, que el diseño de la Agenda 2030 y su ejecución fueron el resultado de la conjunción de las voluntades de los ciudadanos europeos? ¿No sería más justo y preciso decir que todas las políticas en cualquier materia fueron, en definitiva, el resultado de la actividad de ciertas élites poderhabientes (como las llama @Alex Cosma ) que legitimadas por nosotros, en tanto en cuanto las reconocemos mediante nuestros votos como representantes nuestras, tomaron esta voluntad (voto) como la aceptación expresa y valedera de todos sus actos? ¿Por qué estamos en guerra si no? ¿Por qué participamos en la guerra de Iraq?
> 
> En la época a la que te refieres, simplemente, un grupo de poderhabientes no precisaba legitimizar su poder sino por la voluntad de Dios, por ejemplo. Y si este gestor designaba a tal o cual escuela dignas de decidir acerca de la dignidad sus súbditos o simplemente consideraba a tal escuela digna de ser estudiada y reconocida, así ocurría. Y ese fue el caso. La cuestión, que es lo que señala Alex Cosma, y con la cual estoy de acuerdo, es que la decisión acerca de qué queremos, qué somos y cuál es nuestra fracción de poder no es algo que nos concierna a nosotros, remeros, ni como colectivo ni como individuos, sino a lo que una casta de poderhabientes o designados por estos (ya sean eruditos, políticos, jueces, sindicalistas, etc.) han decidido en función, por lo general, de un cálculo económico-social. Esto tampoco es muy diferente del discurso de Marx acerca de la lucha de clases. Pero joder, para una cosa que dice que es del todo cierta, tampoco habría que desecharla solo por ser de él.



Yo lo que digo es que esa élites poderhabientes, que existen y coincido totalmente con Alex que están haciendo lo que hacen, jodernos, tratarnos como esclavos y decidir por nosotros, se han apropiado de unas herramientas sociales que surgieron espontáneamente en un proceso histórico y cultural a medida que los grupos humanos se hicieron más grandes y complejos y fueron cambiando las formas de producción y las posibilidades tecnológicas.

No son creación de esas élites, ha habido élites más justas en el pasado, ni necesariamente corrompen a los que las dirigen.

El problema esencial al final es el que han señalado todas las religiones y doctrinas o enseñanzas espirituales y a este mismo problema señala Alex cuando habla de que el pueblo debemos ser responsables de nuestras vidas y no delegar dicha responsabilidad a supuestos expertos y autoridades.

Si el surgimiento espontáneo y en principio neutro de las civilizaciones implica un peligro inevitable o no, de domesticación del ser humano que implica esa delegación de responsabilidad que nos deja en manos se megalomaniacos psicópatas que tienden a hacerse con las riendas de las instituciones estatales, es algo debatible, los taoístas llevan milenios afirmando algo así y que deben tomarse medidas para controlar el crecimiento del estado, por ejemplo.

Pero el estado en si mismo no es más que una herramienta, no un eximente de la maldad de las actuales élites.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> plantea eso de las asambleas en el pais del 80% de doblepinchados....al final la asamblea no sera más que un loro repitiendo las consignas de arriba



La verdad, la libertad, la razón, etc. sólo tienen valor si no son IMPUESTAS A LA FUERZA.

Si pretendes imponer la VERDAD, te conviertes en lo que ya sabes o deberías saber (en este foro se suele usar la expresión "ministerio de la verdad" para hablar del gobierno socialista).


----------



## Thundercat (Domingo a la(s) 5:51 PM)

El primer loco ahi es el atracador, aqui en España le saldría bien la jugada pero allí no


----------



## Felson (Domingo a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Este vídeo, lo que podría demostrar a muchos ladrones, es que deben disparar a los clientes antes de coger el dinero. Vamos a más a más. Quizá, lo mejor, sería que dejáramos de permitir que nos roben con leyes y multas y que nadie necesite entrar a un puto whopper a robar unos euros, o dólares, que nos roban a millones otros desde sus sillones. Si en vez de apuntar una pistola contra los que menos pueden ofrecer o tener, la apuntáramos contra los que nos quitan o tienen millones... tal vez, digo, tal vez, quizá, el ladrón sacaría más, el mirón -ciudadano- sacaría más, la buena persona sacaría más. Si el atracado se llamara Montoro, por poner un apellido español al azar, sacarías más que intentándolo quitar al que es tan miserable como tú. Cuánta fuerza dispersa, cuando pudiera estar centrada a malos de verdad y para sacar más.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La verdad, la libertad, la razón, etc. sólo tienen valor si no son IMPUESTAS A LA FUERZA.
> 
> Si pretendes imponer la VERDAD, te conviertes en lo que ya sabes o deberías saber (en este foro se suele usar la expresión "ministerio de la verdad" para hablar del gobierno socialista).



¿y sino machetazos por doquier y apuñalamientos cada 5 minutos?¿travelos violando niños?...por llenar el continente de salvajes, eso si..que no trate de imponer LO CORRECTO.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (Domingo a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Le sentó mal el café con plomo ...


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 5:54 PM)

luenma06 dijo:


> Estados Unidos mucho más violento que Europa.
> 
> www.geografiapolitica.com



Pon Méjico. Allí las leyes de tenencia, porte y uso son tanto o más restrictivas que en Europa.


----------



## Frysby (Domingo a la(s) 5:54 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Vete a un banco a robar no a cuatro desgraciados que están comiendo unos tacos que seguro que no tienen mucha pasta


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Ginko dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que esa élites poderhabientes, que existen y coincido totalmente con Alex que están haciendo lo que hacen, jodernos, tratarnos como esclavos y decidir por nosotros, se han apropiado de unas herramientas sociales que surgieron espontáneamente en un proceso histórico y cultural a medida que los grupos humanos se hicieron más grandes y complejos y fueron cambiando las formas de producción y las posibilidades tecnológicas.
> 
> No son creación de esas élites, ha habido élites más justas en el pasado, ni necesariamente corrompen a los que las dirigen.
> 
> ...



Las personas que llegan al PODER mueren, pero las estructuras se quedan. Por tanto, es iluso e infantil creer que una institución como el ESTADO, que tiene 5.000 años, o el Estado Moderno que tiene 200 años, va a ser igual que en sus inicios, suponiendo, lo cual es mucho suponer, que los inicios fueran bienintencionados.

El PODER corrompe, y a medida que pase el tiempo corrompe más, y cuando alguien llega al PODER en en estructura que se ha ido corrompiendo durante siglos, esa persona no puede no corromperse.

Digresión:

La limitada condición humana y la *LÓGICA DEL PODER* impiden la ética y los valores absolutos y eternos. Quizá al principio, y sólo si hay buena intención (¿la hay?), pero después el poder corrompe y no puede no corromper.

Eso hablando de personas concretas en el poder durante un tiempo concreto. Pero...

Pero las personas pasan y la institución continúa viva en el tiempo. Es por tanto la institución la que se corrompe. De tal forma que los que llegan a ella, repito, por muy buena intención que tengan, deben adaptarse a ella, y a su corrupción intrínseca. Y el que no se adapta, no es válido.

Hay que tener en cuenta, además, que el sistema actual no es de un solo PODER, sino de varias facciones de poder que luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder (teniendo todas ellas en común que su enemigo común es el PUEBLO). Es decir, que aunque por un casual, cierta élite quisiera dejar de ser corrupta y totalitaria, el resto de élites no se lo permitiría, o lucharían contra ella, y sería derrotada.

Expliquemos un poco la* LÓGICA DEL PODER*:

La gente que llega al PODER (poder político, económico, militar, etc.) no llegan porque les obliguen, sino porque quieren llegar al PODER. Esto es de cajón, pero quizá a muchos les sea imposible entenderlo.

Una vez que llegas al PODER, ¿qué haces? Pues haces lo que tienes que hacer. ¿Por qué llegar al PODER y luego no hacer lo que tienes que hacer? Sería absurdo, ¿verdad?

El que tiene el PODER, como además ha llegado hasta ahí porque HA QUERIDO, hace, POR FIN, lo que estaba deseando, que es EJERCER el PODER... y además de ejercerlo trata de perpetuarlo y perpetuarse en él.

Si en vuestro carácter, en vuestra genética, estuviera el deseo de alcanzar poder sobre los demás, y llegarais al alcanzar dicho poder, haríais lo mismo que los que ahora tienen el PODER, ya sean políticos, altos funcionarios, grandes empresarios, etc. Y no sólo vosotros, yo también, y todos los que nos leen y todo el PLANETA.

Si no somos capaces de entender todo esto, no seremos capaces nunca de interpretar correctamente la realidad, ni seremos capaces de discernir una cosa de otra, ni seremos capaces de tomar las decisiones adecuadas.

Todas las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder, y en esa lucha salen TODAS reforzadas, mientras que el PUEBLO sale cada vez más debilitado.

A efectos de PODER, es absolutamente idéntico un ESTADO NAZI que un ESTADO FEMINISTA.

Todos los que aprueban la existencia de ESTADOS (que mandan sobre MILLONES DE PERSONAS) y la existencia de EJÉRCITOS (cuanto más poderosos mejor), lo sepan o no, lo admitan o no, lo quieran o no, son CORRESPONSABLES, por ejemplo, de todas las guerras a gran escala entre ESTADOS en las que sufren y mueren MILLONES DE PERSONAS.

Toda queja y toda lagrimita que salga de un ESTATÓLATRA cuando contempla guerras como la de Ucrania, deja a esa persona como un hipócrita, un irresponsable o un canalla... a elegir, o las tres cosas al mismo tiempo.

Toda queja y toda lagrimita que salga de un ESTATÓLATRA cuando contempla como el CAPITALISMO está desmadrado, deja a esa persona como un hipócrita, un irresponsable o un canalla... a elegir, o las tres cosas al mismo tiempo. Sí queridos neoliberales que me leéis, *el CAPITALISMO, como tal, fue una creación del ESTADO*, por eso vemos que a más ESTADO (estamos ante el estado más gigante de la historia) más CAPITALISMO (estamos ante el capitalismo más atroz de la historia).

La gente ve (o debería ver) que el ESTADO y el CAPITALISMO (supuestos enemigos) crecen y crecen sin parar a costa del PUEBLO; pero no lo ven, y prefieren contentarse (o incluso sumarse) al falso debate ESTADO contra CAPITALISMO y viceversa.

Algún día lo entenderá la gente, pero será tarde (y como será tarde, preferirán no entenderlo, para irse a la tumba, mejor dicho a la fosa común de la historia, creyendo que tienen razón y que ellos no son responsables de nada, y que la culpa siempre es de los demás).


----------



## autsaider (Domingo a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Yo antes entraba a estos hilos para poner en el ignore a los hijos de puta que se ponen de parte del delincuente.

Pero ahora tengo el ignore lleno y ya no puedo hacerlo.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Pon Méjico. Allí las leyes de tenencia, porte y uso son tanto o más restrictivas que en Europa.



Me gustaría saber qué ley se cumple en México, que es un estado fallido. Quizás la ley del narco


----------



## Felson (Domingo a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Lizzy dijo:


> El sueño de un pistolero es ser algún día víctima de un atraco para poder descerrajarle al caco un cargador



Ni siquiera. Cualquier que haya disparado una pistola, o un arma, contra alguien, recordará mucho menos el momento del disparo que lo que tenga que ver con ello. Un disparo es una acción casi instintiva, dependiendo de cada cual o de su entrenamiento. Las consecuencias de tal acción, es lo que nos diferencia a unos seres humanos de otros. Es como el que escribe una ley. Algo así.


----------



## sopelmar (Domingo a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



9 disparos he contado y creo que todos certeros a sido a quemarropa y por la espalda además el último a sido muy raro a pasado unos 4 segundos, como si pensara esta frito en el suelo desde el 2 o3 disparo pero yo sigo desparando que me queda munición


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (Domingo a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Valdría la pena obtener la Green Card aunque sólo fuera para irse a Texas u otro estado del Sur por el placer de liquidar a un chicano o un negro haciendo cosas de chicanos y negros.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Domingo a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿y sino machetazos por doquier y apuñalamientos cada 5 minutos?¿travelos violando niños?...por llenar el continente de salvajes, eso si..que no trate de imponer LO CORRECTO.



Lo primero es la filosofía, por ejemplo, filosofía de vida.
Lo primero es decidir qué personas (plano individual) y qué sociedad (plano colectivo) queremos ser.

Luego vendrá la política.

Si en el terreno filosófico hemos decidido (entre todos, no una casta de expertos) que nuestras prioridades son la *LIBERTAD CON RESPONSABLIDAD, los DEBERES, la VERDAD y la CONVIVENCIA*, las normas de las que nos dotemos (todos juntos, en asamblea) irán, lógicamente, en esa dirección, es decir, no irán en la dirección de priorizar el BIENESTAR, la COMODIDAD, el CONTROL, la SEGURIDAD (pero seguridad del esclavo garantizada por el esclavizador), etc.

Si el conjunto de la sociedad prioriza el *BIENESTAR, los DERECHOS, la COMODIDAD, el CONTROL, la SEGURIDAD (pero seguridad del esclavo garantizada por el esclavizador)*, etc. pues de ahí saldrán otras normas diferentes, como las que ahora tenemos, todas reguladas y dirigidas por la casta de expertos y poderosos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Ni tú, ni nadie (y yo sólo parcialmente) hemos hecho ese trabajo individual primero, y colectivo después. Todos nos hemos dedicado a aceptar LO QUE HAY y ya está. Para luego dedicarnos a pelearnos entre nosotros por las consecuencias que se han derivado de no haber dedicado ni un minuto de nuestras vidas a PENSAR; pensar en grande, no pensar lo pequeño. Pensando en grande quizá alcances algo pequeño; pensando en pequeño "no te alcanza".


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (Domingo a la(s) 6:03 PM)

scalibu dijo:


> Joder que acabo de desayunar!!!!!!!




El Boomer calvo también acabó de desayunar y como law abiding citzien se cargó a un negro. Pudo tomarse el día libre, que ya cumplió


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 6:04 PM)

Ya no fumara mas crack


----------



## jkaza (Domingo a la(s) 6:05 PM)

Boomer tenía que ser 

Sin embargo el contenido de esa heroica acción no está disponible en Alemania, aquí nos quieren indefensos y castrados.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Domingo a la(s) 6:13 PM)

>zen< dijo:


>



A esto venía. A ver cuándo los medios se escandalizan igual por la violencia gratuita de negros contra blancos que además en ese caso suelen ser negros delincuentes contra blancos inocentes, al contrario de los negros delincuentes disparados por blancos.


----------



## Santirey (Domingo a la(s) 6:15 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Payaso


----------



## Santirey (Domingo a la(s) 6:16 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Con suerte a ti algún dia de estos te folla un simio, subnormal.
PD. ...que más quisieras


----------



## Pollepolle (Domingo a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Imaginate que eres un puto calvo pichacorta y llevas toda tu vida esperando que te vean como a un heroe y no como un puto calvo de mierda.


Pues llega el momento y no te vas a conformar con tirar un par de disparos a un desgraciado. Necesitas descargar todas las balas para que los demas vean que tienes muchos webos disparando a alguien por la eapalda. 

Todo un heroe para la comunidad calva.


----------



## Lizzy (Domingo a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Felson dijo:


> Ni siquiera. Cualquier que haya disparado una pistola, o un arma, contra alguien, recordará mucho menos el momento del disparo que lo que tenga que ver con ello. Un disparo es una acción casi instintiva, dependiendo de cada cual o de su entrenamiento. Las consecuencias de tal acción, es lo que nos diferencia a unos seres humanos de otros. Es como el que escribe una ley. Algo así.



Por supuesto. Al margen de los efectos en su psique que pueda provocar una situación tan limite que le llevó a descargar el cargador, su accion hará que el resto de las víctimas no queden traumatizadas por el atraco sino que se van a quedar con la sensación de que sienpre habrá un héroe que hará frente al villano. Que pistolero no aspira a tal cosa. A eso me refería


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Domingo a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Todo es cíclico. Cualquier situación humana ya se ha repetido en el pasado.

¿El dilema de la víctima y el verdugo?

Jeffrey Doucet / Gary Plauche.

¿Quién era el verdugo? ¿Quién era la víctima?

En el caso del vídeo de este hilo se vuelve a dar, en el fondo, la misma pregunta.


----------



## Santirey (Domingo a la(s) 6:19 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Ladra, chihuahua rabioso



Cada mensaje que te leo demuestra más tu estupidez y bajo CI ¿eres de esos?
Se acabó por hoy de mierdecillas, al ignore.


----------



## Topacio (Domingo a la(s) 6:24 PM)

Que paco todo.
Parece una escena de Torrente


----------



## Sotomonte (Domingo a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Así se debería hacer en España y Europa.

Mis dies al señor, aquí le hubieran crucificado los buenistas metiéndolo en prisión; si le hubiera sacado la navaja en defensa propia.


----------



## bocadRillo (Domingo a la(s) 6:30 PM)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (Domingo a la(s) 6:34 PM)

A) La sociedad le ha fallado 
B) El tirador le ha acertado.

Que ironía…


----------



## zirick (Domingo a la(s) 6:38 PM)

Así aprenderá.
Me nutre.


----------



## SolyCalma (Domingo a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Joder el Doctor de Benito es que es el puto amo.


----------



## Froco (Domingo a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Mejor eso a que se de la vuelta y responda.


----------



## Froco (Domingo a la(s) 6:56 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



¿Tienes tu el video donde antes entro a pedir trabajo?


----------



## Goyim desobediente (Domingo a la(s) 6:58 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



DESEANDITO ESTABA


----------



## wopa (Domingo a la(s) 7:07 PM)

*Pim, pam, toma Lacasitos. *


----------



## Demi Grante (Domingo a la(s) 7:13 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Pues sea falsa la pistola o no, defender con tu vida ante alguien que amenaza con asesinarte pagándole con su misma moneda me parece una situación muy justa. Afortunadamente en Texas lo es, lamentablemente en España no.


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 7:30 PM)

.


Demi Grante dijo:


> Pues sea falsa la pistola o no, defender con tu vida ante alguien que amenaza con asesinarte pagándole con su misma moneda me parece una situación muy justa. Afortunadamente en Texas lo es, lamentablemente en España no.
> 
> No es que



Conozco a una progre negra norteamericana hija de puta de las que defendió al que no podía respirar (I can’t breathe), que siempre está criminalizando a los blancos y alegrándose de cuando nos matan y que siempre está victimizándose en su condición de negra. En España se le ha tratado de maravilla. Pero un buen día andaba por barrio multicultural en Madrid… y le asaltaron. Evidentemente el asaltante sueco no era. Cuando lo contó en fb ni palabra de la raza del asaltante, no. Se dedicó a echar pestes de que los españoles que pasaban por ahí no le ayudaron.

En fin, que igual hay suerte y a la de los 5 sucios billetes le acaba pasando algo similar. Así que recordadlo bien: en caso de presenciar algo así, nada de disparar al atacante. Puede estar pasando hambre. Apretad el paso y mirad al tendido.


----------



## Escombridos (Domingo a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Yo creo que lo ha matado.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Pues sea falsa la pistola o no, defender con tu vida ante alguien que amenaza con asesinarte pagándole con su misma moneda me parece una situación muy justa. Afortunadamente en Texas lo es, lamentablemente en España no.
> 
> No es que



me puedes explicar porque esta mal matar y robar?


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 7:40 PM)

Escombridos dijo:


> Yo creo que lo ha matado.



Jajaja, me has hecho recordar el chiste:

Va un pasota y se tira de lo alto de un rascacielos. A la altura del piso 10 que va cayendo como a 300 por hora, se asoma un directivo y grita: “se va a matar, se va a matar!”. El pasota, según cae, le dice: “no te jode el profeta…”


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



El resultado es que CIENTOS de futuras victimas de atraco que no van a ser atracadas por incomparecencia de atracador. Se vive de puta madre robando siempre y cuando no te encuentres con un ciudadano armado que ponga fin a tu carrera de dinero facil y rollito de chungo de video de rap.

Esto a un honorable juez de distrito de Tejas le dura los 50 segundos que dura ver el video para absolver.


----------



## Sotomonte (Domingo a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Conozco a una progre negra norteamericana hija de puta de las que defendió al que no podía respirar (I can’t breathe), que siempre está criminalizando a los blancos y alegrándose de cuando nos matan y que siempre está victimizándose en su condición de negra. En España se le ha tratado de maravilla. Pero un buen día andaba por barrio multicultural en Madrid… y le asaltaron. Evidentemente el asaltante sueco no era. Cuando lo contó en fb ni palabra de la raza del asaltante, no. Se dedicó a echar pestes de que los españoles que pasaban por ahí no le ayudaron.
> ...



Madre mía, que pedazo de zorra.

La mayoría de afroamericanas (y los tíos) son escoria de la peor clase: Hijas de puta, gritonas, barriobajeras, agresivas, violentas, abiertamente racistas con los blancos, asiáticos, latinos, etc. y encima se victimizan. Y si son pijas son clasistas de cojones u horteras. O si tienen estudios superiores son arrogantes. Y van exigiendo por sus tatarabuelos.

A tomar por culo.


Ojalá no vuelva aquí, algo hemos ganado.


----------



## TNTcl (Domingo a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Camarero, hay un pelo en mi sopa...


(esa gente no está bien de la chota).


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 8:04 PM)

El tirador se larga saludando. Video más largo.


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 8:09 PM)

Thundercat dijo:


> El primer loco ahi es el atracador, aqui en España le saldría bien la jugada pero allí no




En unos 35-40 Estados "woke" de USA también.


----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> (....) En España se le ha tratado de maravilla. Pero un buen día andaba por barrio multicultural en Madrid… y le asaltaron.



Pues yo pensaba que en los barrios esos multiculturales una negra pasaría desapercibida. Que atracarian al primer blanco inclauto que viesen

En España si gritas alguien hará algo. De alguna manera si no te ayudan, gritan también para espantar al malo o llaman a la policía o algo.

En otros países la gente no suele ayudar. Pasa de largo. Tanto que echa pestes de España que se vaya a otro sitio y vea.


----------



## max power (Domingo a la(s) 8:11 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320557
> 
> Imagen del tirador



Un heroe


----------



## TexNolan (Domingo a la(s) 8:11 PM)

Sabes que en EEUU las armas son libres. Sabes que en EEUU ir armado por la calle es legal.
Sabes que en EEUU coser a tiros a alguien en legítima defensa es legal.

Y no tienes nada mejor que hacer que meterte en una cafetería a robar sin saber que todos, uno o ninguno puede ir armado. 

En fin… no se podia saber


----------



## Terminus (Domingo a la(s) 8:13 PM)

Una medalla al buen hombre por limpiar la escoria


----------



## HM11 (Domingo a la(s) 8:13 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



No creo que sea necesario robar para comer, al menos en España, pero una cosa es robar con violencia "y otra ir a robar comida a un super. Sin sentido tu justificación...


----------



## Vientosolar (Domingo a la(s) 8:15 PM)

.


Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues yo pensaba que en los barrios esos multiculturales una negra pasaría desapercibida. Que atracarian al primer blanco inclauto que vean.
> 
> En España si gritas alguien hará algo. De alguna manera si no te ayudan, gritan también para espantar al malo o llaman a la policía o algo.
> 
> En otros países la gente no suele ayudar. Pasa de largo. Tanto que echa pestes de España que se vaya a otro sitio y vea.



Probablemente el asaltante necesitaba dinero o algo para vender, la vio sola y a por ella. Sería una hora en la que le daría igual gritar. A ver, que hablamos del centro de Madrid, que no es el centro de África, que eso de “el primer blanco incauto que pase” no aplica, jajajaja Esto era un delincuente de verdad buscando un asalto rápido y no problemático, y eso es lo que debió de ocurrir.


----------



## pepinox (Domingo a la(s) 8:17 PM)

Le descerraja los tiros por la espalda y cuando el atracador se marchaba.

Va a ser difícil el alegato de defensa propia y/o miedo insuperable.


----------



## Sotomonte (Domingo a la(s) 8:18 PM)

HM11 dijo:


> No creo que sea necesario robar para comer, al menos en España, pero una cosa es robar con violencia "y otra ir a robar comida a un super. Sin sentido tu justificación...



El problema es que España está llena de gente así de buenista.

Menos cuando les pasa a ellos, claro. Ahí se quejan y llaman a todo dios.


----------



## harrysas (Domingo a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Era negro


----------



## qbit (Domingo a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Está amenazando con un arma. Si roba al descuido es otra cosa pero esto es atraco a mano armada, delito grave y del que te puedes defender usando toda la fuerza bruta.



¿También en España?


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 8:28 PM)

qbit dijo:


> ¿También en España?



No. Aquí no puedes hacer nada, ni siquiera soltarle de hostias si te das cuenta de que es un arma falsa


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Domingo a la(s) 8:28 PM)

en españa hubiera robado a placer gracias a las leyes de sanchez y sus compinches de su banda


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Eso es Tejas.

De cara a las leyes USA de defensa propia en lineas generales, el tipo de la pistola parte de un _stand my ground_ de libro, asi que aplica defensa propia. El YA estaba en el sitio, no entra de fuera buscando al atracador y responde a una amenaza de fuerza letal con la misma fuerza letal e identico medio. Si fuera el atracador amenazando con un cortauñas seria otra cosa, pero empuña un arma de fuego (aunque sea simulada).

El problema le puede venir no por los seis tiros que le descerraja en andanada. Hablamos de que es una situación en que la fuerza letal está permitida legalmente. El problema le puede venir por el tiro de gracia que le mete cuando lo tiene ya rendido, aunque seguro que alega que el atracador intento apuntarle desde el suelo (es lo que termino absolviendo a Kyle Rittenhouse en Kenosha, pero el contaba con un video que se veia claramente al antifa del monopatín enchufandole con una Glock antes de ser funado por un disparo de Kyle).

Dependerá mucho del juez de distrito que le toque el caso, porque en Tejas la discrecionalidad que tienen es muy amplia y es un estado.... tejano. El talego tiene grandes posibilidades de catarlo al menos unos meses y unos cuantos dias en mazmorra no se lo quita nadie, pero hay que contar con los agravantes y atenuantes.

Es un homicidio en segundo grado, de eso en el _indictment _con dos calificadores de tres no lo libra ni perry mason, eso está claro, hay una intencionalidad evidente de crujirse al atracador.

Existencia de premeditacion (esta no, es impulso sobrevenido).
querer causar un daño grave (siete balas obviamente causan daño grave).
mostrar indiferencia por la vida humana (se supone que por la vida del atracador, indiferente total).
Agravantes, 1 de 4.

Uso de un arma de fuego;
el homicidio fue un delito de odio;
antecedentes penales previos (no parece, pero veremos).
la víctima era un oficial del orden público.
Atenuantes hasta 4 de 5

Aceptar la responsabilidad (esto es, declararse _guilty_ lo tiene el juez en video, seria tonto si niega la mayor). Si se entregó por iniciativa propia a la policia suma a su favor.
Mostrar remordimiento genuino por el delito (lo hará, seguro, es de primero de abogacía).
enfermedad mental o física; (viendo la agilida del hombre y como calma al personal tras bajar su arma, lo dudo).
aportes cívicos; (veremos cual es el historial con la comunidad).
falta de antecedentes penales. (idem lo de arriba, pero esto es clave, ya que no tenerlos limita la pena maxima a 12 años, de tenerlos el limite son 40).
Si el tipo no tiene historial de delitos en Tejas y se busca cuatro vecinos del distrito que den la cara por el de que ayudaba a la anciana señora Williams a cruzar la calle y que siempre acudia a la llamada de la barbacoa benéfica de la parroquia va con 4 atenuantes de cinco.

Suponiendo que tuviera antecedentes, tiene muchos atenuantes y no se observa energía criminal en él, por lo que el juez, si se esta calladito en el juicio, se porta bien en los calabozos y deja hacer al abogado y aguanta el chorreo del fiscal del distrito (que sera mas bien light) saldra con una pena mínima (4 a 6 años). Si no tiene antecedentes y no se estima el stay my ground (por el remate que hace) le condenarán una pena de 4-6 años a cumplir en un penal de distrito, al medio año podra optar a la libertad condicional. Si se estima el stay my ground directamente la pena se anula y sale absuelto.

Eso si, tendra que hacer frente a una posible demanda civil de los familiares del finado, pero si aplica la defensa propia, la demanda civil creo que no irá a ninguna parte, como paso en el caso de Kenosha (ahi no me meto, puede haber diferencias entre Tejas y Milwakee).

EDITO: Hay un video que el fulano justiciero le saca el dinero de los bolsillos al chorizo y lo devuelve a sus propietarios. Todos se largan dejando al fiambre ahi. El fulano justiciero al salir le tira un vaso de carton al cadaver. La policia ha pedido a los presentes que se pasen por comisaría a declarar cuando estimen oportuno, pero no se ha emitido una orden de busca y captura. Parece ser que los polis y jueces tejanos no andan muy por la labor de complicarle la vida a quien se la ha arreglado un poco a ellos quitando a un criminal violento de las calles.

En caso de que haya juicio su actitud lo pone en peor situación porque pierde atenuantes, pero viendo la reacción de las autoridades, no se yo...


----------



## Felson (Domingo a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Si fuera así cuando te ponen impuestos para robarte con menos exposición que el de la pistola del vídeo (seguro que el que dispara no lo hace igual a los que le roban más, mucho más, cada día y a cada momento). Ojalá lo hiciera igual en toda ocasión, por robos iguales o mayores... Ojalá.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Domingo a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Solo 9 balas. Creo que llevan 10 en el cargador....


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué ley se cumple en México, que es un estado fallido. Quizás la ley del narco



Eso viene a demostrar que el problema es la gente que está fuera de la ley, no las armas. Limitando las armas por ley, no consigues hacer bajar el crimen, más bien todo lo contrario al dejar indefensos... a los ciudadanos que cumplen la ley.


----------



## Charles B. (Domingo a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Solo 9 balas. Creo que llevan 10 en el cargador....



El viejo jugó demasiado al GTA


----------



## viogenes (Domingo a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es Tejas.
> 
> De cara a las leyes USA de defensa propia en lineas generales, el tipo de la pistola parte de un _stand my ground_ de libro, asi que aplica defensa propia. El YA estaba en el sitio, no entra de fuera buscando al atracador y responde a una amenaza de fuerza letal con la misma fuerza letal e identico medio. Si fuera el atracador amenazando con un cortauñas seria otra cosa, pero empuña un arma de fuego (aunque sea simulada).
> 
> ...



Mis respetos, forero.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 9:00 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Eso viene a demostrar que el problema es la gente que está fuera de la ley, no las armas. Limitando las armas por ley, no consigues hacer bajar el crimen, más bien todo lo contrario al dejar indefensos... a los ciudadanos que cumplen la ley.



Démonos prisa e importemos modelos de sociedad que permitirán multiplicar x10 los homicidios armándonos todos hasta los dientes. No nos lo debemos perder!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Domingo a la(s) 9:02 PM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> En EEUU es mas fácil tener una pistola de verdad que falsa, en el momento que vas armado eres objetivo.



Eso demuestra el nivel intelectual del negro.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (Domingo a la(s) 9:07 PM)

breaking bad


----------



## Fígaro (Domingo a la(s) 9:10 PM)

pepinox dijo:


> Le descerraja los tiros por la espalda y cuando el atracador se marchaba.
> 
> Va a ser difícil el alegato de defensa propia y/o miedo insuperable.



Es amenaza mientras esté en el local y con un arma, da igual en qué dirección camine.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Domingo a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> No locos son ambos en este caso, uno por robar y sin pensar que allí cualquiera puede ir armado y acabar en tragedia como este caso.



Donde tu ves tragedia yo veo un final justo y feliz. Ese negro iba a seguir atracando y muy probablemente mataría a alguien tarde o temprano. 

Final feliz se mire por donde se mire. 

Que un calvo de mierda con gafas, sobrepeso y pinta de omegazo pueda hacer eso, me hace bendecir la 2da enmienda de los USA.


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es Tejas.
> 
> De cara a las leyes USA de defensa propia en lineas generales, el tipo de la pistola parte de un _stand my ground_ de libro, asi que aplica defensa propia. El YA estaba en el sitio, no entra de fuera buscando al atracador y responde a una amenaza de fuerza letal con la misma fuerza letal e identico medio. Si fuera el atracador amenazando con un cortauñas seria otra cosa, pero empuña un arma de fuego (aunque sea simulada).
> 
> ...



Excelente post. Thx.


----------



## Widowmaker (Domingo a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Démonos prisa e importemos modelos de sociedad que permitirán multiplicar x10 los homicidios armándonos todos hasta los dientes. No nos lo debemos perder!



Mientras los que mueran sean delincuentes en acto de delinquir, homicidios justificados por la _doctrina castillo_, la _stand your ground_, etc.. yo no veo el problema. Pero vamos, las estadísticas demuestran que armar a la población civil (y brindarles soporte legal para que puedan hacer uso de sus armas, claro) hace descender el crimen, está lejos de ser como dices.


----------



## th3burbu (Domingo a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Un ladron menos.

Perfecto.


----------



## Teuro (Domingo a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Efectivamente, hay cierta saña al dispararle al ladrón, más cuando el ladrón es un desgraciado que no tenía ni para un arma de verdad.


----------



## Demi Grante (Domingo a la(s) 9:32 PM)

matarhumanosesbueno dijo:


> me puedes explicar porque esta mal matar y robar?



No digo que esté mal matar. En este caso está totalmente justificado.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Otro video más largo.
> :
> 
> Noticia;
> ...



Ojo!!! Que se va sin pagar!!!!


----------



## GongorayArgote (Domingo a la(s) 9:33 PM)

Que le jodan al chorizo. Que se hubiera buscado un trabajo.


----------



## Teuro (Domingo a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Lizzy dijo:


> El sueño de un pistolero es ser algún día víctima de un atraco para poder descerrajarle al caco un cargador



Había un vídeo de esos de "100 formas absurdas de morir", pues bien, en un vídeo entra un atracador a una joyería, pero era tan chapucero que con los nervios se equivocó y entró a una tienda de armas que estaba al lado, se llevó un montón de tiros en el pecho por parte de los clientes de la tienda, más de uno de los clientes saldría de la tienda con los calzoncillos mojados.


----------



## AssGaper (Domingo a la(s) 9:35 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Como tiene que ser, encima le mete un tirito de más "por si acá" que me mola mucho jaja.



xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Claaaaro...Te vas a poner a analizar si la pistola es falsa. Si la marca que lleva de zapatillas es de los chinos o si el negro es realmente negro y no se ha pintado para dárselas de negro para que piense que si le haces algo no le hagas nada por ser negro.
A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 9:38 PM)

Felson dijo:


> Si fuera así cuando te ponen impuestos para robarte con menos exposición que el de la pistola del vídeo (seguro que el que dispara no lo hace igual a los que le roban más, mucho más, cada día y a cada momento). Ojalá lo hiciera igual en toda ocasión, por robos iguales o mayores... Ojalá.



El tipo le ha disparado porque el amigo de lo ajeno llevaba una pistola (fake) y amenazó con ella a sus víctimas. Nada que ver con como te roba el estado o los políticos.


----------



## tejoncio (Domingo a la(s) 9:39 PM)

Texas es un mal sitio para ir con pistola de juguete amenazando a otros…


----------



## Cocoplato (Domingo a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Otro video más largo.
> :
> 
> Noticia;
> ...



Muy pero que muy bien hecho. Héroe. 
Por eso restringen los permisos de armas en España. Quieren que te roben y te maten mientras el gobierno recolecta tus impuestos, se ríe de ti y prostituye a tus hijos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (Domingo a la(s) 9:43 PM)

vaya un sinpa que han hecho.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Domingo a la(s) 9:46 PM)

Jojojo menuda mascletá, se habrán quedado con los oídos pitando


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Demi Grante dijo:


> No digo que esté mal matar. En este caso está totalmente justificado.



y porque esta mal robar?


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 9:51 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> El tipo le ha disparado porque el amigo de lo ajeno llevaba una pistola (fake) y amenazó con ella a sus víctimas. Nada que ver con como te roba el estado o los políticos.



cobardes como siempre


----------



## NCB (Domingo a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Venga ya lo pongo yo:


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> En el sistema de autoorganización y autogobierno que propongo, lo legal y lo ilegal lo decide la ASAMBLEA. No es tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Eso no significa que YO, concretamente YO, no tenga una ética o moral concretos. Significa que si quiero vivir en comunidad, debo aceptar que probablemente tenga que ceder en algunas de mis certezas y/o asuntos teóricamente innegociables por mi.
> 
> ...



¿Asambleas? ¿En la jungla en que se está convirtiendo esto? ¿En qué mundo vives, muchacho?


----------



## Pollepolle (Domingo a la(s) 9:56 PM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> en españa hubiera robado a placer gracias a las leyes de sanchez y sus compinches de su banda



La linde se acaba, pero los tontos siguen jajajajaa


----------



## Dr. Oldman (Domingo a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Que quereis que os diga, en esa situacion hubiera actuado de la misma manera de tener una pistola. Lo de ensañarse de esa forma será fruto del nerviosismo del momento y saber que ha podido salvar su vida gracias a esa accion. Tenia un 50% de posibilidades de salir vivo y le fue bien. Como saber si el arma era de verdad o mentira? 
Si fuera el juez le daba una condecoracion


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Reventar cajeros? Si tan fácil es porque no lo hace la gente?
> Algunos vivís en los mundos de yupi.



Pues anda que no hay gente que se dedica a eso!! Si la Policía Nacional tiene unidades y oficinas especiales solo para ese tipo de delito!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Estas justificando que el hecho de ser negro pueda terminar como un colador?
> Es desproporcionado de todas maneras.



Ojalá no te apunten nunca con una pistola, listillo.


----------



## javac (Domingo a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Le vacía el cargador, le dispara por la espalda y ya en el suelo le remata. Y aplausos aquí
Telita las cabezas en esta mierda de foro


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> El ladrón ya se iba y no presentaba ninguna amenaza. El otro racista espera su momento para soltarle todo el cargador.



O eres un troll de campeonato o eres retrasado perdido.


----------



## Pollepolle (Domingo a la(s) 10:05 PM)

javac dijo:


> Le vacía el cargador, le dispara por la espalda y ya en el suelo le remata. Y aplausos aquí
> Telita las cabezas en esta mierda de foro



Estando en el suelo y descargarle varios tiros mas es de ser gentuza. El tipico subnormal que tenia ganas de usar su pistolita.

Por eso amigos no hay que dejar que las armas caigan en manos de subnormales o imbeciles.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:06 PM)

javac dijo:


> Le vacía el cargador, le dispara por la espalda y ya en el suelo le remata. Y aplausos aquí
> Telita las cabezas en esta mierda de foro



A ver qué haces tú cuando te amenacen de muerte y te roben. Me encantaría verlo. Algunos no tenéis sangre en las venas, zombies.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:09 PM)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> Le podría haber quitado el arma cuando se ha acercado a él con el pie, y yo no soy ejperto, pero después de unos balazos, no tengo fuerzas para girarme



¿Acaso te han disparado así alguna vez para saber lo que harías?


----------



## Linterna Pirata (Domingo a la(s) 10:13 PM)

Puto calvo de mierda un chaval pasa un mal día, la lía un poco en el bar y te meten 8 balas a quemarropa.

Pero qué país de hijos de puta trastornados

Encima el notas coge y se pira a su casa sin decir nada.








HPD: Customer shot suspect to death at Houston restaurant; wanted for questioning


Police say a customer shot a suspect who was robbing patrons in a restaurant, got their money back, returned it to the customers and then left the scene. He's wanted for questioning but is not charged.




www.google.com


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Entonces porque cortan los disparos? Luego que si no hay racismo y tal. Sois testigos de las barbaries que se cometen.



Macho, mira que eres tonto. Cortan los disparos por ser "explicit content" en USA. ¿Has salido de tu jaula de hamster alguna vez en tu corta vida?


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 10:21 PM)

javac dijo:


> Le vacía el cargador, le dispara por la espalda y ya en el suelo le remata. Y aplausos aquí
> Telita las cabezas en esta mierda de foro



Lo dices como si el finado fuera un monaguillo ciego que pasaba por ahi.

Un criminal violento menos.


----------



## Manosnegras (Domingo a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Puto calvo de mierda un chaval pasa un mal día, la lía un poco en el bar y te meten 8 balas a quemarropa.
> 
> Pero qué país de hijos de puta trastornados



Amenazas con matar apuntando en la cabeza a todo el mundo, les robas sus posesiones y esperas irte de rositas, muy lógico, así está quedando el panorama por estos lares. 

Tranquilo que a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín y el día menos esperado será a ti a quien amenacen de muerte y encañonen, no me cabe la menor duda que ese día te mearas encima y clamarás justicia, como buen progre. En realidad tenéis alma de criminal, como exponía Lombroso, no se explica tal falta de moral, maldad y soberbia de ver lo honorable como despreciable y viceversa, estáis podridos por dentro.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 10:28 PM)

matarhumanosesbueno dijo:


> y porque esta mal robar?



porque te pueden pegar unos cuantos tiros de manera legitima, despues de toda la etica, filosofia y moralina, es la unica verdad.


----------



## rondo (Domingo a la(s) 10:29 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Un atracador se lo merece


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 10:30 PM)

Teuro dijo:


> Había un vídeo de esos de "100 formas absurdas de morir", pues bien, en un vídeo entra un atracador a una joyería, pero era tan chapucero que con los nervios se equivocó y entró a una tienda de armas que estaba al lado, se llevó un montón de tiros en el pecho por parte de los clientes de la tienda, más de uno de los clientes saldría de la tienda con los calzoncillos mojados.



Tejas es una tienda de armas de 700.000 km2.

Caen a unas 2 armas por adulto en edad militar. 1.200.000 armas registradas y unas cinco veces ese numero en armas no registradas. Notar que el registro era obligatorio SOLO si se va a portar el arma en público, no hacia falta para las que se tuvieran en el domicilio como armas de defensa. Y ahora ese registro se lo han cargado.

Hay que ser muy idiota para atracar una cafeteria tejana con 20 personas dentro. Por simple estadística tienes ahi al menos 4 portando un arma de fuego.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 10:30 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> porque te pueden pegar unos cuantos tiros de manera legitima, despues de toda la etica, filosofia y moralina, es la unica verdad.



curioso como nunca les pasa nada a los politicos 
especialmente en texas


----------



## Jordanpt (Domingo a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320557
> 
> Imagen del tirador



Imagen del HÉROE


----------



## rondo (Domingo a la(s) 10:31 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Yo lo que espero es que un grupo de menas te atraquen y te revienten a hostias,os lo merecéis los hijos de puta que defendeis a chusma, submormal follanegros


----------



## deportista (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Después de acabar con el ladrón, le devolvió lo robado a los clientes.





xqyolovalgo dijo:


> La camioneta de redneck follavacas escopetero...
> 
> 
> Joder, qué estereotipazo!!!!



Tu padre te violo maldito homosexual enfermo hijo de puta jajaja


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Acaso te han disparado así alguna vez para saber lo que harías?



En USA, primero dispara y luego pregunta, porque sino, el que primero pregunte, es al primero al que le hacen el velarorio.

En USA no se puede bajar la ventanilla en según que barrios ni para preguntar si la siguiente rotonda vas bien.

Normal el paisano lo que ha hecho, totalmente nornal.


----------



## silverwindow (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Diria q Al 3er disparo ya esta moñeco,por como cae.
Pero esos niggas con la adrenalina a tope todavia puede dar un tiro o disparar al aire.
Mejor asegurarse,a que muera un inocente.

Tenia q haberse qdado en casa comiendo pollo frito y fumando crack y cobrando paguita.

Por cierto que dice todo el rato?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



No puedes estar más equivocada. El hecho no es lo que roba, sino COMO. Ojalá nunca te aborden cuando estás tranquilamente tomando algo en una terraza y te apunten con un arma para robarte y vete tú a saber para qué más.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Avioncito dijo:


> En USA, primero dispara y luego pregunta, porque sino, el que primero pregunte, es al primero al que le hacen el velarorio.
> 
> En USA no se puede bajar la ventanilla en según que barrios ni para preguntar si la siguiente rotonda vas bien.
> 
> Normal el paisano lo que ha hecho, totalmente nornal.



Me temo que me has malinterpretado.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:35 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Una cosa es robar y otra AMENAZAR DE MUERTE a gente random. Hay muchas maneras de ganarte la vida ilegalmente. Muchísimas!! Pero usar la violencia contra gente del montón es injustificable.


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 PM)

matarhumanosesbueno dijo:


> curioso como nunca les pasa nada a los politicos
> especialmente en texas



no digo que no se lo merezcan, pero no seria la primera ni la última vez que alguien se carga a un politico o gran mandatario.
a ver si vas de moralista y lo que pasa es que tienes ganas de hacer lo mismo pero no te atreves.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:36 PM)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Puto calvo de mierda un chaval pasa un mal día, la lía un poco en el bar y te meten 8 balas a quemarropa.
> 
> Pero qué país de hijos de puta trastornados
> 
> ...



La lia un poco en un bar?.

Para mi, liarla un poco en un bar es meterte dos chatos de vino de más, y ponerte a cantar "clavelitos" a toooo trapo a grito perdido y desafinando.

El paisano que atraca, o es de fuera de US (desconoce como se las gastan alli), o va de maizena o algo hasta arriba, porque en ese pais, como estornudes un poco fuerte y suene seco, alguno te saca una pipa.

Ha querido jugar con unas reglas (ir armado) y le han jodido la baraja en la cabeza, normal.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> O eres un troll de campeonato o eres retrasado perdido.



Las dos opciones juntas también son posibles.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Me temo que me has malinterpretado.



Nono, te estaba dando la razón a ti en tu respuesta a otro compi jejeje


----------



## Epsilon69 (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Menos mal que en el atraco no murió ninguna persona.


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 10:38 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> No puedes estar más equivocada. El hecho no es lo que roba, sino COMO. Ojalá nunca te aborden cuando estás tranquilamente tomando algo en una terraza y te apunten con un arma para robarte y vete tú a saber para qué más.



Eso está hecho en un par de años como mucho.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Las dos opciones juntas también son posibles.



Después de leer el hilo completo, pienso lo mismo!


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Domingo a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Está trastornado, menudo ensañamiento mas absurdo


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:39 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Está trastornado, menudo ensañamiento mas absurdo



Igual tenia mala punteria o algo, y ha querido asegurar, no tengo ni idea


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 10:41 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no digo que no se lo merezcan, pero no seria la primera ni la última vez que alguien se carga a un politico o gran mandatario.
> a ver si vas de moralista y lo que pasa es que tienes ganas de hacer lo mismo pero no te atreves.



los presidentes de estados unidos son criminales de guerra
mas alla de kennedy y otros 3 a cuantos presidentes han matado?
para mi el problema no son los politicos ni las multinacionales sino la gente que los tolera


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Domingo a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Avioncito dijo:


> Igual tenia mala punteria o algo, y ha querido asegurar, no tengo ni idea



Pero mira como sigue baleandole cuando ya está tirado y ni se mueve. Y luego aún le da otro tiro después de acercarse y ver que no se movía


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:43 PM)

Avioncito dijo:


> Nono, te estaba dando la razón a ti en tu respuesta a otro compi jejeje



Ya, ya!! Me he dado cuenta después. Lo malinterpreté yo!! Perdona!! Jajaja!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Domingo a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Está trastornado, menudo ensañamiento mas absurdo



Otro que necesita que lo encañonen por la calle para despertar!!!


----------



## Soundblaster (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 PM)

matarhumanosesbueno dijo:


> los presidentes de estados unidos son criminales de guerra
> mas alla de kennedy y otros 3 a cuantos presidentes han matado?
> para mi el problema no son los politicos ni las multinacionales sino la gente que los tolera



estoy de acuerdo, todos los presidentes usanos me parecen escoria de lo peor, se salva solo el trumposo.
¿que haces tú en el dia a dia para no tolerar?


----------



## Kbkubito (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 PM)

OxHxKx dijo:


> El calvo se va a tirar una buena temporada en el cárcel , quizás no vuelva a ver el sol ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



Jajjajajjaja. Si, como kyle rithenhouse.


----------



## Manosnegras (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Avioncito dijo:


> En USA, primero dispara y luego pregunta, porque sino, el que primero pregunte, es al primero al que le hacen el velarorio.
> 
> En USA no se puede bajar la ventanilla en según que barrios ni para preguntar si la siguiente rotonda vas bien.
> 
> Normal el paisano lo que ha hecho, totalmente nornal.



Hombre, eso pasa en todos los países con shitholes solo que allí han exportado media Sudamérica y armado a los negros.

¿Acaso no se asustaría si parase un coche a su lado con un gitanaco o un @moromierda tras la ventanilla? Probablemente no es para pedirle indicaciones y en el sentido opuesto, si pasa usted por la cañada real, por poner un ejemplo de barrio de élite intelectual, seguro que tampoco baja la ventanilla para preguntar indicaciones. La diferencia principal radica en que en España el criminal va armado y usted no porque delega su derecho a defenderse al estado con lo cual el criminal queda impune en el 90% de los casos y el otro 10% un tirón de orejas en el juzgado.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Pero mira como sigue baleandole cuando ya está tirado y ni se mueve. Y luego aún le da otro tiro después de acercarse y ver que no se movía



Eso es cierto, va a rematarle y el tipo ya ni se movia


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Jajjajajjaja. Si, como kyle rithenhouse.



Si ese chaval no hace lo que hizo, se lo cepillan, tenia a gente armada que iba a por él, y actuó primero, no hay más cuestión.

Mi aplauso, si se lo cepillan, os aseguro que no se mueve tanta mierda como se ha movido por ños dos moñecos que se cargó, los cuales por cierto, tenian una pila de "condecoraciones" en las fichas policiales.


----------



## Avioncito (Domingo a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Hombre, eso pasa en todos los países con shitholes solo que allí han exportado media Sudamérica y armado a los negros.
> 
> ¿Acaso no se asustaría si parase un coche a su lado con un gitanaco o un @moromierda tras la ventanilla? Probablemente no es para pedirle indicaciones y en el sentido opuesto, si pasa usted por la cañada real, por poner un ejemplo de barrio de élite intelectual, seguro que tampoco baja la ventanilla para preguntar indicaciones. La diferencia principal radica en que en España el criminal va armado y usted no porque delega su derecho a defenderse al estado con lo cual el criminal queda impune en el 90% de los casos y el otro 10% un tirón de orejas en el juzgado.



Es que tanto en US, como en ESP, se está poniendo como Faluya, de manera que defenderse no está de más.


----------



## matarhumanosesbueno (Domingo a la(s) 11:14 PM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo, todos los presidentes usanos me parecen escoria de lo peor, se salva solo el trumposo.
> ¿que haces tú en el dia a dia para no tolerar?



trump es igual que el resto de los politicos
yo culpo a la poblacion asi que hare algo al respecto y todos se van a enterar.


----------



## Plasta (Domingo a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Se nota que lo ha matado sin querer...


----------



## javac (Domingo a la(s) 11:18 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Acaso te han disparado así alguna vez para saber lo que harías?



Nada, cuéntanos tus experiencias con los piratas de mogadiscio, Harry el Sucio


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Domingo a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Negros negreando.


----------



## Alatristeando (Domingo a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Está trastornado, menudo ensañamiento mas absurdo



Mientras sostenga el arma sigue siendo un peligro. Si las balas buscan causar la muerte no es ensañamiento.



https://dle.rae.es/ensa%C3%B1amiento


----------



## Mephistos (Domingo a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Enajenación mental transitoria. Entras a robar a punta de pistola, que te maten es una opción muy posible. Nada que ver aquí, caso cerrado y recuerden, no se debe apuntar a los demás con un arma de fuego, menos aún en un pais donde la gente va armada precisamente para defenderse de los hijos de puta.


----------



## Gotthard (Domingo a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Está trastornado, menudo ensañamiento mas absurdo



El atracador le ha puesto una pistola en la cara unos segundos antes. 
De hecho cuando cae el atracador le quita el arma y cuando se da cuenta de que es un juguete la tira con rabia.


----------



## JuanMacClane (Domingo a la(s) 11:53 PM)

Sin entrar a defender la actuación del calvo wannabe Harry El Sucio , el atracador llevaba una pistola de juguete, mañana podría llevar una de verdad.

Por eso la justicia debe ser eficiente, y no la mierda en que se está convirtiendo todo. Para evitar tanto unos flipados como otra escoria


----------



## Mike Littoris (Domingo a la(s) 11:56 PM)

Hasta el cuarto tiro yo creo que la cosa era proporcionada, del quinto al octavo sobraban, el noveno es muy psicópata


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Domingo a la(s) 11:58 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Mientras los que mueran sean delincuentes en acto de delinquir, homicidios justificados por la _doctrina castillo_, la _stand your ground_, etc.. yo no veo el problema. Pero vamos, las estadísticas demuestran que armar a la población civil (y brindarles soporte legal para que puedan hacer uso de sus armas, claro) hace descender el crimen, está lejos de ser como dices.



Una polla como una olla de grande, ni tu te crees lo que dices. Y te han puesto antes las cifras en este mismo hilo:

Área de Houston 2,2 millones de habitantes y 339 asesinatos al año. Madrid 6,6 millones y 31 asesinatos al año. 

Si importamos el modelo ese que te provoca poluciones nocturnas, nos encontramos con un Madrid con 1.000 asesinatos al año. 

Lo mismo a ti te encanta convertir Madrid en Detroit o Los Ángeles, a mí ni de coña. Si te gusta darle al gatillo, queda con tus colegas en paint ball.


----------



## elmegaduque (Lunes a la(s) 12:30 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Pulp fiction


----------



## Manosnegras (Lunes a la(s) 1:01 AM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Una polla como una olla de grande, ni tu te crees lo que dices. Y te han puesto antes las cifras en este mismo hilo:
> 
> Área de *Houston* 2,2 millones de habitantes y 339 asesinatos al año. Madrid 6,6 millones y 31 asesinatos al año.
> 
> ...














¿Casualidad la correlación de negro y pancho = delitos? Para nada, por eso han tenido que eliminar las estadísticas por raza como en España, no vaya a ser que la gente se alarme y se vuelva racista fascista Hitler Franco.

El problema es que tú delegas tu derecho a defenderte en un sistema que no funciona y no está pensado para hacerlo y aplaudes mientras que otros sencillamente no. Si quieres saber lo que es un país con 3 armas por cada 10 personas y sin delitos provocados por la inmigración mira Suiza.

Por cierto, Detroit y los Angeles son guettos, como en lo que se está convirtiendo Madrid y Barcelona fenómeno.


----------



## Pedorro (Lunes a la(s) 1:36 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....




Ya ... y cómo sabes si la pistola es falsa? La próxima vez, que te llamen a tí, le provocas y lo comprobamos. Luego ya si eso saco yo la mia o no ...


----------



## Terminus (Lunes a la(s) 1:38 AM)

pepinox dijo:


> Le descerraja los tiros por la espalda y cuando el atracador se marchaba.
> 
> Va a ser difícil el alegato de defensa propia y/o miedo insuperable.



Eso solo lo piden aquí que defienden más a los delincuentes que a las víctimas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Lunes a la(s) 1:43 AM)

Parece un nuevo caso de SHEEEIT.

Bien joder, hay que asegurarse que ha perdido la vida para no seguir malgastando impuestos en esa basura.




Karlb dijo:


> Y tiene cinco hijos y la mamá malita de cáncer y el perrito con moquillo severo. Casi lloro.




JAJAJAJAJA FUE SIDO BUENÍSIMO ACÁ LE DEJO MIS DIES, NO MÁS


----------



## noseyo (Lunes a la(s) 2:26 AM)

Era su primero día ,,,,,,, que mal termino


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 3:19 AM)

Manosnegras dijo:


> ¿Casualidad la correlación de negro y pancho = delitos? Para nada, por eso han tenido que eliminar las estadísticas por raza como en España, no vaya a ser que la gente se alarme y se vuelva racista fascista Hitler Franco.
> 
> El problema es que tú delegas tu derecho a defenderte en un sistema que no funciona y no está pensado para hacerlo y aplaudes mientras que otros sencillamente no. Si quieres saber lo que es un país con 3 armas por cada 10 personas y sin delitos provocados por la inmigración mira Suiza.
> 
> Por cierto, Detroit y los Angeles son guettos, como en lo que se está convirtiendo Madrid y Barcelona fenómeno.



Pon todos los mapas de colorines y venme con toda la palabrería prefabricada de la asociación nacional del rifle sobre delegar defensa que quieras campeón. 

Vuestro discurso de mierda se cae en el momento en el que te fijas en que mientras que aquí tenemos una tasa de homicidios por 100.000 habitantes que no llega al 0,5, allí de 5 no baja. Y eso cogiendo la media de todo el país, si nos fijamos en los shitholes que dices ya no te cuento.

Así que sigue vendiéndome las ventajas de repartir armas como caramelos, crack, e intenta también convencerme de que ese es el sistema más seguro. Que para llegar en Madrid a las cifras de Houston, proporcionalmente, tiene que haber tiroteos con 3 muertos todos los días. Si, todos los días, de 1 de enero a 31 de diciembre.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (Lunes a la(s) 5:03 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320557
> 
> Imagen del tirador


----------



## Cosme Oriol (Lunes a la(s) 5:09 AM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Pon todos los mapas de colorines y venme con toda la palabrería prefabricada de la asociación nacional del rifle sobre delegar defensa que quieras campeón.
> 
> Vuestro discurso de mierda se cae en el momento en el que te fijas en que mientras que aquí tenemos una tasa de homicidios por 100.000 habitantes que no llega al 0,5, allí de 5 no baja. Y eso cogiendo la media de todo el país, si nos fijamos en los shitholes que dices ya no te cuento.
> 
> Así que sigue vendiéndome las ventajas de repartir armas como caramelos, crack, e intenta también convencerme de que ese es el sistema más seguro. Que para llegar en Madrid a las cifras de Houston, proporcionalmente, tiene que haber tiroteos con 3 muertos todos los días. Si, todos los días, de 1 de enero a 31 de diciembre.



Todos los homicidios son con arma de fuego? No creo

No tendrá más que ver que además los americanos son una mezcla de motivados y paranoicos ya sea para atacar o defenderse? Has visto los policías como se las gastan allí? No creo que sea por las armas. Preguntare además cuántas muerte evitan.


----------



## Manosnegras (Lunes a la(s) 5:13 AM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Pon todos los mapas de colorines y venme con toda la palabrería prefabricada de la asociación nacional del rifle sobre delegar defensa que quieras campeón.
> 
> Vuestro discurso de mierda se cae en el momento en el que te fijas en que mientras que aquí tenemos una tasa de homicidios por 100.000 habitantes que no llega al 0,5, allí de 5 no baja. Y eso cogiendo la media de todo el país, si nos fijamos en los shitholes que dices ya no te cuento.
> 
> Así que sigue vendiéndome las ventajas de repartir armas como caramelos, crack, e intenta también convencerme de que ese es el sistema más seguro. Que para llegar en Madrid a las cifras de Houston, proporcionalmente, tiene que haber tiroteos con 3 muertos todos los días. Si, todos los días, de 1 de enero a 31 de diciembre.



¿Eres tan analfabeto para no saber interpretar un mapa? ¿Cuál es el puto problema de que la chusma y delincuentes se maten entre ellos o de que puedas defenderte y aplicar la justicia por tu mano ante una agresión? 

No portar armas viene motivado para que no exista oposición al poder imperante, para nada más, si eres capaz de renunciar a una de tus libertades esenciales, que es la de poder defenderte de una agresión, es que eres literalmente un desecho afeminado que no merece libertad alguna, como los chinos.

Espero que algún día vayas andando por la calle y te apunten con un arma o te pongan una navaja al cuello como les pasa a miles de personas a diario para que sientas lo que es estar desprotegido y acto seguido ir a denunciarlo y que metan tu denuncia al fondo de un cajón. En ese momento quizás comprenderás como funciona el tinglado que tanto cacareas como ejemplar.

De verdad que sois perversos y amorales, los esclavos perfectos de este mundo distópico de "piruleta" que bien bonito de subnormales está quedando mientras les escupen y mean en la cara. Sal mañana a aplaudir anda y si te entran en casa pon el culo al delincuente, que es lo que os gusta, o escondete debajo de la cama a llorar que ya estarás acostumbrado a no tener dignidad.


----------



## Karlb (Lunes a la(s) 7:04 AM)




----------



## Supremacía (Lunes a la(s) 7:56 AM)

Topacio dijo:


> Que paco todo.
> Parece una escena de Torrente



El sicario trae la máscara del luchador Universo 2000.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 8:37 AM)

Manosnegras dijo:


> ¿Eres tan analfabeto para no saber interpretar un mapa? ¿Cuál es el puto problema de que la chusma y delincuentes se maten entre ellos o de que puedas defenderte y aplicar la justicia por tu mano ante una agresión?
> 
> No portar armas viene motivado para que no exista oposición al poder imperante, para nada más, si eres capaz de renunciar a una de tus libertades esenciales, que es la de poder defenderte de una agresión, es que eres literalmente un desecho afeminado que no merece libertad alguna, como los chinos.
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo a tu círculo de podemos más cercano, flipado del paintball



Yo soy perverso y amoral por defender un modelo de sociedad donde hay 10 veces menos homicidios. A tomar por culo al ignore, saco de mierda.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 8:49 AM)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Todos los homicidios son con arma de fuego? No creo
> 
> No tendrá más que ver que además los americanos son una mezcla de motivados y paranoicos ya sea para atacar o defenderse? Has visto los policías como se las gastan allí? No creo que sea por las armas. Preguntare además cuántas muerte evitan.



Claro, claro, seguro que el comportamiento de los policías de allí no viene para nada condicionado con que en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar cualquiera puede sacarte un mac-10 y mandarte al otro barrio y que las pocas opciones que tienes pasan por sacar tu antes y mandarlo a otro barrio a él. Es simplemente que son todos del KKK o le dan a la botella.

Si al final el problema es que sois progres de las armas y vuestros razonamientos son así de ridículos. De momento, si la tasa de homicidios es 10 veces superior a la de aquí, mucho no evita, no .


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Lunes a la(s) 8:56 AM)

javac dijo:


> Nada, cuéntanos tus experiencias con los piratas de mogadiscio, Harry el Sucio



Venga niño, como sabes que tengo razón y no puedes responder, me vienes con chorradas. Vete a comerle la polla a tu abuelo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (Lunes a la(s) 9:04 AM)

Pena de muerte por un intento de atraco y además impartida por un ciudadano random que se erigió en abogado, fiscal y juez. 
Que bonito es el tercer mundo…


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Lunes a la(s) 9:25 AM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> EN España solo el atracador tendría pistola.



Tendría no. Tiene. ¿O acaso no tienen todos los asaltacaminos pistolitas? Guarra civil, canicías, etc.


----------



## Rapier (Lunes a la(s) 10:28 AM)

no todos los héroes llevan pelo


----------



## Abc123CBA (Lunes a la(s) 10:28 AM)

dac1 dijo:


> En ejjjpaña pa cuandooo



Con suerte pronto.


----------



## Abc123CBA (Lunes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que no te las veas un día que tengas que llegar a robar
> 
> Mamarracho



Y que te robe a ti de paso.


----------



## Termes (Lunes a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Es USA, se elimina la amenaza porque hay opción clara a ello y tus derechos te lo permiten (me lo estoy inventando, pero suena genial). 

Además hay proporcionalidad, ya que a diferencia del viejo mundo, la gente no tiene que saber si el arma es real o no, luego es real a todos los efectos. 
Que sobraban los 7 disparos, quizás, pero en esas situaciones nadie es un francotirador, usará los que crea son necesarios. 
Que fueron por las espalda, cierto, pero así te garantizas éxito en la anulación del peligro.
Efectivamente ya salía del negocio y acababa el momento de peligro, pero no puedes saber si al salir va al negocio de al lado a hacer lo mismo. Al pasarse al otro lado de la ley, el ciudadano actúa. (miedo me da la de gente que tiene allí armas, aquí se cargaría al que pasa por delante del negocio y a la vieja del 2º que se asomó entre las macetas)


----------



## Widowmaker (Lunes a la(s) 12:08 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Pon todos los mapas de colorines y venme con toda la palabrería prefabricada de la asociación nacional del rifle sobre delegar defensa que quieras campeón.
> 
> Vuestro discurso de mierda se cae en el momento en el que te fijas en que mientras que aquí tenemos una tasa de homicidios por 100.000 habitantes que no llega al 0,5, allí de 5 no baja. Y eso cogiendo la media de todo el país, si nos fijamos en los shitholes que dices ya no te cuento.
> 
> Así que sigue vendiéndome las ventajas de repartir armas como caramelos, crack, e intenta también convencerme de que ese es el sistema más seguro. Que para llegar en Madrid a las cifras de Houston, proporcionalmente, tiene que haber tiroteos con 3 muertos todos los días. Si, todos los días, de 1 de enero a 31 de diciembre.



Tú enséñame cómo relacionas que un mayor número de armas en manos de civiles supone un incremento del crimen.
Ya te lo digo yo: no puedes, porque tal relación no existe. EEUU tiene dos problemas gordos, que son la salud mental y el "multiculturalismo", especialmente de los más oscuritos.

Otro ejemplo: en 1966 la ciudad de Orlando, ante la creciente ola de violaciones a mujeres, decidió ofrecer a aestas clases de autodefensa con armas de fuego. El año siguiente, las violaciones cayeron un 90%.

Más: el 11% de los tiroteos en los que interviene la policía, termina con víctimas inocentes. Cuando el que interviene es un ciudadano armado, la cifra cae al 2%.

Más: de los aproximadamente 2,5 millones de veces al año en las que un ciudadano hace uso de un arma de fuego para defenderse, el 83,5% de las veces es el criminal el primero en amenazar con un arma, o usar la fuerza.

La proporción de uso legítimo de una arma para defenderse frente al uso para cometer un crimen es de 6 a 1 a favor del uso legítimo.

En el 92% de los casos en los que se usa un arma para defenderse, ni siquiera se hace necesario dispararle al criminal, basta con enseñarla o hacer un disparo de advertencia.

El criminal resulta muerto sólo en un escaso millar de los casos ( de los 2,5 millones mencionados antes).

El 41% de homicidios justificados los causan los ciudadanos, el resto son cosa de la policía.

Por cada muerte accidental, suicidio u homicidio, se salvan 13 vidas gracias al uso de un arma.

Después de que en Canadá se prohibiese la tenencia de armas cortas para defensa allá por 1977, la tasa de criminalidad subió un 25%, superando a EEUU.

UK ha tenido siempre una tasa de homicidios inferior a la de EEUU, incluso cuando los ingleses podían comprar ametralladoras legalmente (antes de 1966).

En la segunda mitad de los 90, UK implementó una nueva ley sobre tenencia de armas de fuego, pasando de ser uno de los países europeos más permisivos, a ser uno de los más restrictivos del mundo. La tasa de crímenes violentos se disparó, los crímenes con armas de fuego se multiplicaron por dos. La tasa de criminalidad de UK pasó a ser superior a la de EEUU.

Y no, no es palabrería de la NRA, en las imágenes se cita la fuente original de los datos.


----------



## GatoAzul (Lunes a la(s) 3:53 PM)

El hombre que disparó en defensa propia (situación de vida o muerte) al ladron del restaurante, se marchó directamente a un abogado a por asesoramiento legal y para hablar con la policía. 

HPD: Attorney says man who killed robber at SW Houston taqueria is ready to talk - YouTube


----------



## javac (Lunes a la(s) 4:52 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Venga niño, como sabes que tengo razón y no puedes responder, me vienes con chorradas. Vete a comerle la polla a tu abuelo.



No llores, no llores, que me mojas los huevos


----------



## Onesimo39 (Lunes a la(s) 4:54 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Es que si le deja vivo ya tiene para cobrar una pensión toda la vida

Como la sudaca madre que quería sacarle dinero a un jubilado que asesinó a su hijo por andar robando y encima partió la mano a su anciana mujer.... Asco de justicia...

No soy abogado... Pero la ley debe estar amparada por la justicia.... No porque unos señores de morado hagan y deshagan lo que se les ponga la polla porque la ley es sagrada...

Porque si la ley es injusta, me cago en la constitución, en el rey mason y en sus normas judeocomunistas


----------



## Hamazo (Lunes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Uno menos que robara , matará, violara, y se excusara en el racismo. A esta gente al cuello seas quiénes sean y de donde sea .


----------



## tartesius (Lunes a la(s) 5:05 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Joder pero le descarga todo el cargador el desgraciado.



Me parece bien, así no cojea


----------



## PBA (Lunes a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Bueno han pillado al calvo? Si no hay consecuencias el próximo atracador tomará nota y matará a los calvos antes de atracar.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (Lunes a la(s) 5:46 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Claro, claro, seguro que el comportamiento de los policías de allí no viene para nada condicionado con que en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar cualquiera puede sacarte un mac-10 y mandarte al otro barrio y que las pocas opciones que tienes pasan por sacar tu antes y mandarlo a otro barrio a él. Es simplemente que son todos del KKK o le dan a la botella.
> 
> Si al final el problema es que sois progres de las armas y vuestros razonamientos son así de ridículos. De momento, si la tasa de homicidios es 10 veces superior a la de aquí, mucho no evita, no .



Pero vamos a ver un país que tiene como "derecho constitucional" el poder portar armas desde que se fundó que cojones tiene que ver el kkk y los negros? Ese país siempre ha sido así, de armado y de gatillo fácil


----------



## Otrasvidas (Lunes a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Gloria a la patria. Así se combate la delincuencia.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Me temo que el calvo se ha metido en un buen lio.
En el cuarto tiro se le cae el arma de la mano al atracador y con el quinto se ve que claramente que ya está moribundo.
Los cuatro o cinco siguientes sobran, y como se demuestre que uno de estos ha sido el de gracia pa matarlo ... a ver como demuestra que no es asesinato.

Bien, pues esto es lo que tiene que la gente lleve armas como el que lleva una mariconera de bolso.
Una cosa es disparar a monigotes en tiro recreativo y las pelis de rambo y otra muy distinta la vida real


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Lunes a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Podríamos debatir también sobre el adagio _No la hagas, no la temas._


----------



## Otrasvidas (Lunes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Así se llega a alcanzar ser el país más poderoso del mundo, pudiendo acribillar a escoria que quiere matarte sin motivo.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Estoy leyendo lo de "ai proporsionalidad desa ..." 
Hay proporcionalidad hasta el cuarto disparo en los 5 restantes sucesivos no. Ese es el problema


----------



## Widowmaker (Lunes a la(s) 7:56 PM)

trellat dijo:


> Estoy leyendo lo de "ai proporsionalidad desa ..."
> Hay proporcionalidad hasta el cuarto disparo en los 5 restantes sucesivos no. Ese es el problema



Afortunadamente EEUU no es España y allí se suele escuchar a los expertos en estos temas y no a los políticos cuando de legislar se trata. Así evitan el ridículo de la proporcionalidad y otros similares que tenemos que sufrir los españoles y que dejan el derecho a la legítima defensa de la víctima por debajo del derecho del delincuente a delinquir.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Lunes a la(s) 8:15 PM)

javac dijo:


> No llores, no llores, que me mojas los huevos



Qué tonto eres, de verdad. Pero bueno, eres tú el que está quedando en ridículo. Venga, cuando madures un poco vuelves.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 8:19 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Afortunadamente EEUU no es España y allí se suele escuchar a los expertos en estos temas



Si un experto en armas lo es de verdad, es experto en su manejo y afrontar una situación como la del video (ojo con esto) ... dudo que le parezca bien lo que hace el calvo del video.
Por de pronto viendo esto
El culto a las armas en Estados Unidos en una galería de fotos impactantes | Perfil
mal vamos. Pocos expertos de esos creo que haya

en fin, que lo de que el pueblo tenga armas ... no lo veo


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 8:38 PM)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver un país que tiene como "derecho constitucional" el poder portar armas desde que se fundó que cojones tiene que ver el kkk y los negros? Ese país siempre ha sido así, de armado y de gatillo fácil



O no me explico o no me has pillado la ironía, claro que estaba diciendo que son de gatillo fácil. Y yo también lo sería si hasta una vieja me puede sacar una 9 mm


----------



## Widowmaker (Lunes a la(s) 9:00 PM)

trellat dijo:


> Si un experto en armas lo es de verdad, es experto en su manejo y afrontar una situación como la del video (ojo con esto) ... dudo que le parezca bien lo que hace el calvo del video.
> Por de pronto viendo esto
> El culto a las armas en Estados Unidos en una galería de fotos impactantes | Perfil
> mal vamos. Pocos expertos de esos creo que haya
> ...



Pues a los estadounidenses les va muy bien.


----------



## Aurkitu (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 PM)

El_ justiciero _le descarga un puto cargador, muy normal no es. No sé, otro tema seria si el atracador empieza a golpear a la gente, pero lo que se ve y por dólares de mierda se ha pasado un par de pueblos.


----------



## Widowmaker (Lunes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Aurkitu dijo:


> El_ justiciero _le descarga un puto cargador, muy normal no es. No sé, otro tema seria si el atracador empieza a golpear a la gente, pero lo que se ve y por dólares de mierda se ha pasado un par de pueblos.



Se dispara y se sigue disparando hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha quedado neutralizada (o hasta que te quedes sin munición). Y no se espera uno a que el criminal golpee (o dispare) primero, cada oportunidad que le das al criminal es un boleto que compras tú para morir. El finado es el único responsable de lo que le ha ocurrido, no sus víctimas.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Pues a los estadounidenses les va muy bien.



¿Al calvo del video? Lo dudo, 20 años de talego no se los quita nadie allí.
Todos esos que lucen palmito en el enlace que te he puesto lo mejor que les puede pasar es que no se encuentren un dia en la situación del calvo. Entonces se darán cuenta de la moto que les han vendido


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 9:43 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Se dispara y se sigue disparando *hasta que tengas la certeza de que la amenaza ha quedado neutralizada*



Eso lo va a decidir el forense y en ultima instancia el juez para el caso, con el video como prueba


----------



## Barruno (Lunes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Está robando 5 sucios billetes y probablemente la pistola sea falsa....
> 
> Tampoco hay que pasarse de psicópatas....



Que sea de verdad y que el tiro te lo peguen a ti.
Luego nos das clases de psicopatias.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Karlb dijo:


>



Si el calvo hubiese disparado a aire gritando ¡quieto! para rapidamente apuntarle habría bastado para cuanto menos estar en una posición claramente de ventaja para el caso de que el otro como respuesta le intentase disparar ... pero no, el tio decide montarselo a lo charles bronson.
Sin serlo dudo hasta de que algun policia me rebata esto. Es que es de lógica coño.

Lo dicho, sabrán mucho e armas y tal ...pero saben afrontar una situación como si fuesen agentes del orden?


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 10:36 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Tú *enséñame cómo relacionas que un mayor número de armas en manos de civiles supone un incremento del crimen.*
> Ya te lo digo yo: no puedes, porque tal relación no existe. EEUU tiene dos problemas gordos, que son la salud mental y el "multiculturalismo", especialmente de los más oscuritos.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: en 1966 la ciudad de Orlando, ante la creciente ola de violaciones a mujeres, decidió ofrecer a aestas clases de autodefensa con armas de fuego. El año siguiente, las violaciones cayeron un 90%.
> ...



De lo que pones, solo tiene fuentes los gráficos. Lo otro no sé si lo escribes tu, o solo actúas como medium de otro que ha compilado todo eso.

Centrándome en lo que dices de que no se puede relacionar la mayor posesión de armas con un incremento del crimen, aquí te lo dicen: Myths and Realities: Understanding Recent Trends in Violent Crime

*The Role of Guns*
*Approximately 77 percent of murders in 2020 were committed with a firearm — the highest share ever reported in FBI data going back to 1960 —* indicating that surging gun violence may have helped drive that year’s increase in violence. Several other pieces of evidence have emerged to strengthen this theory.

*For one, gun sales hit a record high in 2020*. One study documented “4.3 million excess firearm purchases nationally from March through July 2020.”* People were also more likely to carry guns in 2020*. Research conducted by the University of Chicago Crime Lab drew on data from police stops to find that firearm carrying in Chicago doubled from 2019 to 2020. *What’s more, the time between a gun’s legal purchase and its appearance at a crime scene — a metric that law enforcement officials call a weapon’s “time-to-crime” — was much shorter in 2020 than in previous years. Between 2015 and 2019, 13 percent of firearms traced by law enforcement were used in a crime within six months of their purchase. This number increased to 23 percent in 2020. Indeed, in 2020, police recovered 87,000 guns nationwide with a time-to-crime of less than a year.*

More research is needed to fully understand the role of firearms in 2020’s murder increase. In a January 2022 article, crime analyst Jeff Asher and freelance author and data scientist Rob Arthur argue that finer-grain data from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives would help establish a direct link between declining time-to-crime and increasing murder rates. In the meantime, *increases in weapon purchasing, carrying, and use are troubling trends for a country that is home to almost half of the world’s civilian-owned firearms.*

Y mientas las ventas de armas baten records, cada vez se portan por la calle más y desciende el tiempo desde que un arma se compra legalmente hasta que aparece en una escena del crimen, sorpresa, no paran de usarse para el fin que les es propio:







Es lo que tiene cualquier objeto destinado al uso: Que lo usas y un arma sirve para endiñar tiros. Por ejemplo convierte a un adolescente pajillero que no tiene media hostia en una máquina de matar. Me dirás que si está pirado matará igual, pero su capacidad de hacerlo no es ni por asomo la misma. Hay una gran diferencia entre apuñalar a 3 o meterle balazos a 30. Pero claro, la respuesta es que hasta el conductor del autobús tenga un M-16 cargado.

La subcultura de las armas de USA es una de las cosas más nocivas de todo el mundo desarrollado y ahí estáis, deseandito imitarlos en esto también. Debe ser que la comida tex-mex o netflix no eran suficientes. Culturalmente ya nos han ganado, queremos imitar ya en todo su mierda de sociedad y más cuando esto comparado con aquello es un estanque de patos.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (Martes a la(s) 12:35 AM)

elmegaduque dijo:


>



Maravillosa escena, con el toque Paco de Jose María Garcia en la radio jaja


----------



## -carrancas (Martes a la(s) 12:58 AM)

up


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 11:40 AM)

trellat dijo:


> Eso lo va a decidir el forense y en ultima instancia el juez para el caso, con el video como prueba



No, eso lo deciden los protocolos de actuación policial, que son muy distintos a los que sufrimos aquí y bastante más realistas. Y que están diseñados por expertos en enfrentamientos armados y no por políticos y demás gentucilla de despacho, como ya he dicho. Gente como el Coronel Dave Crossman o el sargento Dennis Tueller. Pregúntale a alguien en España, juez, forense o incluso policía si sabe lo que es la regla de los 7 metros, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## trellat (Martes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> No, eso lo deciden los protocolos de actuación policial



ah ¿Qué el calvito es policia?

dudo que esos protocolos sean como lo que se ve en el video


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> De lo que pones, solo tiene fuentes los gráficos. Lo otro no sé si lo escribes tu, o solo actúas como medium de otro que ha compilado todo eso.
> 
> Centrándome en lo que dices de que no se puede relacionar la mayor posesión de armas con un incremento del crimen, aquí te lo dicen: Myths and Realities: Understanding Recent Trends in Violent Crime
> 
> ...



De lo que te pongo yo ya debería bastarte la gráfica con la comparación entre tasa de posesión de armas y tasa de homicidios por arma de fuego para darte cuenta de un sólo vistazo: no hay ninguna relación entre ambas. Luego miras de la UK y ves lo que pasa con el crimen armado cuando quitas las armas de las manos de los civiles. Del resto de afirmaciones que hago, pues te pongo las fuentes si quieres:






Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology | Vol 86 | Iss 1







scholarlycommons.law.northwestern.edu






https://scholarlycommons.law.northwestern.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=6853&context=jclc




https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/cv05.pdf







Targeting Guns: Firearms and Their Control | Office of Justice Programs







www.ojp.gov












Expanded Homicide Data Table 15






ucr.fbi.gov






https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr52/nvsr52_21acc.pdf










Residential Burglary: A Comparison of the United States, Canada and England and Wales | Office of Justice Programs







www.ojp.gov






http://claytoncramer.com/scholarly/ConcealedCarryTennLR.pdf



Como ves, la mayoría son fuentes gubernamentales y no artículos de prensa de dudosa financiación. Hay mucho más, pero ya imagino que no te lo vas a leer.



Curioso que me pongas como ejemplo New York, que es uno de los estados más restrictivos en la adquisición de armas de fuego de todo EEUU. Te piden incluso el aval de 4 personas, algo que no se exige ni en España. Y el porte de una pistola en la calle está tan restringido que prácticamente nadie lleva una (nadie que respete la ley, claro). El propio artículo reconoce que no hay una relación clara y que hay muchas variables por investigar. Además, según dicen, el crimen ha aumentado por igual en zonas republicanas (pro-armas) que en zonas demócratas, de nuevo desaparece esa relación "más armas-más crimen".
Gracioso también resulta el estudio del que se extraen todos esos datos sobre robos de armas y crimen (firmado enteramente por mujeres, ehem), que se contradice con este otro que asegura que los criminales obtienen sus armas a través de sus redes sociales, o por contactos cercanos. Vamos, que no son robadas, son adquiridas legalmente por amigos "limpios" que después se las pasan y las denuncian como robadas.









Sources of guns to dangerous people: what we learn by asking them - PubMed


Gun violence exacts a lethal toll on public health. This paper focuses on reducing access to firearms by dangerous offenders, contributing original empirical data on the gun transactions that arm offenders in Chicago. Conducted in the fall of 2013, analysis of an open-ended survey of 99 inmates...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Pero aunque fuese cierto lo que mencionas, siguen siendo indiscutibles, o imposibles de rebatir, dos premisas fundamentales:
-Un mayor número de armas en manos de civiles no está relacionado con un mayor nivel de criminalidad/inseguridad, más bien los datos muestran la tendencia contraria.
-Las armas de fuego se usan mucho más a menudo para evitar un crimen que para cometerlo (allí donde los ciudadanos tienen las leyes que se lo permiten).
El hecho de que en Europa o, más particularmente en España, no te informen de casos en los que un norteamericano ha salvado su pellejo y el de otros inocentes gracias a que estaba armado y, en cambio, te bombardeen en los periódicos y los telediarios cada vez que ocurre una masacre en un colegio ya debería ser suficiente como para hacerte comprender que no quieren que sepas la verdad, porque no quieren que decidas por ti mismo. ¿Recuerdas haber visto esto en las noticias de Gangrena 3, o TVE, o algún medio español este verano?

Edito y añado, porque queda otra verdad imposible de rebatir: todos los gobiernos tiránicos han procurado siempre, como primera medida, desarmar a la población. Siempre.


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 12:53 PM)

trellat dijo:


> ah ¿Qué el calvito es policia?
> 
> dudo que esos protocolos sean como lo que se ve en el video



Duda, duda. Pero la policía no ha presentado cargos. Los protocolos de actuación policial en lo que se refiere al la respuesta frente a un agresor armado también se aplican a los civiles. En España, en cambio, un policía nacional se dejó vaciar un ojo antes que dispararle a su agresor por miedo a... ser condenado por un juez.


----------



## trellat (Martes a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> En España,



no te vayas por los cerros de ubeda hombre ...
Estamos analizando el video. Ni lo de aquí ni por supuesto lo de allí.
Allí lo de las rmas se ha convertido en un poderoso lobbi que lo controla todo.
Sabiendo como se las gasta allí la policia, que es de gatillo facil, qué necesidad hay de que la gente tenga hasta metralletas....?

Estan tarados


----------



## trellat (Martes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Duda, duda. Pero la policía no ha presentado cargos



el juez no va a actuar de oficio ante las imagenes del video ja. apaga y vamonos.
pero si es una ejecución ¿qué no lo ves? tu te flipas


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

trellat dijo:


> no te vayas por los cerros de ubeda hombre ...
> Estamos analizando el video. Ni lo de aquí ni por supuesto lo de allí.
> Allí lo de las rmas se ha convertido en un poderoso lobbi que lo controla todo.
> Sabiendo como se las gasta allí la policia, que es de gatillo facil, qué necesidad hay de que la gente tenga hasta metralletas....?
> ...



Allí la gente no tiene metralletas. Hay algunas, bajo una licencia especial, pero el número es muy limitado porque sólo se pueden tener las que ya están registradas. Y hace muchos años que no se pueden registrar más. Los precios son astronómicos.
Y no me voy por los cerros de Úbeda, las comparaciones son útiles para comprobar quiénes son los locos.


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 1:11 PM)

trellat dijo:


> el juez no va a actuar de oficio ante las imagenes del video ja. apaga y vamonos.
> pero si es una ejecución ¿qué no lo ves? tu te flipas



No es una ejecución si ya estaba muerto.


----------



## Descampo (Martes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Ayer me ví, "Adiós muñeca" de R Chandler, con R.Mitchum como Phillip Marlowe
Salvando las distancias, allí no se andan con chiquitas.
Una cosa notable es que en los 50, matar a un negro ni siquiera se investigaba, el negro muerto y los policías por allí, pasando de él.
Ya sabemos que es una novela, pero el clima y los procedimientos policiales son bastante realistas, también la corrupción policial y política.
El hecho es que el Marlowe también dispara a matar cuando se ve obligado y sabe de sobras que podrá justificarse con la legítima defensa.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (Martes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Otro video más largo.
> :
> 
> Noticia;
> ...



Que te apaguen la luz sonando esa puta cancion rebotando en tu cerebro...


----------



## trellat (Martes a la(s) 5:20 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Y hace muchos años que no se pueden registrar más. *Los precios son astronómicos.*



Son astronomicos porque hay una gran demanda. Pero esa demanda no atiende a una necesidad real de estar preparados ante la inseguridad, no estan en el antiguo oeste con tribus salvajes y alimañas saliendoles al paso ... como en la epoca colonial. De vez en cuando algun desgraciado como el del video la monta con una arma de juguete y ello sirve de justificación para todo lo demas, para el inmenso tinglado que tienen montado en torno al tema, más cercano al aspecto lúdico, clubs de tiro recreativo, coleccionismo ... bisness are bissness

Ellos mismos saben que no está bien, no es ético, pero todos se buscan la misma justificación "ej que ay mucha inseguridad i necesito estar armao ..." comó no va a haberla si todos vais armados ...

USA tiene un sistema judicial durisimo para el delincuente con hasta pena cápital, polícia que actua con contundencia ante el delito, prevalece el "más vale pasarse que quedarse corto", entonces ... ¿Qué sentido tiene que vaya todo cristo armado ...?. Si por lo menos se lo tomasen en serio y con rigor lo que se llevan entre manos (las armas no son un elemento recreativo, ni decorativo) ... pero es que no es sí.

En China, Japon, corea del sur son contundentes con el delincuente, nadie tiene armas ... y apenas hay inseguridad ciudadana ¿Como te explicas eso?


----------



## trellat (Martes a la(s) 5:22 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> No es una ejecución si ya estaba muerto.



desde la barra del bar yo con mi cubata


----------



## Widowmaker (Martes a la(s) 6:08 PM)

trellat dijo:


> Son astronomicos porque hay una gran demanda. Pero esa demanda no atiende a una necesidad real de estar preparados ante la inseguridad, no estan en el antiguo oeste con tribus salvajes y alimañas saliendoles al paso ... como en la epoca colonial. De vez en cuando algun desgraciado como el del video la monta con una arma de juguete y ello sirve de justificación para todo lo demas, para el inmenso tinglado que tienen montado en torno al tema, más cercano al aspecto lúdico, clubs de tiro recreativo, coleccionismo ... bisness are bissness
> 
> Ellos mismos saben que no está bien, no es ético, pero todos se buscan la misma justificación "ej que ay mucha inseguridad i necesito estar armao ..." comó no va a haberla si todos vais armados ...
> 
> ...



Llevo 48 páginas rebatiendo una y otra vez las mismas tonterías que tú y otros os empeñáis en repetir, sin poner ningún dato que lo respalde más allá de vuestra percepción hoplófoba del mundo. Léete el hilo, que ya aburrís hasta a las piedras.
Y lo del cubata, esta noche salgo a tomarme un par, ya que me lo has recordado.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 6:41 PM)

En Texas hay carteles que dicen (resumo):

- "Avisamos que en Texas es LEGAL la tenencia de armas y su uso para defensa. Si viene a robar le sugerimos siga de largo a otros Estados más permisivos"

Y la banderita de la serpiente.

Por lo menos avisan.


----------



## RC1492 (Martes a la(s) 7:11 PM)

Me encanta !!

Además lo EJECUTA cuando ya esta en suelo, se termina la birra y se despide del jefe del local, EL PUTO AMO.

Negros NO.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Martes a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> De lo que te pongo yo ya debería bastarte la gráfica con la comparación entre tasa de posesión de armas y tasa de homicidios por arma de fuego para darte cuenta de un sólo vistazo: no hay ninguna relación entre ambas. Luego miras de la UK y ves lo que pasa con el crimen armado cuando quitas las armas de las manos de los civiles. Del resto de afirmaciones que hago, pues te pongo las fuentes si quieres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que con tanta "verdad imposible de rebatir", no sé que haces en un foro de debate. Si lo que te pide el cuerpo es subirte a un púlpito y pontificar, creo que en youtube no te cobran cuotas, que a los otros desde el vaticano II ya no te dejan subirte.

Dices que te pongo artículos de "dudosa financiación", cuando los gráficos que has puesto y a los que no paras de remitirte los ha hecho un tipo que se promociona como no perteneciente a ninguna asociación, pero cuya actividad periodística curiosamente parece centrarse en medios de comunicación que fomentan el uso de armas de fuego. Con dos cojones.

Lo único que veo en los datos que te he puesto es que no para se subir la venta, posesión y uso de armas de fuego en EE.UU. y las cifras de muertes e incidentes siguen subiendo, de forma continua y sostenida durante toda la década y ya exacerbadas las cifras en 2020. No se sostiene que un mayor número de armas de fuego reduzca la criminalidad, como tu dices. A pesar de que su posesión y uso no para de aumentar, la criminalidad tampoco para de subir, al igual que el número de muertes por arma de fuego.

Las afirmaciones genéricas del estilo " todos los gobiernos tiránicos han procurado siempre, como primera medida, desarmar a la población. Siempre" me llaman la atención porque son precisamente el tipo de expresiones típicas vacías del nacionalismo yankee y cargadas de melodrama. De esas de las que usan y abusan y que se las creen, porque son tan estrechos de miras que para ellos solo existe su propia historia. La Francia del Comité de Salud Pública o la China de Revolución Cultural me parecen dos ejemplos perfectos de gobiernos tiránicos y se dedicaron a armar hasta los dientes a la población civil. Por cierto, el rata también nos quería convencer de el derecho a portar armas es la base de la democracia:



Edito para decir que acabo de ver el video del tiroteo entero y la cosa me parece aún más lamentable sabiendo que el arma del negrata era falsa. No porque me de pena el fulano, sino porque eso demuestra precisamente lo que decía, el calvo le vacía el cargador, lo remata y se queda tan ancho. Si yo soy otro caco y me la pela todo, sabiendo como las gastan en lugar de llevarme una pistola de fogueo como el pringao ese, me llevo una Uzi y si veo un movimiento sospechoso, vacío el cargador a todo el bar.


----------



## trellat (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 PM)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Llevo 48 páginas rebatiendo una y otra vez las mismas tonterías que tú y otros os empeñáis en repetir, sin poner ningún dato que lo respalde más allá de vuestra percepción hoplófoba del mundo.



¿Qué datos, paginas web de particulares, twitters y cosas así ... ? prefiero el cubata. Al fin y al cabo va más a corde con la propia naturaleza del medio, un foro de opinión.

Y es que aunque lo que ofrecieses fuesen datos oficiales, de algun organismo gubernamental. No jutifica lo que hace el tarado de ese video.


----------



## trellat (Miércoles a la(s) 3:40 PM)

RC1492 dijo:


> Me encanta !!
> 
> Además lo EJECUTA cuando ya esta en suelo, se termina la birra y se despide del jefe del local, EL PUTO AMO.
> 
> Negros NO.



Hoy es eso, mañana una discusión por tráfico o por opiniones políticas en barra de bar. Se calientan la boca los implicados y en un momento de ofuscación ...

De esos videos seguro que encuentras en twiter tambien.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 3:43 PM)

¿Nadie ve el vídeo preparado para generar opinión y que surja un nuevo debate social?


Blanco mata a negro, canción de fondo "¿Que tal si eres tú?".

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## estupeharto (Miércoles a la(s) 7:14 PM)




----------

